# Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie



## PCG_Vader (11. Februar 2011)

*Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,811399


----------



## dohderbert (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

zurecht die 68% bekommen.. !
hat pcgames nach arcania was dazu gelernt.. vllt


----------



## wallix (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

68 % ????
Minus 68 % wohl eher. Das Spiel ist der letzte dr... !!!

Hab mich drauf gefreut, und dann nach 2 stunden wieder deinstalliert.
Grausam hoch 10000000000000000000000000000 , ist noch untertrieben...


----------



## Enisra (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



dohderbert schrieb:


> zurecht die 68% bekommen.. !
> hat pcgames nach arcania was dazu gelernt.. vllt


naja
mal ehrlich, die meisten mögen Arcania doch nur nicht, weil das von Jowood als Gothic 4 verkauft wurde und nicht als das was es ist, ein Spin Off


----------



## xkoy (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Also ich hab Beta gezockt und hat scho Spass gemacht... weiß nich genau was euch stört ?


----------



## Kerkilabro (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Heftig! Hab gedacht das Spiel wird der Hammer!


----------



## rafaeolo (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

also ich habs jetzt n paar stunden gespielt und nach einer anfäglichen anwärmphase mit der Steuerung hab ich jetzt doch ziemlichen Spaß und kann die Wertung eigentlich nicht verstehen(is halt das WoW unter den rennspielen...)


----------



## wallix (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Das Spiel ist wie: F.U.E.L meets Beverly Hills 90210 und dass noch mal viel viel viel langweiliger. 

Oder ???


----------



## Krampfkeks (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



dohderbert schrieb:


> zurecht die 68% bekommen.. !
> hat pcgames nach arcania was dazu gelernt.. vllt


   Arcania war/ist ein gutes Spiel, nur in keinster Weise ein Gothic


----------



## ELSI (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

1 stunde gezockt, kann mich pc games nur anschließen

- steuerung ok
- sound mies
- grafik noch ok bei der größe der welt
- umgebung wirkt leblos
- null rennfeeling, absolut langweilig


----------



## MarkusFunke (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Also das ist mal 'ne Wertung, die ich etwa erwartet habe, nach den letzten Videos die ich so gesehen hab.
Die internationalen Wertungen, die hier vor ein paar Tagen veröffentlicht wurden, haben mich doch sehr überrascht.


----------



## Shadow744 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



Krampfkeks schrieb:


> dohderbert schrieb:
> 
> 
> > zurecht die 68% bekommen.. !
> ...


Imho ist Arcania, selbst wenn man das Gothic im Namen außer Acht lässt, ein schlechtes Spiel.


----------



## Vlogan (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

.
JA! die Story ist albern.....aber das is relativ egal denn welche Rennspiel Story war schon gut ????? bis auf Need For Speed Underground 1 und Most Wanted.....

Handling ist eig. ziemlich gut vorallem machen die Offroad rennen spass....

Test : Obendrein fallen die Strecken schlicht langweilig aus, besitzen keinerlei Charme oder Charakter

Muss ich sagen das mir  viele der Offroad Strecken gefallen haben und ziemlich schön durch bergpassagen und ruinen.....

Musik : ziemlich schlecht ausgesuchte Titel.....

Bin selber sehr gespannt wie das mit den Klub-rennen noch weitergeht  

naja....aber 68% ist ein wenig mager......und besser wie der erste teil ist es allemal!


----------



## Krampfkeks (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



Shadow744 schrieb:


> Krampfkeks schrieb:
> 
> 
> > dohderbert schrieb:
> ...


   Und ich fand Starcraft 2 und Mass Effect 2 zimlich MIST - also gut das sich sowas nicht nach einzelmeinungen richtet


----------



## kassell (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Die TDU Reihe ist bisher an mir vorbeigegangen,daher kann ich zum Vorgänger nix sagen (TestDrive5 war mein letztes TD Game1^^)


Fazit nach 1 Tag:

- Sims 2  mit Autos
-Steuerung (nach viel rumjustieren kommt man einigermaßen klar)
- Story  : Völliger Blödsinn *Das Beste mitten im Race der Hinweis:" Ein neuer Frisör wurde frei
                geschaltet" Ich bin dann zusammengebrochen.*
- Heisse Verfolgungsjagden (als Gejagter) mit der Polizei? Fehlanzeige.
  Rempelt man die Polizei 3x ordenl. an, wachen die erst auf ,kommen dann aber massiv aus allen Ecken
  gespawnt , ein Heli taucht auf und legt mir (aus der Luft) Handschellen an.

-Sound : die Autos teilweise gut umgesetzt


Edit:

Was störend ist: Die Events(Rennen) sind extrem schnarchig...die KI echt keine Herausforderung,wirklich nicht.
                               Zuvor muss man allerdings noch jeweils ne Lizenz erwerben ,ebenfalls nur nervig und zeitraubend,
                               weils zu einfach is...
Bei einem 3 Runden Rennen kann man in der 3ten Runde nochmal getrost auf die KI warten, oder Zigaretten holen gehen.


----------



## dohderbert (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Shadow744 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Krampfkeks schrieb:
> ...


Zum Glück, denn wenn du mal die Wertungen von Arcania anschaust, mehrheitlich "mittelmass bis schlecht".
Hier bist du die Einzelmeinung 

Nachdem TDU 2 enttäuscht hat (wie damals auch Shift 1), heisst es hoffen auf rFactor2 und shift 2


----------



## Sven0815 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

joa diesmal liegt der Test garnicht so daneben, neben vielen Bugs hat man eig nur ein TDU 1.3 zu vollen 50€ , dazu noch für 15 Euros DLCs zum start, nene..
Die Grafik ist leider nicht nur schlecht, auch die empfohlenen Systeme passen mal garnicht. Was bei dem Spiel meine 460 und 4x3GhZ auslastet ist mir echt nen Rätsel. Dazu der dolle Bürgersteig in Hawaii wo man dann mal fix nen 720°turn hinlegt als waer die Karre aus Plastik, oder das irre abheben an nem Hügel, während es sich in ner Kurve faehrt wie nen 5-Tonner - nervig. 
Balancing gibts schlicht nicht, faehrt man 2 Runden gut dreht irgendnen CPUKontrahent voll ab und ist dann nicht mehr zu stoppen, das ist mal so daneben..

Mein Highlight ist aber das man zu daemlich war die deutsche Flagge am Avatarbild richtigrum reinzusetzen, genau wie bei TM Nations.. da soll nochmal einer sagen die Franzosen sind keine rassistischen ************..

Ich schreib jetzt erstmal 100x "ich darf keine Games von Eden kaufen", auf das mir sowas nicht nochmal passiert..


----------



## hightake (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Wertung is' Quark! Wahrscheinlich hat Atari nicht zahlen wollen und
somit gibt es keine gute Wertung, so läuft das hier.
Activision zahlt fett und somit bekommt ein total missratenes Spiel wie 
Black Ops ein absolut zu hoch geratene Wertung.
Bin lange regelmäßiger Besucher von PC Games, aber was hier in letzter Zeit abgeht,
nervt gewaltig. Werbeterror ohne Ende und wie gesagt, hahnebüchene Tests.
Schade war mal wirklich eine gute Seite hier.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



kassell schrieb:


> [...] *Das Beste mitten im Race der Hinweis:" Ein neuer Frisör wurde frei
> geschaltet" Ich bin dann zusammengebrochen.*
> - Heisse Verfolgungsjagden (als Gejagter) mit der Polizei? Fehlanzeige.
> Rempelt man die Polizei 3x ordenl. an, wachen die erst auf ,kommen dann aber massiv aus allen Ecken
> ...


Friseur, klasse.   
Gut, dass ich noch etwas gewartet habe, dabei sah das Spiel eigentlich so verdammt gut aus.

Danke für die vielen Kommentare hier und den ehrlichen PCGames-Test. Meine wirklich eigene Meinung werde ich mir dann später bilden - zum Budget-Preis.


----------



## Maverick3110 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Hier ein Ersteindruck von einem Vorabtest aus dem Internet.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cf1Z306dTk0

Mich stören an TDU2 eigentlch nur die häufigen Handyanrufe während man fährt (ausserhalb der Rennen).
Die Syncro mit den Piepsstimmen sowie die verkehrte deutsche Flagge ist unfreiwillig komisch. Ebenso sind  viele Charaktere (Clubmitglieder, Anhalter) einfach nur unsymphatisch.
Das TDU2 grafisch nicht mit NFS Shift mithalten kann, sollte jedem einleuchten.
Entweder frei befahrbare Welt mit guter Grafik, oder kleine Welt (vorgegebener Streckenabschnitt, Rundkurs) mit Topgrafik.
Ich persönlich finde TDU2 ein würdiger Nachfolger auch wenn es keine Maßstäbe setzen kann.
Ich habe mir die Xbox Version geholt, da sie grafisch nur etwas schlechter wie die PC Version ist aber der Onlinemodus höchstwahrscheinlich stabiler läuft                             (so wie bei TDU1).


----------



## SebastianThoeing (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



hightake schrieb:


> Wertung is' Quark! Wahrscheinlich hat Atari nicht zahlen wollen und
> somit gibt es keine gute Wertung, so läuft das hier.
> Activision zahlt fett und somit bekommt ein total missratenes Spiel wie
> Black Ops ein absolut zu hoch geratene Wertung.
> ...


Würdest du bitte aufhören, einen solchen Unfug zu verbreiten? Wie du anhand der Kommentare hier eigentlich erkennen müsstest, sind die 68 für TDU 2 scheinbar nicht übertrieben. Wenn du mit pcgames.de nicht mehr einverstanden bist, steht es dir frei zu gehen. Aber bitte verschone andere User mit deinen unsinnigen Posts. 

Danke,
Sebastian


----------



## Shibari (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Danke, Danke, Danke PC Games, für einen endlich mal wieder kritischen Test, nach den ganzen Lobhuddeleien und hinterhergeworfenen 80 + x% Prozent Wertungen aus dem letzten Jahr.
Ich hoffe ihr halten diesen Stil jetzt bei und orientiert euch nicht wieder nur daran wie man "global" wertet.

Rein schauen werd ich trotzdem in TDM, weis aber nun auch endlich wieder mal nach eurem Test was mich eventuell wirklich erwartet. Das war ja in der Vergangeheit nicht immer so.

Grüße Shibari


----------



## Agrmpf (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Die falsch gesetzten Prioriäten sehe ich ebenso (Stichwort Lifestyle-Schwachsinn und Story die keine ist und niemand braucht). Aber darauf hatte ich mich aufgrund der Vorab-Berichterstattung schon eingestellt.

Mit TDU 1 hatte ich bisher mit den größten "Langzeitspaß" bei einem Spiel. Ich spiele es auch zwischendurch immer mal wieder, weil es eine nette Art Urlaubsstimmung bringt, einfach nur durch die schöne Landschaft zu fahren.

Ich habe seit gestern ein paar Stunden gespielt und völlig enttäuscht bin ich bisher nicht. Die deutsche Sprachausgabe ist grottenschlecht, kein bisschen lippensynchron, z.T. einfach falsch übersetzt und es gibt heftige Aussetzer bei der Rechtschreibung. Aber nachdem man einfach auf Englisch umstellen kann, kann mir das egal sein.

Das Fahrverhalten finde ich bisher ok. Wenn man von der realitätsfernen Fahrphysik bei Drifts mal absieht, das konnte der Vorgänger deutlich besser. Schade ist nur, dass es für Gamepads anscheinend keine Möglichkeit gibt, mit manueller Kupplung zu fahren. Selbst wenn ich die Kupplung auf einen Knopf lege, gibt es null Reaktion. Damit wäre das Balancing im Multiplayer völlig für den Eimer, da Leute mit Lenkrad im Multiplayer gnadenlos im Vorteil sind (falls die Kupplung denn bei Lenkrad-Besitzern überhaupt funktioniert). Denn während den Schaltpausen bei automatischer Kupplung kann man locker einen Kaffee trinken gehen und sich danach noch ein Stück Torte reinschieben.

Landschaftlich finde ich TDU 2 echt gelungen bisher. Die Grafik finde ich keineswegs veraltet, da sie eben Ihren Zweck erfüllt und nicht wirklich schlecht aussieht. WoW bekommt auch immer gute Wertungen, obwohl ich die Grafik persönlich grausig finde.

Die Fahrschule zu Anfang ist vielleicht etwas schwach umgesetzt, aber doch ganz nett. Dabei musste ich gleich an den Trainingsfahrer-Modus von NFS Porsche denken. Die Motorgeräusche sind ziemlich schwach, aber damit konnte und kann ich beim Vorgänger auch leben.

Eine Reminiszenz an TDU 1 gibt es nach dem ersten Anspielen: es muss wieder mal ein Patch her. Vielleicht eins mit Physik-Update, damit man z.B. wieder im Windschatten fahren kann.

Ich bin froh, dass ich nur 36 Euro im "Vorverkauf" bezahlt habe. Ob es das wert war, werde ich nach längerem Spielen feststellen.


----------



## robotbug (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

ich versteh nicht warum sich so viele leute ein spiel gleich kaufen sobald es bei den hädlern erscheint, oder gar vorbestellen, und dann über darüber meckern, wie schlecht es doch ist...
wozu gibts denn die ganzen VORberichte und überhaupt tests??! 
ich werds wie bei JEDEM game machen, dass ich mir in den letzten monaten gekauft habe: warten, bis die ersten patches erschienen sind, DANN kaufen (und meist ist es dann auch billiger). 
ihr seid doch teilweise selber schuld mit euren ganzen vorbestellungen, dass so viele spiele mies herausgebracht werden... ihr gebt den firmen einfach ein schlechtes zeichen, nämlich dass ihr für ein bonuswagen oder was-weis-ich-was mit einem halbfertigen spiel zufrieden seid.


----------



## SpalliHL (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Guten Morgen,
ich finde das Spiel ist richtig gut geworden. Bin heut Nacht einwenig rumgefahren und war total begeistert über die ganzen Möglichkeiten in TDU2!
Mein Gott vielleicht braucht das Spiel hier und da nocheinwenig Feinschliff, aber eine schlechte Wertung von 68% hats nicht verdient! 
 -(oft ewige Fahrzeit zwischen events)- 
was is daran denn verkehrt, finde das macht gerade den Reiz des Spiels aus überall erst hinfahren zu müssen! Wie soll ich ich den sonst auf 500000 km und mehr kommen!!!???
-(Träge Fahrphysik)- 
jetzt ma ganz im ernst, wir spielen in nicht Grid,Dirt,NFS oder was auch immer...
jedes Spiel hat nun mal seinen eigenen Charakter was das angeht...

Also Leute macht das Spiel nicht so schlecht, es soll doch auch irgendwann noch einen Dritten teil geben und der kommt bestimmt nur dann wenn Sich TDU2 gut verkauft hat!!!!

MFG SpalliHL


----------



## ProZ0cker (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Arbeiten bei PC Games echt nur mehr Maurer und Zimmerer ? Schon mal dran gedacht das ein openworld rennnspiel nie die grafik von einen nfs shift hinbekommen kann ? Man kann doch keine Riesen spiele wie TDU 2 mit einem Shift vergleichen .


----------



## Shibari (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

"Mein Gott vielleicht braucht das Spiel hier und da nocheinwenig Feinschliff, aber eine schlechte Wertung von 68% hats nicht verdient!"

68% ist doch keine schlechte Wertung, sondern eine eher durschnittliche. Wenn das Spiel den Feinschliff bekommt kann man doch immernoch aufwerten.
Mir ist es so lieber als das im vorraus 85% und mehr verteilt werden und das Spiel nicht ansatzweise diesen gerecht wird. 
Siehe auch die Tests zu F1210, oder dem FM 11 wo dies so geschehen ist.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



Shibari schrieb:


> Danke, Danke, Danke PC Games, für einen endlich mal wieder kritischen Test, nach den ganzen Lobhuddeleien und hinterhergeworfenen 80 + x% Prozent Wertungen aus dem letzten Jahr.
> Ich hoffe ihr halten diesen Stil jetzt bei und orientiert euch nicht wieder nur daran wie man "global" wertet.
> 
> Rein schauen werd ich trotzdem in TDM, weis aber nun auch endlich wieder mal nach eurem Test was mich eventuell wirklich erwartet. Das war ja in der Vergangeheit nicht immer so.
> ...


Darf ich fragen, welche Tests dich in der Vergangenheit gestört haben? 

Felix
PC Games


----------



## Soulja110 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

stimme dem test in jeder hinsicht zu. wenn man in letzter zeit oft gt5 gespielt hat, kommt einem dieses game wie ein haufen scheiße vor. sry aber man muss es wirklich so deutlich sagen


----------



## Chemenu (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Ich muss sagen ich bin einigermaßen überrascht und schockiert. :-o 
TDU hatte viele Fehler (vor allem technischer Natur) und Langzeitmotivation war auch nicht wirklich vorhanden. Ich hatte ja damit gerechnet dass in TDU2 nicht alle Fehler des ersten Teils ausgebügelt werden, aber dass man bei Eden Games konsequent daran arbeitet ein durchschnittliches Spiel noch viel schlechter zu machen, das hätte ich mir so nicht vorgestellt.   

Wenn man jetzt bei TDU3 noch die grausame Steuerung/Fahrphysik aus NfS Shift einbaut und noch mehr von diesem Social Network Scheissdreck (vielleicht könnte Linden Labs Teile des Codes von Second Life beusteuern), ja dann wäre man bei Eden auf dem besten Weg das grausamste Rennspiel aller Zeiten zu erschaffen (_derzeit hat diesen Titel noch "Big Rigs_: Over the Road Racing").


----------



## Sven0815 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

also die Fahrphysik ist natürlich geschmackssache, soll ja auch Leute geben die den Baggersimulator mögen..
Die Grafik jedoch zu verteidigen - das erste TDU ist auf der 360 vor viereinhalb Jahren erschienen. Das ist fast nen halbes Jahrzehnt. Ich halt ja EA schon für geizig, aber selbst die wechseln dann doch mal alle paar Jahre ihre Engine. Bei NFS hab ich auch Gegner, Gegenverkehr uvm. Wo da jetzt der Unterschied zu Open World sein soll kann ich nicht ganz sehen. Einzig mehr Texturen KÖNNTEN sein, wobei NFS da mehr unterschiedliche Texturen und Abwechslung auf einem Kurs hat als TDU auf ´ner ganzen Insel. DX10/11? Ne da gibts nur 1:1 Konsolenmist. Und der Popupeffekt im Hintergrund ist auch dolle, vor allem wenn die Baumspitzen als erstes kommen und dann der Mittelteil.


----------



## grayalla (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Ich kann TDU 2 noch nicht beurteilen, allerdings halte ich die im Test angesprochenen Spiele Burnout, shift und Dirt für schlechte Vergleiche - der Anspruch der Spiele liegt meiner Meinung nch auseinander (ob TDU seinen Anspruch erfüllen kann, vermag ich wie gesat nicht zu beurteilen).

Allerings hätte ich im Test gerne mehr zur Fahrphysik  gelesen als nur einen Halbsatz: "Die Fahrphysik ist weder realistisch, noch spaßig flott."  In meinen Augen ist dieser Punkt zentrales Kriterium eines Rennspiels. Vielleicht vermag hier jemand etwas mehr dazu zu sagen als Herr Schuster.


----------



## Vordack (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Ich hab nur die ersten beiden Absätze des Artikeln gelesen (nachdem ich es selber schon im SP gespelt habe) und da war mir klar in welche Richtung der Test läuft.

Für mich einfach nicht nachvollziehbar.

Veraltete Technik... Wie viele Kilometer hat Dirt 2?
Grauenhafte Zwischensequenzen... Hallo? Es ist ein Rennspiel kein Adventue!
Umständliche Menuführung... Ähmmm *hust*
Fahrtzeiten... es gibt nen Button zu Rennen springen (sehr gut getestet)

Neee, der Test ist nichts für mich.


----------



## rexer2007 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

find das schon lustig nach der ganzen lob hymne auf shift 2 war doch fast klar das test drive so schlecht abschneidet
die fahrphysik ist zwar nicht die beste die ich je gesehn bzw gespielt hab denoch ist sie in meinen augen um einiges besser als das hier erwähnte nfs shift auch optisch wirkt tdu um einiges besser als die  titel von vor 1jahr


----------



## pUkedaa (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

68 % ist ne ordentliche drei in Schultnoten. Für Fans von Rennspielen also völlig ausreichend, um es anzutesten. Ich habs schon im Dezember vorbestellt, da ich TDU1 ebenfalls gespielt habe. 

Audio: quietsche Stimmen, etwas nervig
Zwischensequenzen: wirken irgendwie dümmlich und wie aus einem Softporno
Grafik (Landschaft und Autos): zwar nicht State of the Art, aber mir gefällt's. Keine nervigen und übertrieben eingesetzte Blur-Effekte. Besonders schick sind die Regephasen mit Blitz und Donner. Weniger schön sind die KI-Karren geworden, aber das ist locker zu verkraften.
Spielspaß: im Singleplayer war der erste Teil auch nicht der Hit. Als Geldquelle für den erweiterten Fuhrpark aber allemal spassig genug. Richtig interessant wird es erst in einer größeren Truppe um die Insel zu fahren.


----------



## Cityboy (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



SpalliHL schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ich finde das Spiel ist richtig gut geworden. Bin heut Nacht einwenig rumgefahren und war total begeistert über die ganzen Möglichkeiten in TDU2!
> Mein Gott vielleicht braucht das Spiel hier und da nocheinwenig Feinschliff, aber eine schlechte Wertung von 68% hats nicht verdient!
> -(oft ewige Fahrzeit zwischen events)-
> ...


Hi, Bin absolut deiner Meinung. Habs mir auch gekauft und bin bis jetzt zufrieden.
für mich hat das Spiel einen sehr schönen Charakter. Ich lege keinen Wert auf die Wärtungen der Zeitschriften, weil jeder Mensch hat so seine Vorlieben. Und wenn ich zb mir jetzt sagen würde- "Mensch ich kauf mir nix unter 80 %", dann würde ich viele Games verpassen, die mir eventuel auch spass machen würden.

in diesem Sinne
@ll #gibt dem Spiel eine Chance#


----------



## Tealceed (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Leute, vergesst mal nicht, dass bei dem Test hier nur der Single Player getestet wurde. Der Kern des TDU2 Tests sollte eigentlich auf dem Mehrspielerpart liegen. 
Ab wann können wir mit dem MP Test rechnen?
Ich denke da kann das Spiel noch um einiges Punkten.
Der SP Part von TDU1 war schließlich auch völlig uninteressant (für mich zumindest).

Das man ein Open World Spiel nicht mit einer Grafik von Shift oder Dirt 2 vergleichen kann liegt auf der Hand, DX11 wär allerdings zu erwarten gewesen...


----------



## rafaeolo (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Also verglichen mit anderen Rennspielen, die eine solche wertung bekommen haben (http://www.pcgames.de/FUEL-PC-217375/) is die wertung zu hart.
Ich habs jetzt 10 Stunden gespielt und habe subjektiv wesentlich mehr Spass im SP als mit Hot Pursuit und der Gummiband KI.


----------



## ololololol (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Der Test war leider nicht sehr aufschlussreich. Über das Spiel selbst habe ich eigentlich nichts erfahren, da nur Kritikpunkte aufgezählt wurden, die es schon genau so im ersten Teil gab. Dieser wurde allgemein gut bewertet. Kann ich jetzt davon ausgehen, dass TDU 2 ähnlich bewertet werden sollte, da es anscheinend sehr ähnlich ist?
Zu den negativen Punkten, die so sicherlich auch vorhanden sind, muss teilweise aber auch gesagt werden, dass man da geteilter Meinung sein kann. Manches, wie der Zwang zum Erkunden, weil man nur auf erkundete Straße springen kann (genau wie in Teil 1) könnte man auch als Teil des Konzepts sehen. Und in GTA beschwert sich ja zum Beispiel auch niemand, dass man nicht jederzeit speichern kann, sondern nur in seinem Haus. Objektiv gesehen ist das ein Kritikpunkt, aber diese Besonderheit gibt der Reihe auch Charakter.


----------



## Odin333 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Shibari schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Danke, Danke, Danke PC Games, für einen endlich mal wieder kritischen Test, nach den ganzen Lobhuddeleien und hinterhergeworfenen 80 + x% Prozent Wertungen aus dem letzten Jahr.
> ...


Mir fälllt da jetzt nur GTA4 ein:
http://www.pcgames.de/Grand-Theft-Auto-4-PC-111500/Tests/GTA-4-Test-PC-Games-raeumt-in-Libery-City-auf-668880/3/
das hatte damals massive Probleme mit  Ati und allgemein mit Performance - das war allerdings für pcgames nicht erwähnenswert.

Und natürlich das typische Klischee: Crysis


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

naja, dann kauf ich mir jetzt mal den ersten Teil. Den bekommt man ja auf allen Systemen inzwischen nachgeschmissen.


----------



## Shibari (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

"Darf ich fragen, welche Tests dich in der Vergangenheit gestört haben? 

Felix
PC Games"

Aber sicher......
Ich meine damit z.B. die Tests zu F1 2010 (85% im ungepatchten Zustand)  und natürlich die absolute Krönung aus dem letzten Jahr... die 90% für den Fußball Manager 11 von Euch (ebenfalls im ungepatchten und nahezu unspielbaren Zustand).

Um mal nur zwei der krassen Testbeispiele zu nennen, wo ihr offensichtlich die Wertung gewürfelt habt, anstatt die Spiele auch zu zocken.

Wurde aber auch schon lang und breit hier diskutiert, das alleine schon der Testbeitrag zum FM11 der Witz schlechthin ist und der FM11 tatsächlich seit Jahren der schwächste war.

Von daher freue ich mich eben auch das hier auch mal wieder kritisch geschrieben wird und eine vom Hype befreite Wertung abgegeben wird. Noch mehr freuen würde es mich wenn das so beibehalten wird und auch Spiele von EA und Bright Future (letzteres, nach eigener Aussage euer Favorit unter den Entwicklern) unter diesen Gesichtspunkten bewertet werden.

Grüße Shibari


----------



## Lion2k7 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Ich habs mir trotzdem Vorbestellt und jeder hat eine andere Meinung. Ich hab TDU 1 oft gezockt, nach einigen Patches gab es ja nicht mehr diese großen Probleme. Und wenn mir TDU 2 dann doch nicht gefällt, naja was solls, ich spiel es trotzdem. ^^


----------



## xkoy (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Also irgendwie ist das hier alles kacke der test:

Oft ewige Fahrzeit zwischen Events <---- Naja erst wollen alle eine riesige Welt dann wird gejammert, man kann doch auch so hinspringen, wo ist das problem ?

Viel nettes Drumherum (Villen etc.) <---- Ich denke es ist alles Trist und karg ?? Mal ehrlich, wart Ihr mal auf Ibiza ??? Das sieht nunmal so aus wenn man Über-Land fährt. Soll unterwegs der DOM stehen oder irgendwelche fiktiven Statuen das es Super aussieht, wenn ich 200 fahre juckt mich nich was links steht, so SInnlose bewertung.

Kann die Meckerei hier nacht nachvollziehen...


----------



## xkoy (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Nochwas, der "Tester" schreibt von "Rennsport" , ich glaube der hat das Spiel nicht ganz verstanden, dann Spiel GT5 oder F1...


----------



## serienonkel (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Test Drive ist für mich gestorben. Gleichen Fehler wie im ersten Teil. Grafik ist auch nicht so doll. Dafür soll man jetzt 40€ ausgeben?
Niemals. Da bleibe ich bei meinem Gummiband Spiel (NFS HP2010).
Wieder Kohle gespart.


----------



## NeoZe (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Wertung eine Frechheit!!

Ich habe nun mehrere Stunden TDU2 gespielt, zocke nebenbei auch Dirt 2 und NFSMW,.. Die Welt von TDU2 ist ein echter Spielplatz mit unzähligen Möglichkeiten. Welches Game dieses Genres bietet sowas noch? Richtig, KEINES!! Die Grafik ist sehr gut, das Fahrverhalten richtig launig und wem es zu leicht wird, sollte einfach Multiplayer zocken oder den Schwierigkeitsgrad hochschrauben.

So eine Wertung ist einfach NICHT fair, absolut fail. Sowas hat das Game wirklich nicht verdient.


----------



## flatland (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Ich kann die Wertung auch nicht nachvollziehen.  Mir macht TDU 2, mit seinen 68% mehr Spass als andere Spiele, die mehr als 80% abgestaubt haben.  Das Bewertungssystem hat hier anscheinend eine umgehkehrte Gültigkeit.


----------



## Destructor12 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Kann mich einigen Vorrednern nur anschließen, die Wertung ist viel zu niedrig und oberflächlich, sicher gibt es noch etliche Kleinigkeiten die auszubessern sind aber im Großen und Ganzen ist es ein verdammt fesselndes Rennerlebnis mit unzähligen Möglichkeiten, sollte eine 80er Wertung geben, ganz klar!!


----------



## Shibari (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Das TDU2 dem einen mehr Spaß macht als so manch anderes Game das mit 80% gewertet wurde ist aber auch ein subjektives Empfinden und sollte eher weniger in die Bewertung einfließen.
Vielmehr sollte sich eine Bewertung an neutralen, eher "greifbaren", vergleichbaren Dingen fest machen, wie z.B. die Grafik, Bugs, Spieltiefe, stimmige Atmosphäre, Schadensmodell, Sound, Syncro etc.
Und da muss ich Dir auch Recht geben Flatland, aber eher in der Richtung das zuletzt Spiele eine 80% + bekommen haben, hohe Wertungen quasi inflationär verteilt wurden, die Spiele dies aber gar nicht rechtfertigten. 

Ich sehe TDU2 nicht als zu niedrig bewertet, sondern andere Spiele des Renngenres schlichtweg zu hoch. 
Immerhin sollte eine 90 schon ein ausergewöhnlich gutes und fertiges Spiel zum Verkaufstart wiederspiegeln und das waren die wenigsten im vergangenen Jahr.
Eine 70er Wertung hingegen ist keine schlechte Wertung sondern drückt aus das, das Spiel eventuell noch unfertig ist, oder eben auch nur bestimmte Zielgruppen anspricht, oder die Technik nicht ganz optimal umgesetzt wurde.

Ich persönlich würde es begrüßen, wenn dieser Werungsmaßstab auch mal konsequent und auf alle umgesetzt werden würde.
Dies aber war und ist eben nicht der Fall und somit kommen solch haarsträubende Wertungsunterschiede zustande.


----------



## Mandavar (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Verstehe die Wertung garnicht! Ich spiele TDU2 jetzt seit ca. 10 Stunden, und es macht riesigen Spaß! Ibiza (weiter bin ich noch nicht) ist RIESIG, und sehr schön gestaltet! Die Strecken sind zum Teil grandios schön und schwer zu fahren. Der sonstige Umfang ist ebenso gigantisch! Man kann Villen kaufen (sogar eine Yacht) und massig unterschiedliche Leute treffen. Man hat Lizenzen, die man erweben muß. Man hat echt wirklich schön gemachte Fahrzeugmodelle. Vom Golf bis zum Enzo Ferrari ist alles dabei. Man kann die Autos toll selbst gestalten, tunen und sogar Blinker, Fenster, Türen und Verdeck bedienen. Stimmt, es gibt kein nennenswertes Schadensmodell, aber dafür sieht der rest großartig aus. Der Metalliklack zum beispiel ist ganz toll gemacht. In den meisten Spielen kann man zwischen Metallik und Glanz kaum einen unterschied erkennen.

Meine Wertung: 85%


----------



## knarfe1000 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



Soulja110 schrieb:


> stimme dem test in jeder hinsicht zu. wenn man in letzter zeit oft gt5 gespielt hat, kommt einem dieses game wie ein haufen scheiße vor. sry aber man muss es wirklich so deutlich sagen


*arrgh*muss*GT5-Bash*unterdrücken*


----------



## mpsulz (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Also ich verstehe diese Bewertung beim besten Willen nicht,was habt ihr denn so getestet? Ich bin mittlerweile schon über 15 Stunden unterwegs gewesen und hab dabei Ibiza zu 75 % erkundet.Jetzt bin ich auf Hawaii. Testet doch mal richtig und nehmt mal einen der den ersten Teil auch gezockt hat ! ! !

BEWERTUNG IST EINFACH NUR LÄCHERLICH ! ! !


----------



## Lion2k7 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Viele vergessen das TDU2 ein Arcade-Racer ist und keine Simulation wie GT5. TDU2 fokusiert sich auch fast nur auf den Multiplayerpart und der wurde hier nicht getestet. ^^


----------



## FPS-Freak (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Sorry aber was für Zeug habt ihr "Tester" eigentlich geraucht bevor das Spiel unter die Lupe genommen habt??
Ich habe schon sehr viele hochkarätige Rennspiele gezockt und ich muss sagen mir macht TDU2 mehr Spaß als die meisten. Dies liegt unter anderem auch gerade daran WEIL die Spielewelt so groß und frei befahrbar ist und außerdem kann man an Orten an denen man schon wahr über die Karte sofort hinspringen. Und zum Punkt "Veraltete Technik" - könnt ihr mal erläutern was ihr überhaupt damit meint? Die Grafik ansich kann sich nämlich durchaus auch mit aktuellen Rennspielen messen (siehe NfS:HP, welches nicht einmal AA ermöglicht) und dabei sollte man auch die Größe der Spielwelt berücksichtigen. Was die Fahrphysik angeht: Es war von Anfang an klar, dass es kein Sim-Game wird, also wozu die Aufregung? Vllt solltet ihr einfach mal probieren das Fahrverhalten auf schwierig einzustellen?

Ich muss ehrlich sagen dieser Test ist einfach nur unter aller Sau.
Schämt euch sowas zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## RobyD (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Hallo Leute, es ist doch nicht weiter eine Tragödie wie der Test ausgefallen ist, die Hauptsache ist doch, dass es den Leuten Spaß macht, die es auch gekauft haben. Und wenn ich mir so die internationalen Bewertungen angucke, dann fällt doch gleich auf, dass das Spiel um einiges zu schlecht bewertet wurde. Und an euren Kommentaren ist doch auch sehr gut ablesbar, dass es für uns als User zu schlecht bewertet wurde.

Aber vielleicht hätte Pc Games auch einen Tester nehmen können, der als Lieblingsgenre Rennspiele hat und nicht Rollenspiele, Action und Abenteuer.


----------



## mpmmpm (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Christoph Peter Schuster ich weiß ja nicht was du hasst meine Meinung ist das tdu2 sehr gut geworden ist und nfs shift was Grafik an geht sieht es schlechter aus als tdu 2.


----------



## AniSkywalker78 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Ich sag es mal kurz   Ich bin froh, dass ich am 08.02. das Spiel relativ spontan gekauft habe, denn ich wusste durch den Vorgänger was ich in etwa für ein Produkt bekomme. Hätte ich aber z.B. auf diesen Test gewartet, dann hätte ich das Spiel nicht gekauft und das wäre schade, denn ich habe - wie einige andere hier auch schreiben - doch sehr viel Spass mit dem Titel.

PS: Hier sieht man aber auch, wie wichtig Demo-Versionen sind - es gibt zwar keine für TDU2 - aber wie soll man sich ein Bild von dem Spiel machen? Die Tester sagen "Finger weg" und die User "gut und macht Spass" - siehe Wertungsunterschied.

ALSO LIEBE PUBLISHER GEBT UNS DEMOS DAMIT WIR UNS FÜR ODER AUCH GEGEN EIN PRODUKT RUHIGEN GEWISSENS ENTSCHEIDEN KÖNNEN! - DANKE


----------



## PCG_Vader (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



FPS-Freak schrieb:


> Sorry aber was für Zeug habt ihr "Tester" eigentlich geraucht bevor das Spiel unter die Lupe genommen habt??
> 
> Ich muss ehrlich sagen dieser Test ist einfach nur unter aller Sau.
> Schämt euch sowas zu veröffentlichen.



Der Tester ist seit eineinhalb Jahren Nichtraucher, davor gab's hauptsächlich Camel Essentials. 
Und schämen sollten sich in meinen Augen eher diverse Magazine und Websites, die in ihren Tests vom großartigen Mehrspielermodus schwärmen - den sie gar nicht vernünftig testen konnten, da die PC-Server vor Release nicht liefen.  



grayalla schrieb:


> Ich kann TDU 2 noch nicht beurteilen, allerdings halte ich die im Test angesprochenen Spiele Burnout, shift und Dirt für schlechte Vergleiche - der Anspruch der Spiele liegt meiner Meinung nch auseinander (ob TDU seinen Anspruch erfüllen kann, vermag ich wie gesat nicht zu beurteilen).



Da gab ich dir ganz Recht. Deshalb vergleiche ich diese Spiele natürlich nicht als Gesamtprodukt, sondern in den jeweiligen Disziplinen (also Technik, Fahrgefühl, Openworld-Nutzung) in denen ein Vergleich auch Sinne macht.



Vordack schrieb:


> Veraltete Technik... Wie viele Kilometer hat Dirt 2?
> Grauenhafte Zwischensequenzen... Hallo? Es ist ein Rennspiel kein Adventue!
> Fahrtzeiten... es gibt nen Button zu Rennen springen (sehr gut getestet)



@Zwischensequenzen: Logo, das ist ja auch nicht mein einziger Kritikpunkt, sondern einer unter vielen. Da störte mich tatsächlich mehr, dass ich "Storysequenzen" nicht abbrechen konnte - TDU ist schließlich ein Rennspiel, kein Adventure 
@Fahrtzeit: Korrekt, aber dazu musst du zuerst dort gewesen sein, bevor du per Schnellreise hinwechseln kannst. Und diese erstmalige Anreise kommt eben öfters vor und fällt nicht selten lang und öde aus.
@Technik: Das ist die Gretchenfrage "Masse oder Klasse?" Ich bin eben ganz entschieden der Meinung, man hätte sich lieber auf eine Insel konzentrieren und diese dafür erlebenswerter gestalten sollen.



flatland schrieb:


> Ich kann die Wertung auch nicht nachvollziehen.  Mir macht TDU 2, mit seinen 68% mehr Spass als andere Spiele, die mehr als 80% abgestaubt haben.  Das Bewertungssystem hat hier anscheinend eine umgehkehrte Gültigkeit.



Nein, sowas nennt sich schlicht "individueller Geschmack" und soll in den besten Familien vorkommen. Mich langweilt Diablo beispielsweise ungemein, aber deshalb erwarte ich nicht automatisch, dass die Spielewelt dem Teil ne 60 gibt. 



ololololol schrieb:


> Der Test war leider nicht sehr aufschlussreich. Über das Spiel selbst habe ich eigentlich nichts erfahren, da nur Kritikpunkte aufgezählt wurden, die es schon genau so im ersten Teil gab. Dieser wurde allgemein gut bewertet. Kann ich jetzt davon ausgehen, dass TDU 2 ähnlich bewertet werden sollte, da es anscheinend sehr ähnlich ist?
> Zu den negativen Punkten, die so sicherlich auch vorhanden sind, muss teilweise aber auch gesagt werden, dass man da geteilter Meinung sein kann. Manches, wie der Zwang zum Erkunden, weil man nur auf erkundete Straße springen kann (genau wie in Teil 1) könnte man auch als Teil des Konzepts sehen. Und in GTA beschwert sich ja zum Beispiel auch niemand, dass man nicht jederzeit speichern kann, sondern nur in seinem Haus. Objektiv gesehen ist das ein Kritikpunkt, aber diese Besonderheit gibt der Reihe auch Charakter.



Achso, weil die Kritikpunkte bei Teil 1 schon da waren, braucht man sie in Teil 2 nicht mehr erwähnen? Interessante Sichtweise ...
Außerdem lässt du dabei außer Acht, dass Teil 1 ein halbes Jahrzehnt her ist - in der Zwischenzeit hat sich unheimlich viel getan und mit diesem Fortschritt hält TDU 2 kein bisschen mit.

Konzept gut und schön, aber nur weil etwas absichtlich gemacht worden ist, muss ich es als Spieler nicht automatisch gutheißen. Es ist immer ein Bewertungsschritt, zu sehen, wie gut ein Spiel sein Konzept umsetzt - aber es braucht dazu eben auch noch den zweiten Schritt, um zu checken, ob ein Konzept überhaupt Spaß macht.


Btw: Ich persönlich kritisiere bei GTA 4 das Speichersystem und hätte es auch in der Wertung negativ vermerkt, hätte ich den Test gemacht. 



xkoy schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, wart Ihr mal auf Ibiza ??? Das sieht nunmal so aus wenn man Über-Land fährt. Soll unterwegs der DOM stehen oder irgendwelche fiktiven Statuen das es Super aussieht, wenn ich 200 fahre juckt mich nich was links steht, so SInnlose bewertung.



Dann hätte man sich eben einen interessanteren Schauplatz suchen müssen, zu Ibiza hat Eden Games ja niemand gezwungen!



RobyD schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, es ist doch nicht weiter eine Tragödie wie der Test ausgefallen ist, die Hauptsache ist doch, dass es den Leuten Spaß macht, die es auch gekauft haben. Und wenn ich mir so die internationalen Bewertungen angucke, dann fällt doch gleich auf, dass das Spiel um einiges zu schlecht bewertet wurde. Und an euren Kommentaren ist doch auch sehr gut ablesbar, dass es für uns als User zu schlecht bewertet wurde.
> 
> Aber vielleicht hätte Pc Games auch einen Tester nehmen können, der als Lieblingsgenre Rennspiele hat und nicht Rollenspiele, Action und Abenteuer.



1. Ich habe beispielsweise über 50 Stunden in Forza 3 versenkt, bis dato jeden NfS-Teil und die Mehrheit der Codemasters-Rennspiele gespielt und befasse mich von Arcade- über Mischraser bis zur Simulation mit sämtlichen Spielarten des Genres. Wir können über verschiedene Sichtweisen und Meinungen gerne diskutieren, aber werf mir bitte nicht vor,dass ich ein gutes Rennspiel nicht erkennen würde, wenn ich es vor mir habe -.-
2. Internationaler Wertungsschnitt ist bei einer 7, da liege ich nicht sooo weit daneben. Zumal wir hier von einem Einzelspielertest reden, der Mehrspielerteil seperat bewertet wird.


----------



## Ravenclaw85 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Also ich stimme hier dem Test vollkommen zu. 
Grafik und Sound sind bestenfalls mittelprächtig und schlicht nicht  aktuell.

Die Strecken wirken wirklich größtenteils extrem langweilig. Selbst wenn Ibiza so aussieht...es wirkt einfach tierisch nach dem Motto "Quantiät statt Qualität". 

Und das Fahrgefühl (meiner Meinung nach das wichtigste) ist wirklich misslungen. Es ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Die größte Zeit komme ich mir so vor als würde ich einfach auf einer Schiene fahren können. Es kommt einfach für mich kein richtiger Fahrspaß auf deswegen (und ich bin kein Simulationsfreak). Man kann ja nicht mal Gegner rumdrehen, indem man sie hinten am Heck rammt. Einfach stur weiter auf der Schiene, gerade für den Multiplayer sind solche Sachen doch eigentlich erst wirklich spaßig. 

Mit dem "Schadenssystem" ist auch so eine Sache. Ich will ja nicht das Auto in realistischer Art auseinander nehmen können, aber diese Lackgratzer sind einfach daneben. Ich finde sowas nicht mehr zeitgemäß und es zerstört Atmosphäre.

Das man immer wieder 30km zu irgend einem Spot fahren muss nervt auch tierisch (ödes Streckendesign). Der Rekord lag bei 65km und das war richtig langweilig

Ist jetzt nur meine subjektive Meinung, für mich ist das Spiel leider eine Enttäuschung.


----------



## FlorianStangl (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Es steht jedem frei, einen Leser-Test zu schreiben und darin seine abweichende Wertung zu begründen. Bislang war für mich als Rennspieler wenig herauszulesen außer persönlichem Geschmack des einen oder anderen Lesers.


----------



## ferraristar (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Naja, an dem Spiel werden die Leute Freude haben, die sich nichts aus längeren Fahrzeiten machen und sogar Spaß haben mit ihren Ferraris durch Ibiza zu cruisen. Aber das ist genau das, was TDU2, wie auch schon den Vorgänger ausmacht. Als Redakteur von PCG sollte man eigentlich wissen, dass es nicht Ziel des Spiels ist, den Spieler durch ein Rennevent nach dem anderen zu jagen. Deshalb finde ich das Testergebnis absolut ungerechtfertigt.
TDU2 dann grafisch mit Dirt, Shift; etc. zu vergleichen... da fehlen einem echt die Worte! Das ist ein Open-World-Rennspiel, der Vergleich wurde da alles andere als gut gewählt!


----------



## Agrmpf (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



Chemenu schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt bei TDU3 noch die grausame Steuerung/Fahrphysik aus NfS Shift einbaut


Stimmt, die Steuerung von NfS Shift ist meiner Meinung nach die mit Abstand schlechteste derzeit, rangiert auf ähnlichem Niveau wie NFS Pro Street. Bei TDU 2 quietschen / blockieren die Räder zumindest nicht bei jeder kleinsten Lenkbewegung. Man könnte meinen, die Entwickler wären nie ein echtes Auto gefahren.


----------



## Ldy (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Ich frage mich besonders, warum im Vorfeld hier überwiegend positiv berichtet wurde, und auch die deutlich positiveren Wertungen anderer Magazine hier veröffentlicht wurden. Die GameStar beispielsweise schreibt, sie bräuchte noch Zeit das Spiel zu testen...
Es gibt sicherlich viele Dinge, die objektiv messbar sind und einiges, was individuell zu bestimmen ist. Ich stimme hier aber vielen zu, dass viele Dinge in anderen Spielen eben anders ins Gewicht fallen. Diablo ist hier als Stichwort schon gefallen:
Beim Release keine großartige Grafik und im Singleplayer eintöniger dauergehack Modus in einer texturarmen und eintönigen Welt -> Das ist objektiv ! 
Das dieses Szenario im Multiplayermodus grandios ist, das hat damals auch die Singleplayerbewertung beeinflusst.

"Bislang war für mich als Rennspieler wenig herauszulesen außer persönlichem Geschmack des einen oder anderen Lesers. "

Ich will die Schwächen des Spiels gar nicht wegreden. Aber der Vorwurf ist hier, dass bei Spielen anderer Hersteller die Schwerpunkte der Bewertung anders gesetzt werden. Viele finden NFS seit Jahren eintönig und die Nachtfahrten bei NFS HP finde ich zum Beispiel auch extrem unansehnlich...

Es steht außer Frage, dass ihr euch beruflich viel mit Spielen befasst. Aber auch andere Leute haben oder spielen viel und können durchaus Spiele mit Spielen vergleichen. Daher kann ich in euren Aussagen -so wie viele das hier sehen- schon lange keine Autoritätsargumente mehr erkennen.

Ich denk es geht zu weit zu sagen, EA bezahlt und so, daher fallen die Tests da anders aus, absurd. Aber ich sehe da als langjähriger Abonennt auch eine unterschiedliche Gewichtung der Kriterien. Man könnte TDU2 auch bei Autos die Liebe zum Detail zu Gute halten


----------



## Ldy (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



PCG_Vader schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe beispielsweise über 50 Stunden in Forza 3 versenkt, bis dato jeden NfS-Teil und die Mehrheit der Codemasters-Rennspiele gespielt und befasse mich von Arcade- über Mischraser bis zur Simulation mit sämtlichen Spielarten des Genres. Wir können über verschiedene Sichtweisen und Meinungen gerne diskutieren, aber werf mir bitte nicht vor,dass ich ein gutes Rennspiel nicht erkennen würde, wenn ich es vor mir habe -.-
> 2. Internationaler Wertungsschnitt ist bei einer 7, da liege ich nicht sooo weit daneben. Zumal wir hier von einem Einzelspielertest reden, der Mehrspielerteil seperat bewertet wird.



Nach Adam Riese beträgt mein internationaler Wertungsdurchschnitt 7.8, was dann auf 8 aufgerundet wird.
8 von 10 macht 80 %
Korrigieren 'Se mich bitte...


----------



## LuciusAponius (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Sag mal was geht denn eigentlich mit den Testern ab? mimimimi Grafik schlecht mimimimi so schlecht die Grafik.... o.O
Gut, ich hab das Spiel nich und ich weiß nich ob ich es mir in nächster Zeit holen werde(nachm Abi vlt^^)
aber es nervt langsam, dass man immer gleich die Grafik schlecht reden muss.
Es kommt nich immer nur auf die Grafik an a la Crysis, sondern auf die Atmosphäre... Gut inwieweit das Spiel im Solospiel langweilig ist, weiß ich jetzt nicht. Aber die Meinung der Tester hört sich im ganzen Artikel so an als wären es Dauernörgler und totale Mimosen. 
Ich bin auf alle Fälle kein Fanboy von TDU - somal ich das noch nie gespielt hab- , aber sich die ganze Zeit über die Grafik beschwereb find ich langsam lachhaft. Wenn das Spiel im MP lustig wird, warum nich?


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Kommt schon, nun hackt mal nicht alle auf den Redakteuren rum.
Tests sind IMMER auch ein Stück weit subjektiv, klar. Und jeder würde gewissen Kriterien wohl auch andere Prioritäten geben. Aber alles in allem muss man halt mal festhalten, dass TDU2 (wie Teil 1) kein "Meilenstein der Rennspielgeschichte" ist, sondern schlicht und ergreifend ein solides und spaßiges (wenngleich auch dumpfes) Spiel ist.

Ob die Wertung nicht vielleicht ein bisschen zu niedrig ausgefallen ist, darüber lässt sich natürlich streiten. Aber es hat einfach zu wenig Charme und Atmosphäre, da die K.I. leider Gottes mal wieder unter aller Sau ist. 
Da sollte man sich eher beim Programmierer-Team beschweren statt bei den testenden Redakteuren.
Es gibt ja immer viele verschiedene Testergebnisse weltweit. Anhand der durchschnittlichen Wertung kann man sich doch gut ein Bild machen.

In diesem Sinne.


----------



## Toroges (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Kann dem Test nur zustimmen, dass ist müll von der übelsten sorte, ich kann jedem nur raten finger weg von diesem spiel.

Das ist TDU1 mit ein bissel mehr inhalt, habe ich mich da im regal vergriffen ???

Die grafik ist stein alt, der sound ist lächerlich und die rennen so was von scheiss langweilig das man zwischen dem gähnen und einicken aufpassen muss nicht vom stul zu rutschen.

Die Landschaft sieht aus als wäre vor kurzem ein meteor eingeschlagen, so kal und langweilig ist das ganze, was bitte haben die entwickelt ?!?


----------



## FlorianStangl (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



ferraristar schrieb:


> Naja, an dem Spiel werden die Leute Freude haben, die sich nichts aus längeren Fahrzeiten machen und sogar Spaß haben mit ihren Ferraris durch Ibiza zu cruisen. Aber das ist genau das, was TDU2, wie auch schon den Vorgänger ausmacht. Als Redakteur von PCG sollte man eigentlich wissen, dass es nicht Ziel des Spiels ist, den Spieler durch ein Rennevent nach dem anderen zu jagen. Deshalb finde ich das Testergebnis absolut ungerechtfertigt.
> TDU2 dann grafisch mit Dirt, Shift; etc. zu vergleichen... da fehlen einem echt die Worte! Das ist ein Open-World-Rennspiel, der Vergleich wurde da alles andere als gut gewählt!


   Da sind wir aber wieder in der beliebten Diskussion, ob Spiele sich ihre Nische bauen dürfen und damit die Wertungskategorien definieren.

Was das Ziel des Spiels ist, sollte erstmal egal sein. Es wendet sich an Rennspieler, und als solches muss es dann auch damit leben, dass es mit anderen Rennspielen verglichen wird. Auch als GTA ohne Geballer hätte es keine sonderlich guten Karten 

Wenn man konsequent ein Spiel so bewertet, wie es die Entwickler vorsehen, dann wäre jegliche Vergleichbarkeit beim Teufel.


----------



## Nasghat (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Anfangs dachte ich nur:die Steuerung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig...jetzt denke ich nur noch...wie kann man nur so einen Bockmist verzetteln...dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich Rennspiele mit Tastatur spiele...und bei jedem Spiel hat es bis jetzt auch funktioniert...nur bei diesem Spiel nicht! Es klappt einfach nicht...Frust pur und Rennen kann ich so deswegen nur gewinnen, weil die KI so blöd/schlecht ist...schade eigentlich!


----------



## Obidabo08 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Wenn ich doch nur nicht vorbestellt hätte...
Ich kann diesem Test nur zustimmmen, die Fahrerei ist lächerlich allerdings würde ich darüber hinwegsehen, wenn wenigstens die Grafik einigermaßen vernünftig sein würde. Aber diese scheint ein halbes Jahrzehnt alt zu sein...
Außerdem startet das Spiel nur im Fenster welches sich leider nicht maximieren lässt.
Auch muss man um es vernünftig spielen zu können einen XBox 360 Controller besitzen, alle anderem werden nicht erkannt!

Insgesamt nur ein Sims 2 mit derselben Grafik...


----------



## BlackAlpha90 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Danke für den Test. Nun weiß ich, dass ich definitiv die Finger von dem Spiel lasse. Hatte mir damals den ersten Teil gekauft. Mir gefiel auch das rumfahren. Allerdings fand ich die Steuerung absolut daneben, so dass ich relativ schnell aufgehört habe zu spielen.


----------



## cd-key-kaufen (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Habe mir das Spiel auch gekauft, bin aber auch sehr enttäuscht. Hätte mich wirklich wieder mal auf ein gutes Rennspiel gefreut und hat auch vielversprechend ausgeschaut, aber naja war wohl nichts.


----------



## BlackAlpha90 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



Obidabo08 schrieb:


> Außerdem startet das Spiel nur im Fenster welches sich leider nicht maximieren lässt.


Schon mal mit Alt + Enter probiert??


----------



## Mothman (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



Obidabo08 schrieb:


> Außerdem startet das Spiel nur im Fenster welches sich leider nicht maximieren lässt.


   Schon mal die Standard-Tasten ALT+ RETURN probiert? 
Bei mir maximiert sich das Fenster problemlos.



> Auch muss man um es vernünftig spielen zu können einen XBox 360 Controller besitzen, alle anderem werden nicht erkannt!


Also mein Logitech Wingman Wheel wurde sofort und problemlos erkannt. 


Die Steuerung im Spiel ist aber auch b ei mir recht "hakelig" und unpräzise.
Also wirklich Spaß macht das Spiel leider echt nicht. 
Motiviert zwar Geld, Autos und Wohnungen zu sammeln, ist aber manchmal - aufgrund der Steurung - unnötig schwer. Jedenfalls für mich.

Die Grafik ist sicher auch nicht wirklich bombe, erfüllt imo jedoch seinen Zweck. Also alles voll aufgedreht, kann man es schon anschauen.


----------



## AniSkywalker78 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



Obidabo08 schrieb:


> [...]Außerdem startet das Spiel nur im Fenster welches sich leider nicht maximieren lässt.
> Auch muss man um es vernünftig spielen zu können einen XBox 360 Controller besitzen, alle anderem werden nicht erkannt![...]


Das mit ALT+Enter wollte ich auch grad schreiben, aber BlackAlpha90 war schneller^^, jedenfalls hat es bei mir am Dienstag Abend super funktioniert. Controller verwende ich ein Logitech RumblePad 2 womit ich überhaupt keine Probleme habe - es funktioniert also auch ohne diesen XBox 360-Controller


----------



## Obidabo08 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Ich hab ALT+Enter schon probiert, hat jetzt aber erst geklappt nachdem ich die Grafik umgestellt hab ( warum auch immer )...
Ansonsten funktionieren alle meine Controller trotzdem nicht also sie werden zwar anerkannt, allerdings funktioniert die Belegung nicht...

Trotzdem danke für die Tipps!!!


----------



## Serdup1248 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



cd-key-kaufen schrieb:


> Habe mir das Spiel auch gekauft, bin aber auch sehr enttäuscht. Hätte mich wirklich wieder mal auf ein gutes Rennspiel gefreut und hat auch vielversprechend ausgeschaut, aber naja war wohl nichts.



Geht mir genau so.Wiedermal ein paar Teuros fürn Popo


----------



## stawacz (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

aber immer wieder ein interessantes phänomen,,hätte das teil jetzt ne wertung von 80 + ? bekommen wär hier genau so die hölle los gewehsen,,man kanns auch keinem recht machen,,ich persönlich bin auch alles andere als begeistert von dem spiel.aber jetzt mal was lustiges .als ich es das erste mal gestartet hab und die szene am pool,wo man seinen char auswählt kam,fragte meine freundin seit wann ich denn "die sims" spiele


----------



## hatteee (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

das nenne ich ein test: Amazon

Nachdem vor einiger Zeit der erste Teil von Test Drive Unlimited auf Hawaii spielte, geht es im zweiten Teil nach Ibiza.

Atmosphäre:
Gleich zu Beginn an wird man mit dem "Good Life" Lebensstil konfrontiert. Eine Welt aus teuren Autos und traumhaften Villen erwartet einen. Eine Welt, in der Geld keine Rolle zu spielen scheint. Schöne Girls und heiße Schlitten!
Das merkt man sofort in den ersten Sekunden und macht Lust auf mehr. Die Location stimmt!

Spielverlauf:
Das Spiel selbst verläuft leider wie TDU1 sehr geradlinig und bietet von Rennen zu Rennen nicht allzu viel Abwechslung. Bei den Rennen steigert man sich mit steigendem Kontostand nach und nach mit den Autos und es wird dadurch schwieriger. Im Prinzip ähnlich wie beim Vorgänger. Ein paar Zwischensequenzen mehr kann man hier zwar finden, aber nur eine kleine Story neben den Rennen. Die größte Motivation bietet hier noch der steigende Kontostand, der neue Autos ermöglicht oder Tuningupgrades.

Bedienung/Gameplay:
Hier liegt der erste größere Kritikpunkt. Sämtliche Lenkräder werden nicht komplett erkannt, meins eingeschlossen. Das hat zur Folge das Force-Feedback-Effekte nicht rüber kommen und die Lenkung wie Butter geht. Einige Tasten werden dadurch am Lenkrad falsch belegt und die Reaktion der Pedale stimmt nicht überein. Hier MUSS ein Patch folgen!
Am Anfang kann jeder gleich mal 30 min. einkalkulieren, bevor man alle Tasten findet und umbelegt hat und Grafik usw. eingestellt. Gerade wer ein Lenkrad oder Joypad benutzt, wird hier einige Zeit brauchen. Hier kostet die zwar schöne, aber träge Menuführung weitere Zeit und Nerven.

Fahrphysik:
Die Autos fahren sich im bekannten Arcade-Fahrstil. Man hat lange Grip bis plötzlich das Heck kommt. Durch das fehlende FFB, spürt man das im Lenkrad leider nicht. Deswegen ist es sehr schwer das Auto dann wieder einzufangen. Oft bekommt das Heck während des Gegenlenkens wieder Grip und man landet mit einem Gegenpendler rechts oder links in der Prärie. Auch das muss verbessert werden. Das Heck muss wenn es rutscht, etwas "weicher" wieder Grip bekommen, damit man eine reelle Chance hat, die Kiste wieder abzufangen. Bei TDU1 ging das schließlich auch.

Grafik/Map:
Die Grafikengine wurde gegenüber dem Vorgänger TDU nur geringfügig in einigen Bereichen verbessert. Die Texturen sind etwas schärfer, aber das Grundmodell der Engine ist geblieben. Die Fahrzeuge sehen dafür deutlich geiler aus. Mehr Reflektionen und schärfere Kanten. Die Map selbst wirkt etwas steril, sich wiederholend und leblos. Ich war im realen Leben noch nicht auf Ibiza und weis nicht wie dort die Vegetation aussieht, aber in dem Spiel gibt es wenig Abwechslung und vieles sieht gleich aus. Berge, Wälder usw. Da war Hawaii deutlich anspruchsvoller.
Zum Glück wird Hawaii jedoch aus TDU1 mitgeliefert und ist somit in TDU2 auch befahrbar mit allen aktuellen Autos. Dadurch hat man eine unglaublich große Map und mehrere Tausend an Straßenkilometern.

Fahrzeuge:
Alle Autos die ich bis jetzt so gesehen habe, sind wirklich sehr liebevoll designt. Auch im Innenraum. Es stehen die echten Werkslackierungen und Innenraumpolster sowie Werks-Optionsfelgen zur Auswahl. Außerdem lassen sich alle Autos upgraden durch mehr Leistung, bessere Bremsen, aber auch durch Speziallackierungen bzw. Aufklebern. Sie wirken alle sehr Originalgetreu umgesetzt. Gute Arbeit!

Sound:
Beim Sound wurde diesmal ganze Arbeit geleistet. Jedes Auto hat einen eigenständigen Sound, von innen, wie von außen. Ein Bugatti Veyron klingt zum Beispiel sehr brüllig bis bollernd, während ein Ferrari 458 Italia kreischend nach hohen Drehzahlen lechzt. Auch gibt es keine Soundfehler und der Motorsound kommt auf meinem 5.1 System sehr fett rüber. Gute Arbeit!

Systemanforderung:
Auf meinen Intel Core 2 Duo 6750 auf 3,36 Ghz übertaktet, 6 GB DDR2-800 Ram und Radeon HD 4870 512 MB, läuft es auf max. Details, 1920 x 1200 ohne AA und ohne VSync mit ungefähr 25 fps innerorts und außerorts 32 fps halbwegs flüssig. AA und VSync sind die größten Performancefresser mit etwa 10 - 15 fps! Wer Probleme hat sollte die ausschalten. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ein folgender Patch diese Problematik verbessern wird.

Fazit:
Ein sehr schönes Spiel, das jede Menge Freiheiten bietet. Ein würdiger Nachfolger von TDU1, allerdings MUSS und wird schnell ein Patch folgen. Da wären zu einem die massiven Probleme bei der Erkennung von Controllern. Sorry, aber das ist bei einem Rennspiel No-Go, dass wäre so als ob bei einem Ego-Shooter die Maus nicht erkannt wird!

Zum Anderen sind es die teils gravierenden Performanceprobleme die andere User betreffen (mich zum Glück nicht). Auch die Fahrphysik sollte beim Ausbrechen des Hecks etwas ausgefeilt werden, dass das Heck etwas mehr rutscht, wenn es ausgebrochen ist und nicht so abrupt wieder Grip bekommt.
Sollten diese Fehler durch den Hersteller schnellstens per Patch behoben werden, kann ich eine klare Kaufempfehlung aussprechen! 4 Sterne gibt es für das solide Grundkonzept, 1 Stern ziehe ich wegen den mitgelieferten Bugs ab!


----------



## stawacz (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



hatteee schrieb:


> das nenne ich ein test: Amazon



kein wunder,die wollen den mist ja auch verkaufen


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

80 Kommentare? Grundgütiger Gott, selbst bei Gothic 4 waren es nicht soviele überwiegend negative Kommentare.  Was geht?! 

Ich persönlich habe TDU2 nie gespielt und werd's auch nie. Rennspiele interessieren mich ziemlich wenig. Aber wenn jemand ein Spiel bewertet, dann fließt immer die eigene subjektive Meinung mit ein. 

Ich habe einem Kumpel versucht, DA schmackhaft zu machen und ihm die Vorzüge und auch ehrlich die Schwächen erläutert. Ich fand das Spiel herausragend und top! Aber mein Kumpel wäre fast eingepennt. Das ist, was man subjektiv nennt. Da kann man noch so objektiv und sachlich ran gehen.


----------



## hatteee (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



stawacz schrieb:


> hatteee schrieb:
> 
> 
> > das nenne ich ein test: Amazon
> ...


*labber nicht schweine labbern auch nicht   ist vom käufer die kundenrezensionen...
Egal jeder spielt was ihm gefällt auf solche test gebe ich nichts, da das spiel** (im sp) ** nur angetestet wurde und nicht zu min. 75% gespielt wurde gruss.........  *


----------



## think1 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Kann nich ein Redakteur der das Spielprinzip mag das Spiel testen?
Die meisten Argumente die das Spiel Schlecht machen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Das Spiel macht so wie es ist eine Menge Spaß. Allein das Casino mit der eigenen Rennstrecke ist schon eine 70 Wert. Die Events werden mit der Zeit immer schwerer. Die ersten sind in der Tat zu einfach. Die Späteren events sind aber fordernd und machen spaß. Und wenn Christoph Peter kein Spaß daran hat mit einem R8 durch Ibiza zu heizen um zum nächsten Event zu kommen dann ist das Spiel einfach nichts für ihn. Der Weg ist das Ziel. Die Events gehören genauso zum Spiel wie das Cruisen auf der Insel und das Testen der neuen Autos die man sich mit der Zeit zulegt. 
Technisch muss ich sagen gefällt mir das Spiel auch. Die Grafik ist schön und das Fahrgefühl kommt mit FFB auch schön rüber.  Für meinen Geschmack ist das Spiel falsch bewertet. Alleine der Vergleich mit NFS und Dirt disqialifiziert den ganzen test. Es ist halt ein test drive und kein actionrennspiel.  Ein neuer Test währe angebracht. Ich würde dem Spiel mindestens eine 85 geben. Und wenn die ersten patches die kinderkrankheiten beseitigt haben auch gerne noch mehr.


----------



## Enisra (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



dohderbert schrieb:


> Krampfkeks schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Shadow744 schrieb:
> ...


*seuftz*
ja schön, und das ist der Grund warum man von den Idiotischen Prozentpunkten weg muss und das so wie die c't machen müsste und garkeine Wertungen vergeben
Hast du mal die Tests g e l e s e n? Also mehr als am Ende die Zahl angeschaut? In den Test ging das nur darum, das Arcania ein schlechter Gothic 3 Nachfolger ist, was es aber niemals hat werden sollen und da muss man schon fragen, ob die Komischen Tests nicht eher nach den Mund der "Fans" geschrieben wurde, damit die mit denen in die Bash-Kerbe schlagen und dafür Jubel einstecken, was allerdings die Unterste Schublade an Tests ist


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



stawacz schrieb:


> als ich es das erste mal gestartet hab und die szene am pool,wo man seinen char auswählt kam,fragte meine freundin seit wann ich denn "die sims" spiele


da kannst du ihr aber zum Valentinstag ein schickes "Fail"-Shirt schenken


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Also in diesem Fall kann ich dem Redakteur nur beipflichten, genau die hier angesprochen Punkte haben mich auch zutiefst enttäuscht.
Sei es von der nicht mehr ganz Zeitgemäßen Grafik, was ich noch verkraften kann, bis hin zu dieser miesen umgesetzten Steuerung. Man kann nicht unterscheiden ob mein ein Fahrzeug oder ein Stein fährt, was mir besonders bei den Offroad-fähigkeiten der Fahrzeugen aufgefallen ist. Da konnte Spiele wie Dirt, NFS oder auch vergleichbare Simulationen ein besseres Fahrgefühl rüber bringen. Das hat mehr ähnlichkeit mit einem Rennspiel für den Gameboy oder Super Nintendo, überspitzt ausgedrückt.

Klar die Vielfalt der Wagen ist ganz nett, sind auch wirklich ein paar schöne Stücke bei und genügend Strecke gibt es ja auch, doch auch hier hätte man sich ein paar nettere Kurse überlegen können.
Diese sogenannte Story und diese Charaktere hätten sich auf jeden Fall herauslassen sollen, den die sind Spielspaßtöter erster Klasse. Ich hab es sogar auf Englisch gestellt, damit ich der Deutschen Synchro entfliehen konnte.
Und warum kann man so gut wie keine Einstellungen mehr vornehmen? Jetzt darf ich dank dieser Sitzposition direkt vorm Lenkrad hocken, wo ich schon angst kriege das ich da nicht hinein beiße. 
Das Fahrverhalten hab ich mir auch etwas realer vorgestellt, oder zumindestens das es an einem Arcade-Rennspiel heran reichen würde! So hätte man noch einen 4 Renntyp einfügen sollen, Arcade, der sich als anspruchvollster der dreien heraustellt.

Insgesamt hätte ich dem Spiel eine Wertung im 70er bereig gegeben und mich persönlich konnte TDU 1 besser überzeugen und hab es auch immer wieder gerne heraus gekramt. Aber vollkommen schlecht ist dieses Spiel auch nicht, nur man hat etwas mehr verbesserung zum ersten Teil gewünscht, den z.B. dieses Schadensmodell ist ja noch lachhafter als bei GT5.

Aber ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen das es einigen sehr gut gefällt, den Potenzial hat das Spiel und vorallem die Idee schon. Vllt läufts beim 3 Teil runder.


----------



## benjiiii (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Empfehlen kann man das Spiel nicht !


----------



## Sxiak (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Ich würde gerne einmal wissen was der liebe PCG_Vader hier eigentlich für ein spiel haben wollte.
Ich schätze mal das Ultimative Rennspiel was alles perfekt macht und alles drin hat. Bei anderen Rennspielen wo der Umfang nicht so groß ist, wo man mit langweiligen Rennmodis wie die paar bei Need for Speed Hot Pursuit oder den tollen Orginalautos wie in Burnout paradise oder der grenzenlosen Welt wie in Dirt 2.

Man kann sich ernsthaft alles so legen um ein Spiel schlechter oder besser darzustellen als es ist. Aber ich hatte erwartet das Redakteure einer großen Spielezeitschrift etwas Objektiver bewerten.

Denn eigentlich versucht das spiel doch nur eine reale Welt (Ibiza Hawai) mit realen Autos zu präsentieren. Dabei will es keine Simulation sein. Ja klar ist die Story lächerlich ... aber gegenüber dem viel besser bewerteten NFS hat es jedenfalls mal eine  
Die Grafik wie ihr schreibt ist wohl veraltet - komisch mir fehlt es an nichts und es läuft ruckelfrei und die ladepausen zu den Rennen sind angenehm kurz.

Zum Thema KI - hier scheiden sich die geister - hab ich eine KI die cheatet und egal wieviele fehler ich oder sie macht mir ständig direkt hinterherfährt (kein erfolgserlebnis für gutes fahren) oder hab ich eine zwar langsame aber realistischere KI die ihre Runden dreht. Einfach ist sie eigentlich nur wenn man keine Fehler macht und da TDU 2 keine Simulation sein will ist es führ den geübten Fahrer anfangs langweiliger.

"Langweilige, eintönige Wettbewerbe"

also es gibt:
- Zeitfahren
- Zeitfahren mit präzisem fahren
- normales Rennen
- normales Rennen mit präzisem fahren
- Geschwindigkeitsrennen (bei einem punkt wird die geschwindigkeit gemessen)
- Eleminator (jede runde fliegt der letzte aus dem Rennen)
- mindest Geschwindkeitsrennen (erst über eine bestimmte geschwindigkeit werden punkte gezählt)
- "Sanfte" Rennen (Personentransport)

- Clubrennen (noch nicht getestet)
- Abstandsrennen (noch nicht getestet)
- Cooprennen (noch nicht getestet)
- Rennen gegen Polizei (noch nicht getestet) 
meine Frage ... was habt ihr denn noch an Rennmodis erwartet ????

"Viele Modi funktionieren nur online" das ist ein witz oder???
Sagt ihr bei WOW oder ähnlichen spielen das auch ? 
DAS IST EIN MOOR - der Redakteur sollte wohl vorher sich informieren bevor er einen Test schreibt. 
Aber daher kommt wohl dann auch der Kommentar "Oft ewige Fahrzeit zwischen Events". 

Ich bin mir sicher einem fanatischem Simulationsfan aller Dirt wird das spiel weniger gefallen und für leute denen es nicht oft genug um die ohren scheppern kann vielleicht auch.

Aber bitte es ist wohl bei weitem mehr wert als eine 68% - ich hoffe der Chefredakteur testet das spiel selbst und benotet wenn nötig neu!


----------



## korastheas (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Hallo erstmal,

also ich als begeisterter Spieler des ersten Teils bin auch völlig begeistert vom zweiten Teil. Ich denke es kiommt immer darauf an was man erwartet. Und dieses Spiel mit NfS zu vergleichen lässt mich allen ernstes (das erste mal in meiner langen PC Games Treue) am Verstand des Redakteurs bzw Testers zweifeln. Mir machen die Rennen Spass, und wenn es nur deswegen ist in der Bestenliste weiter nach vorne zu kommen. Jeder findet seine Motivation. 
Des weiteren ist das Cruisen von Event zu Event..ein Bestandteil des Spiels...scheinbar vom Tester nicht verstanden....hm und unattraktive Pama ist ebenfalss sehr relativ.....vielleicht sieht Ibiza num mal so aus wie es aussieht.....Sylt oder Langerooge oder Rügen hätten auch nicht die landschaftlich größte Abwechslung geboten....
Also Fazit : 
1) Mir gefällts über alle Massen gut, weil ich genau das erwartet habe was gekommen ist 
2) Äpfel und Birnen sind nicht Erbsen und Kartoffeln
3) Grönland besteht nur aus Eis und kann trotzdem sehr aufregend sein 

Wir sehen uns auf Ibiza oder Hawaii

Korastheas


----------



## Sintro (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

OMG ATARI mensch mensch mensch also echt ATARI aus dem Game hätte man soviel machen können und nachdem man ja so einiges über das Game Gelesen hat, waren die Erwartungen auch ziemlich groß. Nur wenn ich hier schon wieder Lese das die selbe Engine vom Vorgänger benutzt wurde (was ja nicht mal schlimm wäre, wenn man sie aufgebohrt hätte). Wobei ich jetzt auch nicht zuviel Meckern möchte, da ich es selbst ja noch nicht Gezockt habe.  ABER... man soll sich ja normalerweise auf so einen Test verlassen können und was in dem selbigen steht gefällt mir nicht so ganz aber abwarten....... Vielleicht bekomm ich ja noch das ein oder andere Video zu sehen und kann es sogar mal Anspielen. Dann werde ich mein Urteil nochmal Überdenken.


----------



## Vlogan (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Kann nur : korastheas , Sxiak und think1 nur zustimmen !

Der Tester von Pc games hat einefach in seinem eigenem Interesse bewertet!
Die Entwickle haben genau gesagt wir möchten dem Spieler das Gefühl vermitteln
mit einem Luxusboliden durch Ibiza zu cruisen ! und zu dem Punkt DIE CHECKPOINTS SEIEN ZU KNAPP !! UND ZUM REALISMUS !!  Dann überleg mal bitte ob es den wirklich schlau wäre die Kurven statt auf dem Asphalt lieber quer durch den Bürgersteig oder in der Erde tief durch die Büsche ala. Burnout oder Need For Speed.
Ich würde in echt sowas nichtmal mit nem Golf machen geschweige den mit einem Porsche. DANN ZUM SCHADENSMODELL ! Zu einem großem Schadensmodell gehört natürlich auch dann die Fahrunfähigkeit. DEN SCHON MIT 30 KMH PASSIERT IM ECHTEN LEBEN GENUG SCHADEN ! SOMIT MÜSSTEST DU JEDES RENNSPIEL KRITISIEREN DENN MIT 80KHM IST SCHON SCHLUSS !

Und grad die Fahrten zwischend en Events machen laune oder einfach ma Offroad durch die PAMPA! mit einem Hummer H3 vorallem wurde doch EXTRA das F.R.I.M für das cruisen erfunden das man für perfektes fahren Geld bekommt ! also ich weiss nicht wo das Problem ist .

Wenn schon unsere meinung gefragt ist ! dann doch bitte mal einen neuen Tester DANKE!!! und nicht einen der schlicht einfach das Spiel in den Dreck zieht!


----------



## dohderbert (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



Sxiak schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher einem fanatischem* Simulationsfan aller Dirt* wird das spiel weniger gefallen und für leute denen es nicht oft genug um die ohren scheppern kann vielleicht auch.


Wow, ich bin sprachlos.. *Dirt* und *Simulation* in einem Satz. OMG du hast null plan was eine gute Rennsimulation ausmacht, Dirt1 zählt ganz sicher nicht dazu !! 

Kannst gerne mal GTR2, rFator, LFS S2, RBR oder iRacing spielen, dann weisste was *Simulation*  ist.

mfg


----------



## Enisra (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

ich weiß nicht
aber kann das sein, das viele nur auf den Test rumhacken und nicht auf den anderen mit der gleichen Note?
also mal echt, da muss man sich schonmal die Frage gefallen lassen, ob ihr nicht irgendwelche TDU-Fanboys oder Flamekiddys seid


----------



## xotoxic242 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Ne Demo wäre mal echt nett.
Aber vielleicht hat es ja die Videothek mal im Verleih.

An die, dies schon spielen kurze Frage:

Is ein Ford Mustang GT 500 V8 dabei? *hechel*


----------



## Adariel (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Ach was sind schon Wertungen, mir macht das Spiel nach knapp 7 Stunden immer noch Spaß und das ist das einzige was zählt.

Vielleicht muss man auch erst auf Ibiza gewesen sein um zu erkennen das die Entwickler einen sehr ordentlichen Job gemacht haben. Und grafisch soll das veraltet sein? Man sollte halt so intelligent sein und verstehen das man ein Spiel mit so einer riesigen Welt nicht mit einem Split/Second oder Dirt 2 vergleichen kann....

Das Spiel hat sehr schöne Wagenmodelle, schicke Cockpits, enorme Weitsicht und einen absolut todschicken Tag und Nachtwechsel...auch die Straße ist erstklassig texturiert, ich weiß nicht was es da zu meckern gibt.


----------



## AUT-HK-MOTO6 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



Adariel schrieb:


> Ach was sind schon Wertungen, mir macht das Spiel nach knapp 7 Stunden immer noch Spaß und das ist das einzige was zählt.
> 
> Vielleicht muss man auch erst auf Ibiza gewesen sein um zu erkennen das die Entwickler einen sehr ordentlichen Job gemacht haben. Und grafisch soll das veraltet sein? Man sollte halt so intelligent sein und verstehen das man ein Spiel mit so einer riesigen Welt nicht mit einem Split/Second oder Dirt 2 vergleichen kann....
> 
> Das Spiel hat sehr schöne Wagenmodelle, schicke Cockpits, enorme Weitsicht und einen absolut todschicken Tag und Nachtwechsel...auch die Straße ist erstklassig texturiert, ich weiß nicht was es da zu meckern gibt.


Ich kann mich dieser Meinung zu 100% anschließen, ich spiel jetzt schon den ganzen Tag und es macht wirklich Spaß, ich weiß nicht was ihr alle habt, und damit meine ich auch die PC-Games Redaktion, das Spiel hier so schlecht zu bewerten.

Aber wahrscheinlich ist es wirklich so daß manche Entwickler nen haufen Geld hinblättern um hier eine gute Bewertung zu kriegen, und die die halt weniger "Budget für Werbung" zur Verfügung haben, kriegen dann hier halt eine schlechte Bewertung.

Also ich find das Game sehr gelungen!


----------



## neosix123 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Is ein Ford Mustang GT 500 V8 dabei? *hechel*


   Ein GT ist dabei...den 500 bekomt man wenn man es vorbestellt hat...
aber irgendwie lässt sich der auch bestimmt noch im Nachinein einfügen...

--------------------------------------

Ist das ein Test einer einzelnen Meinung??? ^^
Also mir macht das Spiel auch immernoch Spaß...
ich liebe es mit meinem Lenkrad und einem meiner SChlitten durch die Gegend zu cruisen...
Das ist ein Open World Rennspiel...und kein...Start Rennen Ziel...Start Rennen Ziel Spiel...


----------



## Enisra (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



Adariel schrieb:


> Ach was sind schon Wertungen, mir macht das Spiel nach knapp 7 Stunden immer noch Spaß und das ist das einzige was zählt.
> 
> Vielleicht muss man auch erst auf Ibiza gewesen sein um zu erkennen das die Entwickler einen sehr ordentlichen Job gemacht haben. Und grafisch soll das veraltet sein? Man sollte halt so intelligent sein und verstehen das man ein Spiel mit so einer riesigen Welt nicht mit einem Split/Second oder Dirt 2 vergleichen kann....
> 
> Das Spiel hat sehr schöne Wagenmodelle, schicke Cockpits, enorme Weitsicht und einen absolut todschicken Tag und Nachtwechsel...auch die Straße ist erstklassig texturiert, ich weiß nicht was es da zu meckern gibt.


Das ist ein Dummes Argument und wurde auch schon bei Mafia 2 kritisiert
das sieht zwar alles toll aus, aber was soll das wenn das einem keinen Spaß macht!


----------



## Shibari (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

22:21 und 37 User bewerten das Game bis jetzt im Schnitt mit 74%. Damit liegt die Userwertung für den Singleplayer gerade mal 6 Punkte über der vom Redakteur.
Soooooo wahnsinnig falsch kann dann also der Test auch nicht gelaufen sein, denn hier im Archiv gibts schon stärkere Abweichungen bei Tests zwischen dem angestellten Testschreiber und den Zockern zu Hause.
Vielleicht ist die Aufruhr aber auch nur deswegen so groß weil keine 70 erreicht wurde, welche hier völlig zu unrecht als "schlechte Wertung" gesehen wird.

Vielleicht packt der Tester ja aus Mitleid noch 2 Punkte für den hübschen grünen Rasen drauf.

Ich weis gar nicht wie viele Spiele ich im letzten Jahr mit einer 80er und 90er Wertung gekauft habe und beim spielen dermaßen enttäuscht war und mich fragte wie so utopisch hohe Wertungen zu stande gekommen sein mögen, angesichts des spielerischen Desasters.

Bei TDU2 bin ich nicht enttäuscht.... habs mir trotz 68% gekauft (schon aus Interesse nach dem ersten Teil) und ich muss nach nen paar Stunden spielen sagen....
Mehr als ne 70 würde ich für den Singleplayer auch nicht geben.

Das ist aber auch nur meine eigene bescheidene Meinung.

Grüße Shibari


----------



## MartinRobl (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Bin jetzt bei ca. 12 Stunden Langeweile !
Auf jedenfall ist diese niedrige Bewertung der Redaktion vollkommen in Ordnung.
Was im diesen Test nicht angesprochen wurde ist der schlechte Karrieremodus der einen durch das Spiel scheucht. Ich hätte gerne auf so einen Karrieremodus verzichtet wenn es bedeutet hätte nicht zu jedem großen Event 50km über die Inseln fahren zu müssen. Im ersten Teil war dies viel besser gelöst. Da waren die Entfernungen von Rennen zu Rennen nicht sehr groß.
Dann gibt es noch zwei Dinge die Ich bemängeln muss.
1. Meine Version hat den beschissensten Bug den ich je gesehen habe.
    Und zwar funktioniert meine Auto-Zurücksetzfunktion nicht und dies ist wirklich sehr frustrierend.
Außerdem bescheißt mich das Spiel, es kommt oft das mein Auto beim start einfach von alleine bremst, ist mir vorher noch nie untergekommen.
Man kann nur hoffen das der mmo modus besser wird


----------



## RobyD (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Vielleicht sollte man auch einfach mal gucken wie damals TDU 1 bewertet wurde. Und ich kann nach 2 Tagen spielen nicht sagen das TDU 2 schlechter ist. Ganz im Gegenteil es macht sogar sehr viel besser. Zum Beispiel bessere Grafik, geile Tag/Nachtwechsel, Offroad-Fahrten, mehr Lifestyle (Häuser, Bote ...). Und wenn man jetzt die Wertung von 81 gegen die 68 vergleicht, dann gibt es da schon ein Ungleichgewicht. Allerdings wurde hier ja nur der Singleplayer getestet. Man hätte mit dem Test vielleicht auch noch warten können bis beides zusammen getestet wird aber ok. 

Aber eins sollte man auf alle Fälle verstehen, es geht bei TDU einfach nicht um das gleiche wie bei allen anderern Racern. Es gibt wohl kein Rennspiel wo man wie bei TDU 1 krampfhaft versucht 60 Minuten um die ganze scheiß Insel zu fahren um einen Wagen frei zu schalten den man sonst nicht bekommt. Und macht man einen Fehler dann haben einen die Säcke schon wieder überholt und man muss nochmal anfangen. Das Spiel hat deshalb einen besonderen Charme (wie zum Beispiel auch immer die Liefermissionen wo man keinen Kratzer machen durfte). Und genau das spaltet glaube ich gerade die Leute hier. Und offensichtlich hat es dem Tester nicht gefallen. 

Schade ist nur das halt durch so eine Wertung keine neuen Fans von dem "Charme" gefunden werden, denn sind wir ehrlich, jeder der Teil 1 nicht gezockt hat und die Wertung sieht wird es nicht kaufen.

Mein Tipp: ausleihen ( wenns denn kommt) und dann selber entscheiden. So bin ich auch zu Teil 1 gekommen und hab den Langzeitfaktor sehr genossen (auch im Singleplayer)


----------



## AniSkywalker78 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



MartinRobl schrieb:


> [...]1. Meine Version hat den beschissensten Bug den ich je gesehen habe.
> Und zwar funktioniert meine Auto-Zurücksetzfunktion nicht und dies ist wirklich sehr frustrierend.
> Außerdem bescheißt mich das Spiel, es kommt oft das mein Auto beim start einfach von alleine bremst, ist mir vorher noch nie untergekommen.[...]


Entsprechende Taste (Standard ist es B) länger gedrückt halten um das Fahrzeug zurückzusetzen - hatte auch das "Problem", falls es zumindest der gleiche "Fehler" sein sollte.
Zum anderen "Fehler" kann ich nichts sagen, da er bei mir nicht auftritt - sorry.


----------



## Shibari (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Du hast sicher recht mit Deinen Aussagen RobyD
Ich bin sicher kein Rennsportfreak und hab ebenfalls, vielleicht auch gerade wegen der etwas anderen Art, den ersten Teil von TDU sehr genossen.
Das Urlaubsfeeling und ich cruise da mal eben ne halbe Stunde rum will sich bei mir, aber im neuen Teil nicht so recht einstellen. Die Grafik war für den ersten Teil sehr gut und vor allem stimmig. Jetzt aber, ein paar Jahre später und in Teil zwei sieht die Grafik nicht mehr so toll und stimmig aus als das mir warm ums Herz wird. Wenn ich die Felder links und rechts beim rumfahren sehe, dann wird mir schon leicht übel.

Auch das Prinzip des Open World Racers war bei Teil eins zwar nicht neu, aber noch nie vorher so gut umgesetzt, was sicherlich zu Pluspunkten in der Wertung geführt hat. Jetzt aber ist es nicht mehr neu und dürfte wohl TDU 1 Spieler kaum noch, wie eben damals, vom Hocker hauen.  Menschen die den ersten Teil nicht gespielt haben schon eher.

Auch damals wurde der Singleplayer kritisiert und der motivierende, wenn auch Anfangs nicht ganz astrein laufende MP hervor gehoben. Da hier nur der SP getestet wurde, kann man sich Deiner Meinung anschließen und sagen man hätte vielleicht warten sollen.
Der Verkauf, oder das anbieten von News ist aber ein hart umkämpftes Geschäft und welcher User der auf ein Game wartet ist nicht heiß auf das kleinste Fitzelchen Info zum lang ersehnten Spiel?

Um die Frage zu beantworten was TDU1 besser macht....... 
die stimmigere Athmosphäre, die Fahrphysik bzw. das Verhalten der Boliden fühlt sich in Teil 1 einfach stimmiger an, der Sound der Autos ist in Teil 1 deutlich besser, finde ich.

Das Game hat unbestritten ein riesen Potential wenn alle Register gezogen werden würden und der MP hat sicherlich das Zeug nochmal 10 Punkte auf die Wertung drauf zu packen. 
TDU2 aber leg ich nur ein wenn mir langweilig ist und ich nix besseres zu tun habe. Teil 1 hab ich ständig gezockt weil ich mehr sehen wollte und genau dies macht den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Teilen und insofern kann ich die auf gehobenen Durchschnitt herabgestufte Wertung schon nachvollziehen. 

Im übrigen schrumpft gerade die Wertung zwischen Redakteur (68 und Usern (40 an der Zahl) auf magere 4 Punkte (Zwischenstand Userwertung 72

Grüße Shibari


----------



## thearclight (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Hier einmal meine Meinung die ich schon bei der großen Schwester PCGH hinterlassen habe. 
Subjektivität hin oder her...dieser Test wirkt, sogar unabhängig von der Wertung, wild zusammengeschustert und auf keinen Fall objektiv. Ganz ehrlich liebe PC GAMES, nehmt Euch Zeit für die Tests. Ihr müßt nicht die ersten sein und zum Teufel, laßt den Praktikanten nicht so´n Scheiß schreiben...

Oh, mein Gott...
Wer oder was, vielmehr...Wo hat die PC GAMES denn diesen "Journalisten" her. Schreiben jetzt schon die Praktikanten die Artikel. Oder wollten sie auf Teufel komm´raus die ersten sein...???

Zunächst einmal möchte ich anfügen das ich das Spiel bereits seit Mittwoch spielen konnte. Ich bin in Besitz der "englische/UK" Original DVD, die ich allerdings bereits am Dienstag erhalten habe...seit Montag existiert schon eine rusischer "Keks" der es ermöglichte das Spiel offline zu spielen und somit funktioniert. Seit heute vormittag bin ich aber auch ganz "normal" online unterwegs.
Aufgrund dieses anscheinenden Zeitvorsprungs gegenüber den "Herren Redakteuren" kann ich folgenden Test von mir geben, der wohl etwas authentischer sein dürfte, ohne gleich in Eigenlob zu versinken.

Zur Grafik: 
Die Grafik ist meiner Ansicht nach...grausig. Wir haben nahezu alle Fahrzeuge schon in besseren Ausgaben gesehen. Allerdings ist TDU2 auch nicht mit diesen Anliegen an die Spieler herangetreten. Auch der erste Teil war bereits ein wenig "veraltet" sah aber trotz allem noch recht gut aus.
TDU2 macht dieses ähnlich. So sehr man sich bei Nahaufnahmen der Boliden über die Grafik ärgert, wo man doch eine "Höllenmaschine" an PC besitzt, fällt dieses im späteren Spielverlauf weniger auf. Die Insel Ibiza ist in einigen Bereichen recht schön wiedergegeben, hat aber eben auch nicht den Anspruch die cryengine3 in Grund und Boden darzustellen. Das außerhalb der "Städte" und "Dörfer" außer Vegatation nicht allzuviel zu sehen sein kann, liegt nun mal in der Natur der Sache. Was hätte edengames hier tun sollen. Rehe in freier Wildbahn darstellen um Leben in die Pampas zu bringen...?
Die Cutscenes und auch die Darstellung der Häuser, in denen man sich frei bewegen kann, schließt sich nahtlos an dem Gesamteindruck an. Sie erfüllt Ihren Zweck. Natürlich ist auf Sofabezügen keine Naht zu erkennen unnd auch sonst hat man alles andere schon besser gesehen. Nur muß das meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht wirklich nötig sein.
Nein. TDU2 erfüllt hier nicht ganz meine Erwartungen, rechtfertigt aber auch keine Abwertungen im Stile des PCG Tests.

Spielmodi:
Ich habe im Einzelspieler auf Grund meines "Zeitvorsprungs" schon einiges hinter mir...
Spoiler: Solltet Ihr bei den A6 Rennen zu Beginn Schwierigkeiten haben, wartet bis Euch der Subaru Impreza gebraucht angeboten wird...dieser zerledert so ziemlich das gesamte Teilnehmerfeld, auch ohne großes fahrerisches Können. Fast schon ein Nick Heidtfeld Wagen...aber das führt jetzt zuweit...;o)
Es mag sein das Einige Wagen besser funktionieren als andere und auch hier schnell über Sieg und Niederlage entscheiden können. Aber auch das liegt nun mal in der Tatsache, das es wirklich so ist. Warum auf Grund des Balancing einen in der Realität unfahrbaren Lotus Esprit schneller machen als einen Lancia Delta Integrale aus den 80ern...???
Es passt schon. Alles was ich bisher gesehen habe war nach "Fluchereien" wenn es mal nicht klappte im zweiten Anlauf dann machbar. Ich konnte allerdings wirklich nicht die großen Ausreißer finden, die das ganze zu einem "schlechten" Spiel machen würden. Der aufgesetzte SIMS Modus neben den Rennen ist ein nettes Gimick, leidet unter der schlechten Grafik, gefällt aber durch den Ehrgeiz sich dann doch die Villa leisten zu können, auf die man eben noch schielte. Es ist ein Zusatz der nicht wirklich stört, doch ein wenig Spaß macht, aber eben auch nicht überbewertet werden sollte.
Die Wracksuche macht indes ein wenig Spaß und ist ebenso etwas das es im ersten Teil nicht gab.
Alles in Allem bietet TDU2 hier wirklich alles was man sich von TDU2 erhofft hat. Sicherlich hätte man es besser machen können. Nur das läßt sich aus Spielersicht später immer sagen. Fakt ist somit, das es mir zumindest bis jetzt Spaß macht.

Steuerung: 
Ja was hat der Vogel den erwartet...der von der PCG...meine ich.
NfS war schlichtweg, das schlimmste an Konzessionsentscheidungen zwischen "real" und "Arcade" was ich bislang erleben mußte. TDU2 macht es in einem Punkt besser...es macht mehr Spaß. Eingewöhnen muß man sich auch hier. Den Code für die "Fahrphysik" von allen ColinMcRae und DIRT Teilen, sollte Codemasters aber eben nicht ohne Grund gut verschlossen halten, denn die ist schier unerreichbar für andere Rennspiele...derzeit.
Es macht Spaß ohne großes Aufsehen in der Pampas umherzugurken und das sich ein Impreza dann noch auf der Straße "und" im Gelände wohlfühlt, während andere (wie der AudiTT) im Gelände schlichtweg den "schnellen" Dienst versagen...ist zumindest Zeugnis dafür das sich edengames schon so seine Gedanken gemacht hat...

Mein bisheriges Fazit:

81 % Gesamtwertung

Warum ???

Weil ich nach anfänglichen Brechreiz auf Grund der Grafik (nach dem ersten Start des Games) irgendwann gemerkt habe, das Teil kann richtig Spaß machen ohne das ich "AA Trepchen" zähle oder mir auffällt das Spiel XXX das vor drei Jahren schon besser gezeigt habe.
Weil ich den SIMS Modus als nette Spielerei ansehe, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Weil die Steuerung zwar nicht perfekt ist, mir aber sehr nahe kommt für das was ich mit TDU2 mache. Es ist keine TimeTrial Jagd um 100stel Sekunden im Netz, sondern ein kurzweiliger Spaß virtuell ein wenig zu cruisen...sagt man wohl heute dazu...
..da sind wir auch bei einen Punkt der von dem "Nase des schlechten Geschmacks" Schreiberlings der PCG, bemängelt wurde.
Das man viele "km" erst erfahren muß. Denn dort wo man noch nie gewesen ist, funktioniert eben auch nicht die "Schnellreisefunktion" (geiles Wort)...
...Halooooooo !!! Das ist ein Bestandteil des Spieles, den man nicht außer Acht lassen sollte, weil man nämlich Punkte dafür bekommt...Wer dafür keine Zeit und Lust hat...hier NfS wartet im Regal...

Fakt ist TDU2 ist kein perfektes "Racing MMORP". Kann es auch ganrnicht sein, sonst wäre es wohl eher 32GB groß und das wohl erste Game, das dies auch tatsächlich in allen Bereichen schafft. Es ist ein "Autorennspiel" mit einer Menge an Zubehör, was mit der Zeit Spaß macht...
...leider hatte die wohl der nette Herr "Tester bei der PCG" nicht.
Bleibt also zu hoffen, das der nicht auch noch mangels Talent zur Schwester, PCGH abkommandiert wird...bloß nicht...die Jungs hier machen Ihre Arbeit im Vergleich dazu viel besser.

Andere Meinung PN an mich oder hier rein...Danke.


----------



## Enisra (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Naja
Schön wenn das Spiel einigen Gefällt,
viele haben auch Spaß mit einem Müllabfuhrsimulator  . . .
aber warum wird nur auf diesem Artikel rumgehackt? Ich mein, wenn die anderen Wertungen jetzt so ganz anders wär könnte man das ja noch verstehen, aber so?

Daher muss ich mal einen Aufruf starten:

Ihr meint ihr könnt das besser? Bitte, dann macht mal, PCGames respektive Computec, Gamestar, CBS oder selbst GameOne suchen immer Praktikanten, schreibt doch mal einen Artikel über TDU2, vielleicht sogar einen über den Multiplayerpart oder einen über das Gesamte Spiel und bewerbt euch für ein Praktikum


----------



## PCG_Vader (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

@arclight:
Reiß dich mal ein bisschen zusammen -.-
Ich spiele die Testversion seit knapp zwei Wochen und habe davor mit einer praktisch finalen Preview bereits einige dutzend Stunden verbracht - schön das du bei deinen A6-Rennen von Vorsprung sprichst, ich grüß dann mal frech aus meinem Pagani auf dem Weg zu den A1 und 2 Turnieren 

Und ein bisserl lächerlich find ichs schon, meinen Contrapunkt "Mieses Balancing" zu bemängeln und im selben Atemzug den übermächtigen Impreza zu preisen - thänks for proving my point, und so 

Was außerdem einige hier anbringen, ich würde mich auf das Cruisen nicht einlassen. Kann ich so nicht bestätigen - im Gegenteil, ich hab bei GTA, Mafia, Burnout und Co wahrscheinlich mehr Zeit mit Cruisen als mit dem eigentlichen Spiel verbracht und bin auch sonst für "Carp0rn" hochgradig anfällig. Bei der öden, leblosen DU 2-Spielwelt vergeht mir aber halt bald die Lust.

Auch beim Fahrmodell haben eine Vielzahl an Konkurrenten einfach bessere Arbeit abgeliefert. Mir ist egal, ob Sim, Arcade oder ein Mix daraus - es muss sich gut anfühlen und Spaß machen. Das liefert die TDU 2-Fahrphysik keinesfalls, was mehrere Tester und Spieler (auch solche mit höheren Endwertungen) bestätigen.

Abgesehen davon könnt ihr mir glauben, dass ich mich mit so ner Watschen-Wertung nicht ganz blauäugig raustraue, sondern vorher mehrmals länger mit Kollegen und anderen Spielern gesprochen habe, die meine Eindrücke bestätigten. Klar, der eine gibt am Ende 3 Punkte mehr, der andere vielleicht 2 weniger - aber ein signifikant positiveres Bild hat hier in der Redaktion bisher niemand  geäußert und auch außerhalb des Computec-Verlags teilen zahlreiche Medien im In- und Ausland meine Einschätzung. 
Wenn ihr mit dem Spiel Spaß habt, gönne ich euch das wirklich von ganzem Herzen - aber leitet davon doch bitte keine Unfähigkeit oder Verblendetheit meinerseits ab. Diese Wertung ist weder ein Schnellschuss, noch ein Resultat schlechter Testarbeit bei PC Games - sondern ein vollkommen legitimes Urteil!


----------



## Shibari (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

"Die Grafik ist meiner Ansicht nach...grausig. Wir haben nahezu alle Fahrzeuge schon in besseren Ausgaben gesehen. Allerdings ist TDU2 auch nicht mit diesen Anliegen an die Spieler herangetreten"

In Puncto Fahrzeugoptik und Innenansicht muss ich Dir da leider wiedersprechen. Das die Test Drive Reihe nie auf Realismus ausgelegt war bestreitet auch niemand. Damals gab es Papyrus Titel wie Nas- und Indycarracing was die Simulationsfans mehr als zu frieden stellte und bis heute keinen Nachfolger fand. Heute gibt es keinen Titel mehr mit diesem Tiefgang. Test Drive war auf den C64 ein schweres Arcade Rennspiel welches mit als erstes den Wagen und die Fahrerpespektive in den Vordergrund setzte, inclusive des damals sowas wie realistischen Schadensmodells. Heute legt TD immernoch Wert auf die Optik der Wagen und der Innernansicht, was grundsätzlich zu begrüßen ist. Auch das sich Test Drive vom Start Ziel Racer zum Open World MMOG entwickelt hat ist keineswegs negativ anuzulasten. Ich finde es super welchen Weg die Serie inzwischen genommen hat, ohne dabei ihre Wurzeln zu verlieren. Das gleiche würde ich mir für viele andere PC Games wünschen. Nichtsdestotrotz hat dieser Teil im Vergleich zum ersten zu seiner Zeit eher abgebaut,..... an Feeling........ am !Genuß!, einfach nur einen was weis ich PS potenten Schlitten durch die optisch aufreizende Landschaft (damals in Teil 1) zu bewegen. 

Freude am fahren war mal der Werbeslogan eines Automobilherstellers, welcher lange für die TD Reihe stand. Teil zwei vermittelt diese Freude eben nicht  und reiht sich damit für in die vielen namenlosen TD Ableger ein die zwischen den wirklich großen Teilen, Meilensteinen der Spielgeschichte, der Serie erschienen sind.


----------



## kassell (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Macht euch nur fertig!Ich für meinen Teil hab mir erstmal `n paar anständige Pumps zugelegt.Gut N8!


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Erst mal: Ich hab das Spiel nicht gespielt und kann daher keine persönliche Meinung dazu sagen, aber mich verwundert so eine Wertung nicht. Ich hab in den letzten Monaten die Vorschauberichte diverser Spielemagazine zu diesem Spiel gelesen und die waren fast alle sehr verhalten. Da gab es eigentlich keinen Redakteur, der von dem Spiel wirklich begeistert war. Und wenn in Vorschauberichten, wo oft ordentlich gehyped wird, schon geschrieben wird, dass das Spiel nicht so doll wird, dann wird die Wertung hier wohl in Ordnung gehen.
Wobei ja auch im Podcast gesagt wurde, dass die sich auf den Einzelspielerpart bezieht und dann sicher noch eine MP-Wertung kommen wird.


----------



## thoner79 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

nachdem ich den Test hier gelesen hab und mir auch den Test von TDU2 im Podcast angehört habe, muss ich mal sagen, das beim nächsten Mal doch bitte wieder Herr Stange oder irgendein anderer Redakteur ohne EA-Brille sich die Rennspiele vornehmen soll.  Ich mein, wenn ich im Test schon lese " Diese würde sich wiederum hervorragend für verzweigte Hetzjagden à la Burnout Paradise eignen......." oder "....kann es in keinster Weise mit der Konkurrenz Marke NfS: Shift oder Dirt 2 mithalten....." und in seiner Rede im Podcast jedes 2. Wort "Burnout", "shift", "dirt" oder "Hot Pursuit" ist, dann erkennt sogar ein Blinder mitm Krückstock, dass hier ein EA bzw. Burnout-Fanboy getestet hat und enttäuscht ist, weil das Spiel nicht seinem persönlichem Geschmack entspricht. Dieses Vergleichen mit 10 anderen Titeln und der Vorwurf es spiele sich nicht wie diese finde ich einfach nur noch lächerlich. 
Und dann noch die Aussage, dass TDU 2 vor 3,4 Jahren Bombe gewesen wäre, aber heute alles veraltet und schlecht wäre, halte ich ebenfalls für absolut Fehl am Platz. Selbst wenn es so wäre, dann hätte ich persönlich und wahrscheinlich viele andere absolut kein Problem damit, denn für mich ist Teil 1 auch heute immer noch "Bombe".
Und auf welche Kollegen ausserhalb des Computec Verlages der "Tester" anspricht die seine Eindrücke bestätigen,  würde mich auch mal interessieren. Wahrscheinlich Herr Matschijewsky von der Gamestar....lol, der genau der gleiche Burnout Fanboy ist wie der Tester hier nur 15 Jahre älter. Oder irgendein "Kollege" von 4players" wo jeder Test nur so vor Subjektivität strotzt und bei "Nichtgefallen" sogar  die Verpackung, das Handbuch oder das Installationsmenü kritisiert werden.
Also für mich ist die Kritik in dieser Härte einfach nicht nachvollziehbar, das Spiel macht genauso viel Spaß wie Teil 1, da ändert auch so ein "EA Burnout-Shift" Fanboy Test nichts daran.
Fast alles im Leben ist Geschmackssache, denk mal darüber nach PCG_Vader. Sogar deine Kollegen im Podcast (Herr Weber und Herr Horn) haben dich ja schon dezent darauf hingewiesen.....


----------



## Galford (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



thoner79 schrieb:


> Und auf welche Kollegen ausserhalb des Computec Verlages der "Tester" anspricht die seine Eindrücke bestätigen, würde mich auch mal interessieren. Wahrscheinlich Herr Matschijewsky von der Gamestar....lol, der genau der gleiche Burnout Fanboy ist wie der Tester hier nur 15 Jahre älter. Oder irgendein "Kollege" von 4players" wo jeder Test nur so vor Subjektivität strotzt und bei "Nichtgefallen" sogar die Verpackung, das Handbuch oder das Installationsmenü kritisiert werden.



Hier ein Test aus Österreich: Singleplayer-Wertung 62%.
http://www.gamers.at/articles/test_drive_unlimited_2-930/4/ 


Oder beklag dich beim Herrn von Eurogamer.net (7.0)
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-02-08-test-drive-unlimited-2-review 

Oder schreib alle an, die nicht besser als 7.0 werten (siehe Metacritics)
http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/test-drive-unlimited-2 
http://www.metacritic.com/game/xbox-360/test-drive-unlimited-2 


Frag dich warum Gametrailers und IGN noch nicht testen konnten / wollten:
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/launch-report-test-drive/710509 
http://uk.ps3.ign.com/articles/114/1149324p1.html (PS3/XBox360)


Alles EA-Burnout Shift-Verschwörer! 
Schreib sie alle an, dieses Dreckspack!
Da läuft eine riesige Verschwöhrung! 
Und Codemaster und Activision sind auch beteiligt, wurden doch deren Spiel auch sehr gut bewertet!
Diese Fanboys sind alle gekauft: von EA, Codemasters, Activision - nur Atari Namco hat halt kein Geld.

Und bedankt dich bei Gameinformer (8.5) für das Review (Xbox360/PS3) von *1.* Februar!


Um es klar zu machen: ich habe nichts gegen TDU2, ABER es gibt eben Wertungen im Bereich um 70 - entweder ihr lebt damit oder nicht. Aber man braucht nicht jeden Redakteur wie eine Sau durch das Dorf treiben - irgendwann reicht es auch.


----------



## PCG_Vader (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



thoner79 schrieb:


> nachdem ich den Test hier gelesen hab und mir auch den Test von TDU2 im Podcast angehört habe, muss ich mal sagen, das beim nächsten Mal doch bitte wieder Herr Stange oder irgendein anderer Redakteur ohne EA-Brille sich die Rennspiele vornehmen soll.  Ich mein, wenn ich im Test schon lese " Diese würde sich wiederum hervorragend für verzweigte Hetzjagden à la Burnout Paradise eignen......." oder "....kann es in keinster Weise mit der Konkurrenz Marke NfS: Shift oder Dirt 2 mithalten....." und in seiner Rede im Podcast jedes 2. Wort "Burnout", "shift", "dirt" oder "Hot Pursuit" ist, dann erkennt sogar ein Blinder mitm Krückstock, dass hier ein EA bzw. Burnout-Fanboy getestet hat und enttäuscht ist, weil das Spiel nicht seinem persönlichem Geschmack entspricht.


Das liegt schlicht und ergreifend daran, dass dies die aktuellen Referenzen sind.
F1 2010, Blur, Split/Second und Sonic Allstar Racing unterscheiden sich in der Mechanik doch ein bischen zu sehr, um Vergleiche ziehen zu können, während Forza, Project Gotham Racing und Gran Turismo als reine Konsolentitel in einem PC-Test eher weniger zu suchen haben.

Falls dir spontan noch 10 tolle Rennspiele der letzten 2-3 Jahre einfallen, nur her damit. Aber die Codemasters und EA-Titel liegen eben nahe, da sie größtenteils ebenfalls eine Mischung aus Arcade und Simulation fahren und im Falle von Burnout eine offene Spielwelt haben.

Und um das "Ihr seid doch gekauft"-Argument mal endgültig vom Tisch zu bringen: Schaut euch mal die aktuelle Ausgabe der PCG an. Welche Werbung nimmt hier den teuersten Platz, nämlich die Heftrückseite ein? Richtig, TDU 2. Wenn es hierbei also um Geld und Einfluss ginge, hätte TDU 2 eine 85 bekommen. Zum Glück tut es das nicht, da Menschen Monat für Monat unser Heft kaufen und wir es uns als größtes deutsches PC-Magazin deshalb leisten können, unabhängig und kritisch zu sein.


----------



## T8uNd3r5toRm (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

der test ist einfach nur schlecht. 

die steuerung ist nämlich ziemlich gut, falls man mit nem GAMEPAD oder LENKRAD fährt, tastaturen kann man vergessen, zu recht meiner meinung nach, ist schließlich nen rennspiel.

story ist vielleicht nicht die allerklügste, aber ich hatte viel schlimmeres erwartet nach den berichten hier. was ich gut finde, dass man alles gut erklärt bekommt, bzw direkt versteht. menüführung ist auch recht simpel, wie ich finde.

schadensmodell gibts keines, stört mich jetzt aber nicht allzusehr.

grafisch ist es nicht der hit, aber es sieht auch nicht so schlecht aus, dass ich augenkrebs kriegen würde.

insgesamt hätte das spiel ne bessere wertung verdient gehabt. shift war genial, aber tdu2 ist auch nen gutes rennspiel.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



T8uNd3r5toRm schrieb:


> die steuerung ist nämlich ziemlich gut, falls man mit nem GAMEPAD oder LENKRAD fährt, tastaturen kann man vergessen, zu recht meiner meinung nach, ist schließlich nen rennspiel.


Naja, das ist auch Ansichtssache. Wenn man es genau nimmt, dann sind Maus und Tastatur die Standardeingabegeräte eines PCs und wenn ein Spiel damit nicht anständig funktioniert, dann _kann_ ein Redakteur sowas auch abwerten.


----------



## FlyingDutch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



PCG_Vader schrieb:


> Und schämen sollten sich in meinen Augen eher diverse Magazine und Websites, die in ihren Tests vom großartigen Mehrspielermodus schwärmen - den sie gar nicht vernünftig testen konnten, da die PC-Server vor Release nicht liefen.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Dass die PC-Server vor Release nicht liefen ist faktisch falsch. Release ist nach meinen Informationen der 11.2. gewesen. Die Server waren aber schon am 8.2. online (Vielleicht sogar früher, aber das war der Tag an dem ich drauf konnte). Gerade in Hinblick auf den Schnellschuss gegen andere Magazine und Webseiten empfehle ich, solche Dinge doch mal besser zu recherchieren. 


Spieletests sind natürlich immer subjektive Eindrücke, doch kommt das aus meiner Sicht in diesem Test besonders zum Tragen . Der Tester hat einfach nichts mit dem Spielkonzept anfangen können und damit einen sehr einseitigen Testeindruck abgeliefert. 

Der erste Teil hat eine große Fangemeinde und viele der im obigen Test benannten Kritikpunkte sind der Grund dafür, beispielsweise die langen Anfahrten beim Erkunden der Welt. TDU war schon immer ein Spiel welches Erkunden, Cruisen und den Sandbox-Faktor in den Vordergrund gestellt hat. Dass man damit nichts anfangen kann ist ja okay, aber eigene Vorzüge dann noch so in die Wertung einfliessen zu lassen finde ich nicht sonderlich professionell.

Diejenigen die TDU 1 mochten werden in TDU2 viele Verbesserungen finden. Viele der damaligen Kritikpunkte wurden behoben. Der Anfang ist aufgrund der Zwischensequenzen ein wenig holprig, aber sobald man den hinter sich gebracht hat, findet man sich in der gewohnten Open World Umgebung zurecht. Das Fahrgefühl hat sich seit dem ersten Teil massiv verbessert, was zum größten Teil daran liegt, dass die Fahrzeuge nun deutlich besser auf der Strasse liegen und nicht bei kleinen Huggeln ständig abheben . Die Grafik hat sich kaum entwickelt, sieht aber immer noch gut aus. Die neuen Effekte wie Regen werten das Gesamtbild optisch dennoch sehr auf. 

Mir ist die PCG Wertung des ersten Teil nun nicht bekannt, aber die müsste weit unter der vom zweiten Teil liegen, ansonsten ist die 68er Wertung nur schwer nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Vlogan (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

also zur steuerung am PC ! seit sovielen Jahren ! steht hinten auf der Verpackung von Renn-Spielen Gamepad oder Lenkrad empfohlen.....

Also kommt bitte nicht mit er kann die tastatur mit einbeziehen......und ich bezweifle das er den test mit der tastatur gemacht hat..... da sollte schon mindestens der Xbox 360 controller zur Hand kommen .


----------



## Vlogan (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Und das ziel ist doch eig. gewesen ein Open World MMO zu schaffen und im vergleich mit der Welt von WoW , GW und viele andere ist die Welt BOMBE und ausserdem muss man bei WoW auch lange hin und her laufen also bitte ein - Kritik Punkt das man lange fahren muss ist es keines wegs......wusste garnicht das man im echten Leben sich auch einfach mal zum supermarkt 10km weiter teleportieren kann.......


----------



## Nasghat (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



Vlogan schrieb:


> also zur steuerung am PC ! seit sovielen Jahren ! steht hinten auf der Verpackung von Renn-Spielen Gamepad oder Lenkrad empfohlen.....
> 
> Also kommt bitte nicht mit er kann die tastatur mit einbeziehen......und ich bezweifle das er den test mit der tastatur gemacht hat..... da sollte schon mindestens der Xbox 360 controller zur Hand kommen .


   Da kriege ich nen Krampf, wenn ich sowas lese! Wenn du das ernst meinst, dann sollte man die Wertung gleich nochmal runtersetzen, da Hardware vorausgesetzt wird, die nicht jeder hat! Ich habe bis jetzt jedes Rennspiel mit der Tastatur spielen können. Und wenn das nicht gut funktioniert, wie hier, dann ist es für mich ein schlechtes Spiel! Und wenn man mal schaut, dass sogar der Flugsimulator FlightGear es schafft eine Tastatur und Maus Steuerung hinzubekommen die funktioniert, was schon verdammt schwer ist, dann sollte sich der Entwickler hier allemal schämen!


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



FlyingDutch schrieb:


> Mir ist die PCG Wertung des ersten Teil nun nicht bekannt, aber die müsste weit unter der vom zweiten Teil liegen, ansonsten ist die 68er Wertung nur schwer nachvollziehbar.


Die Wertungen muss man natürlich im Zusammenhang mit dem Datum des Tests sehen -- Test Drive Unlimited 1 ist m. W. vor vier Jahren erschienen. Das Genre hat sich weiterentwickelt, insofern kann ein ansonsten gleich gutes Spiel natürlich auch unter der damaligen Wertung des Vorgängers liegen. Alles schon vorgekommen.

Mich hat die Wertung offen gestanden auch überrascht (zumal TDU eines der wenigen Rennspiele ist, die ich wirklich lange lange lange Zeit gespielt habe). Aufgrund der Vorab-Eindrücke und der "Redaktionsküchengespräche" hat sich aber schon abgezeichnet, wo der Hase im Pfeffer liegt.

Mal sehen, was die Multiplayer-Wertung (die ja noch aussteht) ergibt.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Vlogan (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

@ Nasghat dann tut mir das sehr leid für dich das du immer mit Tastatur spielst , das ist dein persönliches Problem denn...Tasten haben nicht die empfindlichkeit wie ein Stick von nem Gamepad.....erstrecht wenn du mit den Force Feedback Wheel spielst wo du richtig die Traktion und alles spührst....

Und ich spreche hier für alle Rennspiele ! wenn man allein schon NEED FOR SPEED SHIFT oder F1 2010  ohne hilfen spielt....ist es UNMÖGLICH mit der Tastatur gut zu fahren weil du einfach die Traktion mit der Tastatur nicht kontrollieren kannst...also erzähl hier bitte kein Bullshit!

 GENAU SO WIE WENN AUF DER VERPACKUNG STEHT 256 MB GRAFIKKARTE EMPFOHLEN DANN KANNSTE JA WOHL SCHLECHT MIT EINER 64 MB SPIELEN NICHT ANDERS IST ES WENN GAMEPAD EMPFOHLEN DA  STEHT ....... also bitte !

dafür braucht sich kein entwickler schämen.

BTW! spielt mein Onkel Flugsimulatoren auch nur mit seinem 89 euro Joystick mit allem drum und dran..... und sagt tastatur ist Dreck sowas kannste bei Rollenspielen oder Ego Shooter benutzen....

Genauso wie FIFA dann spiel mal fussball aufm pc mit der Tastatur mal sehen wie du gegen Gamepad abschneidest.....

Ein Gamepad für den PC ist schon LANGE standart für Sportspiele...

Also hör lieber auf zu Lesen bevor du noch an deinen Krämpfen Stirbst........


----------



## dirtysim (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

PC GAMES=Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie!!!


----------



## Demanufacture (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Lol, derjenige der TDU2 getestet hat (bzw anscheinend nicht) hat wohl extreme Vorstellungen fern der "Spielerealität". Zudem auch ds Pronzip von TDU nicht verstanden. Bei mir läuft es ohne Probleme und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Spiel.


----------



## Lion2k7 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Also mit Lenkrad macht das Spiel schon spaß. Gibt halt son paar Sachen die stören, aber es kommen ja Patches.


----------



## pep (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Ich bin voll und ganz Deiner Meinung - das Game macht Spass, und das ist wichtig.......


----------



## thearclight (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

@ PCG_Vader  

Ich muß schon einmal garnichts und auch Beruhigungspillen bringen mich da nicht weiter.
Also dann grüße ich Dich einmal von 91% (Multiplayer läuft noch) durchgespielt, meine Angaben in meinen "Ansichten" bezogen sich darauf das ich den von mir beschriebenen Eindruck Deines "Tests" hatte. Sprich: Es geht nicht darum wie weit meine Spieleerfahrung geht. Spoilern will ja auch keiner. Balancingprobleme gibt es Einige, aber keine Ungereimtheiten davon sind unfair und auch durchaus machbar. "Hot Pursuit" ist hier weit aus "unfairer", als Beispiel.
Der Test wirkt voreilig, nachwievor. Es interessiert mich überhaupt nicht mit wievielen Kollegen und "angeblichen" Spielern Du gesprochen haben möchtest. Weil nicht nur in diesem Forum zu erkennen ist das selbst die subjektive Meinung anderer nicht zu dieser Wertung führen kann. Die im "60"er Bereich einen Verriß gleicht. Der Verweis darauf das ein großer Teil des Spiels und des Reizes im Multiplayer liegt, ist fair...in der Bewertung findet man aber das nicht wirklich wieder. 
Und darum geht es im Grunde. Der gesamte Test wirkt wie dahin geschmierte Foreneinträge, nicht aber wie ein Artikel. 
Ich habe auch keine Lust andere Tests als Referenz heranzuziehen oder die Meinung zu vertreten, das andere Spiele bereits ungerechtfertigt besser bewertet wurden.
Warum zum Teufel sind Internetportale viel zurückhaltender, was die Tests angeht, als das Webportal einen Printmagazins ? Nicht einmal die Papierkonkurenz "im eigentlichen Sinne des Erfinders" hat sich zu einen Test hinreißen lasse
Sorry, bezahlt könnt Ihr auch nicht sein, diesen Einfluß habt auf die Szene, bei schlechteren Tests, auch nicht mehr...die Zeiten sind nun mal vorbei.

Ich bemängele ganz einfach den journalistischen Hintergrund und der ist nun einmal übereilt und mit zuviel Subjektivität belastet, als das ich diesen Test gerne gelesen hätte.
Spiele sind generell in den letzten Jahren nicht mehr "untereinander" vergleichbar. Dragons Origins sieht auch grausig aus, überzeugt aber "im" Spiel. TDU2 bietet hier ähnliches. Es ist bei weiten nicht einmal mein Lieblingsspiel, das ich mich in der "Ehre" gekränkt fühlen würde.
Es geht einfach um die Art und Weise, eine Wertung auszugeben, die im Schnit mit Spielen wie "Cobra 11" & "Co." konkurieren. Und das hat nichteinmal TDU2 verdient.

Es bleibt nur zu hoffen, das die Printversion des Tests dann noch einmal "überarbeitet" wird. Mein Abo habe ich ja schon gekündigt. Bereits Ende November 2010 kam die letzte Ausgabe ins Haus. Gründe dafür, findest Du in meiner "Kritik" und den Anderen Forumsmitgliedern. Weil es wird immer "schlimmer". Auch wenn am Ende nur noch ein "Printverlag" oder "Gruppe" vorhanden sein dürfte. Die Qualität bei Tests, Previews, Betatests ist dermaßen in den Keller gegangen, das ich mich da lieber in erster Linie seblst informiere.


----------



## think1 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

liebe pcgames redaktion werft bitte den christoph peter raus und macht den test nochmal.
ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht dass ihr so einen irreführenden test überhaupt veröffentlicht.


----------



## Vlogan (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

HAHA ich finde allein schon die Argumentation von "thearclight" interessanter als den Test hier ^^  

aslo PC games ^^ da isn beispiel für einen neuen Redakteur !^^


----------



## MBcool (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Danke für deine ehrliche Erfahrung des Spiels. Durch das rumgemurkse von einigen hier bin ich echt verunsichert ob ich dem Spieleredakteur hier noch glauben kann oder nicht. Doch so wie du das Wichtigste auf den Punkt gebracht hast verstehe ich wenigstens das dass Spiel natürlich einige Kritikpunkte aufweist aber dennoch spielbar ist. Mit der 68er Wertung verbinde ich nämlich eher sowas unspielbares wie Cobra11 oder schlecht gemachte Kinofilm- Spiele!


----------



## DarkWanderer2 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Also mal ganz im Ernst, wie dieses tolle Spiel in den Tests zerrissen wird, ist mir ein echtes Rätsel.

Ich spiele es seit gestern und habe sehr viel Spaß damit! Grafik auf max. gedreht, x-Box 360 Controller angeschlossen, der im ünrigen sofort und ohne Probleme erkannt wurde und losgelegt.

Kein ruckeln, keine Lags, nichts, alles absolut flüssig, egal ob Tag oder Nacht, ob Regen oder Sonne, das Spiel rennt tadellos bei mir. Die Steuerung per Controller ist auch einwandfrei und das Fahrgefühl wie schon im ersten Teil macht einfach Laune!

Das Spiel hat diesen tollen "Nur noch diese Straße aufdecken" und "fix noch ein Rennen" Effekt, der einen Stundenlang fesselt.

Also wer überlegt ob er sich TDU2 zulegen soll, der soll es sich wenn möglich vielleicht bei einem bekannten mal anschauen, denn der Kauf lohnt meiner Meinung nach zu 100%!

Zwar muss an einigen Sounds noch nachgebessert werden und es gibt wohl hier und da sicher noch Fehlerchen, aber alles nix das einen stört oder das mir irgendwie negativ aufgefallen wäre.

TDU2 ist ein tolles Spiel, egal was die Tests sagen, das ist meine Meinung


----------



## HYP82 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Hallo,
Ich bin auch sehr verwundert, aber nicht überrascht, welche Wertung TDU2 bekommen hat. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen hier möchte ich aber nicht den Tester oder die Zeitschrift dafür verantwortlich machen, sondern einfach die Subjektive Empfindung der Spieler im allgemeinen.
Ein TDU2 ist kein Shift, rFactor, F2010 oder ähnliche Rennsimulationen, sondern ein Simaltionsähnlicher OpenWorld-Titel, der eine gewisse Community-Wirkung ingame verkörpern will.

Ein Rennspieler wird diesem Spieletitel eine noch schlechtere Wertung als 68% geben. Aber jemand, der auch abseits der Straße einfach nur in den Sonnenuntergang tuckern will, wärend der V12 leise (leider zu leise) im Leerlauf vor sich hintuckert, der liebt dieses Spiel. Ich persönlich bin begeistert und habe nur 15min gebraucht mein G25 in eine Optimale Fahreinstellung zu bringen. Das Problem, dass die Kupplung nicht schleift war zwar schon im ersten Teil ein Manko, aber dennoch fühle ich mich auf Ibiza richtig wohl.

Die Grafikengine mag veraltet sein, aber ich finde das Spiel hübsch. Die Überblendungen, die Spiegelungen und die Wettereffekte können mich zumindest überzeugen. Die Umsetzung der Wagenlizenzen ist zudem wirklich gut gelungen. Mögen die im Verkehr auftauchenden Fahrzeuge auch zu detailarm und wenig differenziert daherfahren, so hat man doch nur Augen für die kleinen Knöpfe neben dem Navi und möchte am liebsten an den Bildschirm fassen, um die Klima einzuschalten!
Die Fahrzeuge haben Ihren eigenen Sound, liegen individuell auf der Straße und sind auch gut zu steuern, wenn man sich denn mal 5 Minuten nimmt und die Steuerung einstellt. An Shift1 saß ich damals 3 Tage für die Steuerung... Die Fahrhilfen mögen anfangs im Spiel nicht viel Unterschied machen, aber wer sich Anfangs für den Amerikanischen Spritfresser entscheidet weiß spätestens nach 3 Stunden die Fahrhilfen zu schätzen, sofern man ein Anfänger ist.

Die Spielmodi sind natürlich so gut wie alle aus dem Vorgänger mitgenommen worden und leider wurde wenig neues eingebracht. Man fragt sich tatsächlich, wieso man so schnell an viel Geld kommt, wenn die Anhaltermissionen so viel Kohle bringen  

Naja, ich spiele nur im Multiplayer und hatte bisher 2 lags und bis auf das gestrige Serverupdate keine Internetprobleme. Also bisher laufen meiner Meinung nach die Server stabil.

Zu den Mankos zählen zum einen die zu leisen Motorengeräusche; dann leider wie im alten Teil die einfach verschwindenden Verkehrsteilnehmer; die schlechte Synchro und magere Sprecherauswahl (5-7 Sprecher mit veränderten Stimmlagen), ein paar kleinigkeiten, die aber den Spielspass nicht drücken, wie die nicht schleifende Kupplung, wenn man mit Pedalen fährt. Störend sind leider die selben immer wieder kommenden Anrufe, wenn man eine Location eben mal nicht sofort besucht. Und auch die Cockpitansicht auf Offroadstrecken hat schwächen. Das Auto holpert über Stock und Stein in der Heckansicht aber in der Cockpitansicht ist alles ruhig und eben. Da fehlts dann leider doch etwas.

Alles in Allem für mich persönlich ein Spiel, dass meine Erwartungen erfüllt, aber nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger. Die 68er Wertung mag aus Sicht von Rennfahrern noch zu hoch sein aber wer TDU2 (außer die Programmierer) als adrenalinspritzende Rennsimulation versteht hat sich im Genre vertan 

Grüßle, Patrick


----------



## thearclight (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Ich bin nun einmal den gesamten Thread durchgegangen, habe mich auch noch mal bei der Konkurenz eingelesen und komme doch tatsächlich zu den Schluß...
...ich kann das Wort "Subjektiv" nicht mehr hören oder lesen.
Vielmehr geht es mir gewaltig auf meine männlichen Geschlechtsmerkmale.
Dieser Test führt doch tatsächlich insgesamt zu mehr VErwirrung als das er "deutlich", vielleicht sogar "ehrlich" aufzeigt, was dieses Spiel kann oder eben nicht kann. Ich möchte einfach einmal versuchen, meine Eindrücke in Form an Beispielen wiederzugeben. Wer sich hierbei wiederfindet kann dann gerne auch die benötigten Euros ausgeben...wer nicht der wartet auf eine "gepatchte Budgetversion" im Markt Nr.1 oder dem Markt bei dem Bill Kaulitz einkaufen geht...

TDU2 bietet eine Menge an Spielspaß,der mit der Zeit bei den Einen oder Anderen ein kleines Suchtpotenzial erreichen kann. Natürlich fällt dabei nicht jeder Grafikfehler auf, natürlich bin ich auch am dritten Anlauf eines Rennens gegen Radarfallen, der festen Überzeugung es auch mit meiner "Gurke" unter dem Ar... zu schaffen. Ohne das ich mich darüber aufrege das das Balancing nicht zu 100% ausgereift ist. Auch das die Füße der Damen in hochhackigen Schuhen in der Bodentextur verschwinden, dürfte nur Fußfetischisten auffallen und zum Ärgernis führen. 
Die grafische Qualität von TDU2 ist also bei weitem nicht perfekt. Alles in Allem und nach etwas Spielerfahrung ist sie aber kein Grund der den Spaß in irgendeiner Art und Weise trüben könnte den man beim Spielen hatte...
...und ja die Rückleuchten beim Lancia Delte HF Integrale waren tatsächlich so verschraubt...

- wer ein Grafikfeuerwerk erwartet und eingestimmt werden möchte auf Crysis2, wer bessere Grafik erwartet als in DIRT2 oder NfS...
...muß sich selbst die Frage stellen ob er darüber hinwegsehen kann. TDU2 sieht aber noch gut aus, ist hier eher nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch und kann hier grob mit dem Effekt eines Dragon Age Orgins mithalten. Was die Grafik betriftt.
Wenn nicht. Finger weg.


Spieltechnisch, neudeutsch Gameplay. Wer TDU1 kennt, fühlt sich sofort zuhause, spätestens auf Hawaii stellen sich an vielen Stellen Momente ein, die es in Computerspielen selten gibt..."Das kenne ich, da war ich schon einmal." Hier sogar im positiven Sinne. Ich war selbst überrascht, da Hawaii doch eigentlich nur eine "Zugabe" sein sollte...und dann ist mann auf einmal schon im Flieger nach Hawaii. Ich finde die Lösung persönlich gut...auch wie es weiter geht.
Die Rennen bestehen aus...Normalem Rennen, normalen Rundenrennen, Zeitrennen. Geschwindigkeitslimitrennen, Radarfallenrennen, 1:1 Duellen, Transportrennen...und das ist nur der Singleplayerteil...? Noch Fragen...mal ehrlich...was hätte da noch rein sollen ?
Im Multiplayer macht es auch Laune einfach mal mit der "Lichthupe" zu spielen...Spielerisch bleibt mit ein paar Änderungen vieles so, wie man es aus TDU1 kennt...aber das eben auch im positiven Sinn. Es wirkt keinesfalls wie ein reiner "Neuaufguss", den keiner braucht.

- wer keine Zeit hat und dem die Rennen in NfS schon zu lange dauern, jemanden der allgemein nicht die Zeit hat länger an einem Rennspiel zu sitzen...Finger weg.

Wer aber kein Problem damit hat Kilometer zu fressen, zwei Inseln komplett zu erkunden, Autowracks zu suchen, Fotomotive für einen Fotografen ausmachen, zum Shop X zu fahren ob man vielleicht doch noch nicht alles gesehen hat...der hat eine Menge Spaß.
Spielmodi und besagtes "Gameplay" gibt es also jede Menge und somit ist TDU2 mit Sicherheit in allen Belangen als sehr umfangreich zu bezeichnen. Langeweile wird da wirklich schwer auftreten können.
Das gilt für den Multiplayer noch mehr, als die hier genannten Singleplayer Möglichkeiten...

Ich hatte schon geschrieben, das TDU2 auch nicht mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel ist...was mir fehlt ist ein Bugfreies F1 2011 und ein DIRT3 ohne diesen AmiMüll mit mehr Rallye-Anteil...

Aber TDU2 macht Laune. Es kann fesseln, es kann dich nerven, es kann dich motivieren, es kann dich aufregen und im nächsten Moment wieder belohnen...
...das ist definitiv keine 60er Wertung...

Von daher bleibt mein Urteil bei 81%.

Das ist nicht zu hoch und gibt genügend Aufschluß darüber, das es auch Schwierigkeiten hat. Aber es ist keine "Gurke".
Wer konkrete Fragen hat, bevor er sein Geld auf die Ladentheke legt, kann gerne hier posten oder eine PN an mich schicken. Mir fehlen nur noch bei den Clubs ein paar Punkte dann hab ich´s gepackt...
...und ich werde es wahrscheinlich sogar gleich wieder noch einmal von vorne starten...kein schlechtes Omen.


----------



## korastheas (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Hallo,
ich bins nochmal, nachdem ich gestern ja schon meine positive Meinung über dieses Spiel abgegeben habe....und ich bin noch mal hier um dieses Urtei,l nachdem ich TDU 2 jetzt fast den ganzen Tag gespielt habe, nochmal zu bestätiegn und meinen Vorrednern absolut recht geben.
TDU 1 hat mich motioviert zu spielen wie es kein Rennspiel vorher gemacht hat. Das einzigste Spiel das dieses geschafft hat war damals MAD TV 1 (ich weiss anderes Genre) Und in TDU 2 gehts mit ganz genauso...ich bin zu Hause fühl mich wohl.  Ich bin so froh das Eden es geschafft hat kein reines Rennsportgame machen in dem man wie bekloppt die Events abarbeitet...sondern das es das gemütliche Cruiserspiel mit Rennanteil geblieben ist. Danke Eden danke Atari.
Lenkrad funktioniert, Winamp im Hintergrund und ich habe genau die Musik zu der ich Cruisen will (es lebe der Hardrock), Ins Casinio wenn ich will um mich abzulenken.  Ja TDU ist mein Spiel, ich hoffe auf ein ADDON (neue Events, evtl neue Insel,) DLC sowie Casino....und dann weiss ich es wird ne Menge Leute geben die ne Menge Spasss ne Lange Zeit haben werden......

Cu auf Ibiza Auf Hawaii

Korastheas  (in Game Creedox )


----------



## postlbub (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

also ich finde die wertung auch viel zu low. das spiel hat schwächen, aber das haben andere spiele auch. im allgemeinen werden spiele, die richtung mmo gehen immer viel kritischer betrachtet. ich finde man sollte schon eher nach spielspass bewerten und nicht stur nach einem konzept. dass ein spiel mit riesiger spielwelt nicht die feinsten texturen auf den bildschirm zaubern kann ist klar. es ist dennoch recht stimmig wie ich finde. ich war anfangs auch recht zwiespältig dem spiel gegenüber. wer sich das ultimative fahrerlebnis, den kampf gegen das auto wünscht ist hier sicher falsch und mit shift besser bedient. auf lange sicht kann das spiel aber auf jedenfall punkten. spielspasstechnisch liegt tdu2 sicher nicht hinter nfs hot pursuit. 

ein kleiner vergleich zu spielwertungen:

batman arkham asylum - nahezu überall 90%+ 
dc universe online - 70 bis 80% im schnitt

nein ich werde dc universe nach dem probemonat nicht verlängern. dennoch habe ich laut steam 106 stunden spielzeit drauf und echt irrsinnigen spass damit gehabt. die 45 euro waren jeden cent wert. batman arkham asylum mit seinen schlauchleveln hat 6 stunden drauf und war mir echt zu langweilig. nur zum vergleich, eigentlich sind bewertungen recht unfair. vielleicht sollte man sich was anderes überlegen und nicht nach einem sturen muster bewerten. zb im allgemeinen die ratings etwas niedriger setzen und mmos eine art plus verleihen für den umfang und dem miteinander. dann hätte tdu2 zumindest das rating eines hot pursuit erreicht. schliesslich ist es sicher einfacher ein paar schlauchlevel zu programmieren als ein funktionierendes strassensystem auf dem man auch mit anderen spielern konkurrieren kann. 

meine persönliche wertung 82%


----------



## Mentor501 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Ich weiß nicht, warum sich die Geschmäcker der Leute scheinbar so schlagartig verändert haben oder was sonst auch immer passiert ist, aber das Spiel ist grottig.

TDU 1 war seiner Zeit angemessen und i.O., TDU 2 hat zwar einiges neues zu bieten, aber nichts davon ist wirklich ausgereift, schon bei der Beta wurden die Befürchtungen laut es könnte böse enden, und für mich persönlich hat sich das bestätigt.

Ich behaupte auch mal ganz frech, dass in etwa die Hälfte der hier anwesenden die das Spiel verteidigen dieses selbst noch gar nicht gespielt haben.

TDU 2 macht vieles, aber nichts davon richtig gut, so dass es mich auch fesseln könnte, und zudem haben die Entwickler aus fast keinem Fehler des Vorgängers gelernt.

Schade drum.


----------



## loewe1 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Ich finde die Wertung nicht zu low, eher etwas geschmeichelt! TDU 1 hatte keinen Ton bei mir und ATARI oder Eden Games konnten mir nicht helfen. Dafür Creative mit Alchemy. Nun haben wir 2011 und Vista oder Win7 sind Stand der Dinge, aber TDU2 lässt wieder nichts aus den Boxen klingen, aber Alchemy hilft erneut! Ich habe keine keine Simulation erwartet, nur Spass am Fahren in schöner Umgebung mit tollen Autos. Die Autos sind toll, die Umgebung könnte toll sein, die Fahrphysik sollte toll sein, nur was ist das, das hat nichts mit Autofahren zu tun, nicht mal für kleine Mädchen. Da war TDU1, obwohl man ein intensives feintunig in den erweiterten Controlleroptionen vornehmen musste um vieles besser!
Fazit, man nehme eine veraltetet Engine, motze die mit Gimniks für die Konsolengenaration auf und hoffe das die alten Freaks, fleißig vorbestellen.


----------



## Toroges (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Bravo sehr guter Test ... 

das ist für mich schon jetzt der Müll 2011, nicht nur das, dass ganze grenzt schon an seelischer grausamkeit, die grafik ist gleich mal null anders wie im ersten teil, die rennen sind so grotten langweilig das man aufpassen muss nicht vor langeweile vom stuhl zu rutschen, dass handling der wagen ist einfach eine frechheit und ein witz, geschweige den das aussehen und das bei einer auflösung 1920*1080 und 8fach kattenglättung, dazu noch alles auf sehr hoch ... LOL ..., im cockpit flackern die texturen usw usw, ich kann nicht glauben das ich da ein spiel vor mir habe was neu sein soll.

Das ganze sieht aus als hätte das astragon verbrochen, den zu diesen spielen ala müllwagensimulator oder krankenwagensimulator usw usw kann sich TDU2 einreihen, dass teil ist schlecht, mies und einfach nur schrott, hoffentlich landet es bald auf den grabbeltisch für 4,99€ den mehr ist das nicht wert, und was dem ganzen die krohne aufsetzt ist das als zweiten teil zu schimpfen.

PFUI ATARI !!!


----------



## brezor (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



Lion2k7 schrieb:


> Also mit Lenkrad macht das Spiel schon spaß. Gibt halt son paar Sachen die stören, aber es kommen ja Patches.


Also bei mir ist die Steuerung mit Lenkrad der letzte Schrott, genauso schlimm wie bei NfS Hot Pursuit. Ich besitze ein Logitech G25, sicher eines des meistverkauften Lenkräder für den PC. Und in den Vorschau-Videos, Developer-Diaries etc. wollen uns die Entwickler erzählen, sie hätten extra eine komplett neue Physik-Engine entwickeln müssen, damit sich alles authentisch anfühlt. Das ist mal Verarschung mit Ansage, auf das bloß die ganzen Deppen (Kunden) vorbestellen. 
1. Es werden überhaupt keine analogen Eingaben unterstützt. D.h. man lenkt erst mal fast 90° ein und nichts passiert, dann hat man vollen Lenkreinschlag. Gleiches für die Pedale ...
2. Es gibt kein Forcefeedback. Was bitte soll das? Ohne jeglichen Widerstand "rührt" man quasi im luftleeren Raum rum.

Na gut was soll man auch erwarten. Schon der Beginn des Spiels ("bitte START drücken ...") ist ein erster Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl, dass es sich bei TDU2 für den PC um ein mit heißer Nadel gestrickten Konsolen-Port handelt. Es ist wirklich für die Qualität von Spielen abträglich, das heutzutage alles für die Konsolen ausgerichtet wird.


----------



## postlbub (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



brezor schrieb:


> Lion2k7 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also mit Lenkrad macht das Spiel schon spaß. Gibt halt son paar Sachen die stören, aber es kommen ja Patches.
> ...


  also ich habe ein g27 und sehrwohl forcefeedback. die settings im profiler sind standard (200°). ich musste lediglich das spiel der pedale anpassen, da diese sonst bei geringstem druck schon reagierten. ansonsten keine probs damit. was wirklich nerft bei den ganzen spielen ist, dass die kupplung meistens nicht richtig funzt als wäre es irgend ein controllerbutton  wenn man aufs gas steigt und die kupplung betätigt sollte man eigentlich nicht mehr beschleunigen ...


----------



## Hammelhans (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Eigentlich hatte ich vor mir das Spiel so schnell es geht zu kaufen, aber die vielen negativen Kommentare haben mich schon ziemlich negativ zu TDU 2 beeinflusst.

Trotz alle dem will ich das Spiel haben, da von vielen anderen Tests von TDU 2 der Tenor kommt, dass es zwar kein allzu gutes Spiel ist aber denjenigen gefallen wird, denen schon TDU 1 sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat. Genau das trifft auf mich zu.

Allerdings finde ich 45€ für das Spiel viel zu viel auch wenn sie vier Jahre daran gearbeitet haben. Deshalb hab ich mir überlegt das Spiel zusammen mit `nem Kumpel zu kaufen.

Und jetzt kommt meine eigentliche Frage: kann man das Spiel auf dem PC ohne CD im Laufwerk starten?


----------



## rafaeolo (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

jo kann man, zumindest im onlinemodus.
wie es mitm offline acc is weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Hammelhans (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



rafaeolo schrieb:


> jo kann man, zumindest im onlinemodus.
> wie es mitm offline acc is weiss ich nicht.



OK, danke.

Dann werde ich es mit einem Kumpel zusammen kaufen. Das ist glaube ich ein fairer Kompromiss, so bekomme ich einerseits das Spiel, und andererseits verkauft Eden ein Spiel weniger (dafür, dass sie sich anscheinend nicht ganz so viel Mühe gemacht haben  ).


----------



## BlackP88 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Find diesen Test auch mal zu subjektiv. Das ein Test IMMER subjektiv ist, liegt in der Sache der Natur. Aber aus diesem Test lässt sich erlesen das der Tester schon mit dem ersten Teil überhaupt nicht warm geworden sein kann, das er scheinbar kein Gespür für die Faszination hat, die TDU dann eben doch bei vielen Leuten auslöst. Wenn man ne medaille betrachtet, dann doch bitte beide seiten. Das TDU hier nun nur 68% bekommen hat sei mal dahingestellt.

Ich also Liebhaber des ersten Teils, kann aus den Kommentaren jeden Falls erlesen das ich mit diesem Spiel trotzdem wieder sehr viel Spaß haben werde und viel Zeit verbringen kann. Und eben das, konnte der Test eben nicht, weil er wie gesagt nur eine Seite beleuchtet, die des stumpfen NFS Piloten.


----------



## Lurelein (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Kein Wunder nach der grottenschlechten Beta wusste schon jeder das es absoluter crap ist. TDU 1 war ja schon nicht ausgereift, aber das hier ist echt Software Müll.


----------



## iwanafugalot (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

es steht doch ganz klar dran das TDU UNS nicht überzeugen konnte, oder?????es wird bestimmt nicht von einem tester abgesegnet....aber wenn du als fan gern müll kaufst...greif zu,ach was kauf dir gleich 2 oder 3 davon, denn als fan musst du solchen müll eh allein untetstützen.. Black Pussy??


----------



## Enisra (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



iwanafugalot schrieb:


> es steht doch ganz klar dran das TDU UNS nicht überzeugen konnte, oder?????es wird bestimmt nicht von einem tester abgesegnet....aber wenn du als fan gern müll kaufst...greif zu,ach was kauf dir gleich 2 oder 3 davon, denn als fan musst du solchen müll eh allein untetstützen.. Black Pussy??


ja
so die ganzen anderen Tester von anderen Magazinen und Seiten konnte es ja auch nicht überzeugen von daher muss der Test ja richtig sein


----------



## NeoZe (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Ich verstehe halt nicht, warum man ein Monkey Island 1 & 2 neu auflegen kann (bessere Grafik) ne 90ger Wertung dafür hingelegt wird und man bei TDU 2 dann Innovation bemängelt. TDU sei damals toll gewesen aber heute müsse ein Game in diesem Genre mehr bieten.... Wo bietet ein Monkey Island heute mehr als damals? Warum werden Spiele abgewertet, weil sie ein gewisses Alter erreicht haben? Verstehe das Alles nicht so recht.


----------



## Enisra (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



NeoZe schrieb:


> Ich verstehe halt nicht, warum man ein Monkey Island 1 & 2 neu auflegen kann (bessere Grafik) ne 90ger Wertung dafür hingelegt wird und man bei TDU 2 dann Innovation bemängelt. TDU sei damals toll gewesen aber heute müsse ein Game in diesem Genre mehr bieten.... Wo bietet ein Monkey Island heute mehr als damals? Warum werden Spiele abgewertet, weil sie ein gewisses Alter erreicht haben? Verstehe das Alles nicht so recht.


Das *ganz *einfach
von dem Spiel erwartet man auch nichts anderes  
Immer diese Äpfel/Birnen-Vergleiche
Grade auch weil das so ein Ganz anderes Genre ist! Bring doch heute mal ein Need For Speed, und ich mein Teil 1 mit der Grafik von vor so 10 Jahren raus und es wird genauso abgewatscht
Mal abgesehen davon das der Vergleich von Wertungen von Spielen aus zwei Genres eh so das dämlichste ist was man machen kann, das sind nicht nur Vergleiche von Äpfel mit Birnen sondern eher von Marzipan und Ytong-Steinen, weil die einfach so rein garnichts miteinander zu tun haben

Ach ja, sind schon viele Praktikumsbewerbungen eingetroffen? Ich meine, wer so Groß Rumtönt kann doch wirklich mal beweisen wie Falsch die Redis doch liegen


----------



## Zock3r (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Teuer gekauft, gespielt und total enttäuscht. Was ein Mist. TDU1 fand ich damals recht lustig aber der Nachfolger geht leider wirklich garnicht. Habe zuletzt Drift und Dirt2 gespielt, da ist so ein Müll leider wirklich nicht mehr zu genießen...


----------



## haya101 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Was für ein schlechter Test. Wiedereinmal nicht verstanden, was das Spiel sein soll. Also ich sehe es so: TDU 2 ist eine Art Sims für Auto-Liebhaber. Kein NFS Klon, kein Gran Turismo 5. Und diesen Zweck erfüllt es meiner Meinung nach voll. Dass der Autor keine Ahnung vom Zweck des Spieles hat, sieht man an den negativen Punkten, die aufgezählt werden:
- Grafik schlecht? Äußerst stimmungsvoll, stufenloser Tag-/Nachwechsel und Wetterwechsel. Welches andere Open-World Rennspiel bietet das? Keines, es gibt nämlich sonst keines.  Das mit NFS zu vergleichen zeigt, ist einfach grundlegend falsch 
- Sound schlecht? OK - sehe ich auch so
- Technisch veraltet? Wo denn? Bei mir funktioniert alles. 
- KI schlecht? OK - sehe ich auch so. Jedoch ist das ein Online-Rennspiel! Ist genauso falsch, als den Offline-Modus von Battlefield mit Crysis zu vergleichen.
- Ewige Fahrzeit zwischen den Events? Richtig, dass ist der Sinn des Spiels. Zunächst müssen alle Straßen befahren werden. Das Ziel ist es, die Insel zu erkunden. Sobald eine Straße befahren wurde, kann man sich jederzeit an den jeweiligen Punkt versetzen lassen.

Mein Eindruck: Nachdem das langsam immer langweiliger werdende Crysis mal wieder von PCGames bis zum Abwicken gehypt wird, gehe ich davon aus, dass Atari einfach nicht genug für die lieben PC Magazine getan hat - vielleicht sollte man alle Redakteure mal auf Hawaii einladen und ne Testrunde drehen lassen?


----------



## Arhey (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Leute die TDU2 verteidigen, haben wohl TDU1 nie gespielt...

Ich habe mir viel von TDU2 erhofft und ich wurde so enttäuscht, da kam bisher noch kein Spiel ran.

- Grafik hat sich kaum verbessert
- Sound langweilig und öde
- keine Liebe zum Detail. Zum Beispiel sieht man im Innenraum keine Anzeige für die Blinker, es gibt keine Scheibenwischer, aber Regen gibt es (WTF???)
- Kamerapositionen für den Popo und man kann die Position im Cockpit nicht einstellen. 
- Landschaften öde und wirken wie Wüste
- Lenkradsteuerung total schwammig
- Fahrverhalten bei einigen Autos zum Kotzen
- Schwierigkeitsgrad zu niedrig, selbst wenn man nicht schnell unterwegs ist, hat man die Gegner nach spätestens 1-2 Kurven überholt. Man kann sich nach einer Runde drehen, gemütlich zurück fahren und hat immernoch 1. Platz. Dabei ist die Runde um den Block, also nicht sonderlich lang. Man kann pro Checkpoint locker 2-3 Sekunden Vorsprung rausfahren.
- KI ist einfach nur schlecht, man fährt der Polizei mit 200 hinten rein und die juckt es nicht. In Rennen fahren die Gegner stupide
- Motivation fehlt
- Story sinnlos (hätte man sich sparen können)
- Bugs überall. Es macht richtig Spaß mit 300 über Autobahn zu brettern und dann biegt DURCH die Leitplanke ein Bus ab!!!
- Server sind ständig offline
- Es ist nachweislich die Review Version, die in der Regel einer späten Beta entspricht. Es gibt auch 4-5 verschiedene Builds vom Spiel. 

Wer also jetzt behauptet, dass die Wertung zu niedrig ist, hat Tomaten auf den Augen und versucht zu rechtfertigen so hohen Preis für das Spiel bezahlt zu haben. Mir wär nichts lieber als ein tolles TDU2, aber leider ist es Schrott.

Dabei war TDU1 damals schon verbuggt (wobei es damals halb so wild war), aber so schlimm wie 2. Teil wars nicht. Man hat sich also in falschen Bereichen übertroffen. Denn das was in 1. Teil geil war wurde komischerweise gestriechen, oder verschlimmert. Dafür gibt es sinnloses Zeug, welches sowieso nix bringt. (ich muss nicht im Haus rumrennen, denn wirklich was machen kann man damit nicht)


----------



## TomMad (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Wow, TDU2 ist unglaublich schlecht ^^ die 68% sind berechtigt. Ich bin äußerst enttäuscht. Man hätte das Spiel grade mal so als Add-On rausgeben sollen und denn wären 30€ eigentlich immer noch zuviel. Und die Hardware-Voraussetzungen für solch ur-alte Grafik sind unverschämt. Da hat EDEN soviele Jahre Erfahrung haben müssen und sie bekommen nix gebacken. Das Spiel ist wie ein französisches Auto. Gewollt und nich gekonnt xD


----------



## nullskill (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

atari hat es ein weiteres mal vergeigt! enttäuschend auf ganzer linie! ich bin froh nur 23€ bezahlt zu haben und selbst das ist zuviel für das game!


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Nachdem ich am Wochenende nun 5 Stunden in TDU2 investiert habe bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Es ist das was ich erwartet habe, nur der Fortschritt von TDU1 zu 2 ist wirklich recht gering...und das nach 4-5 Jahren!

Zwar war das Casino bislang offline und ich habe auch die anderen Multiplayer-Parts noch nicht getestet, aber der SinglePlayer ist in Ordnung. Ein Arcade-Racer mit guter Optik der mich zum weitermachen motiviert!

Wenn jetzt nach und nach die kleinen Mankos abgestellt werden, die Server gut laufen und das Pacha öffnet  bin ich voll zufrieden.

Ich verstehe die Nörgler und sehe die angesprochenen Mankos meist auch, mich stören sie nur einfach nicht und sie verringern bei mir den Spielspaß nicht!

Ich würde für mich bislang (man beachte vielleicht die kurze Spieldauer) 83% vergeben!


----------



## flatland (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



Arhey schrieb:


> - Bugs überall.


Die Küche musste schon ab und dann mal säubern. Und den Müll täglich rausbringen, vorallem im Sommer.   

TDU2 finde ich gut! Werde es spielen bis ich kein Bock mehr habe. Wenn du kein Bock mehr hast dann ist es eben so. 
Und genauso wenig habe ich überall Bugs im TDU2 endecken können. Einige vereinzelte - Ja! 
Aber überall Bugs ist echt übertrieben.


----------



## Mentor501 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



haya101 schrieb:


> Was für ein schlechter Test. Wiedereinmal nicht verstanden, was das Spiel sein soll. Also ich sehe es so: TDU 2 ist eine Art Sims für Auto-Liebhaber. Kein NFS Klon, kein Gran Turismo 5. Und diesen Zweck erfüllt es meiner Meinung nach voll. Dass der Autor keine Ahnung vom Zweck des Spieles hat, sieht man an den negativen Punkten, die aufgezählt werden:
> - Grafik schlecht? Äußerst stimmungsvoll, stufenloser Tag-/Nachwechsel und Wetterwechsel. Welches andere Open-World Rennspiel bietet das? Keines, es gibt nämlich sonst keines. Das mit NFS zu vergleichen zeigt, ist einfach grundlegend falsch
> - Sound schlecht? OK - sehe ich auch so
> - Technisch veraltet? Wo denn? Bei mir funktioniert alles.
> ...


Schlechter Test und nichts verstanden? Nein, im Gegenteil, ihr versucht euch hier nur wichtig zu tun!
Normalerweise sag ich ja immer das es subjektiv ist ein Spiel zu mögen oder eben nicht, aber TDU 2 KANN MAN UNMÖGLICH mögen, wenn man auch nur die leiseste Ahnung von Spielen hat.

-Die Grafik IST schlecht,... nein, eigentlich sogar grottig! Und die Tag und Nacht sowie Wetterwechsel kratzen mich nicht wirklich, wenn man nichtmal Scheibenwischer 
-Sound: Richtig, wobei schlecht noch eine Untertreibung ist
-Technisch veraltet ist das Spiel an JEDER Ecke und Kante! Nicht nur Fahverhaltensbugs der NPCs quälen die geschundene Seele, auch Physikalisch, Grafisch, und Performance technisch, ist das Spiel die Hölle und das von dir erwähnte Wettersystem ist nicht nur buggy, sondern auch noch schlecht umgesetzt.
-Das die KI schlecht ist sollte nunmal erwähnt werden?! Außerdem wird man bald eh keine Andere Wahl mehr haben als gegen die KI zu fahren, lange wird dieses "Spiel" nicht mehr gespielt!
-Bei den Ewigen Fahrzeiten gebe ich dir recht, allerdings sieht die Insel, gemeßen an heutigen Maßstäben, so scheiße aus, dass es eh keinen Sinn macht diese zu erkunden.

Was du jetzt leider total unter den Teppich gekehrt hast, bei einem Rennspiel aber den Hauptpunkt darstellt ist das Fahrverhalten,... 
Ich besitze 2 "GT3 RS V2" Wheels sowie die Clubsportpedals, und ich muss sagen, dass das Spiel Physikalisch ein trauriger Mansch aus den schlimmsten Fahrphysikmodellen der letzten Jahre und somit vollkommen unbrauchbar ist!

Und jetzt tschüss.


----------



## PCG_Vader (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Eine Frage an all die Menschen, die es seit dutzenden Stunden online spielen und so toll finden: Wie spielt ihr online ohne laufende Server? Ich bekomme weder auf PC, noch auf den beiden Konsolen eine vernünftige Vebrindung zustande, die Server sind auf PS3 schon den ganzen Tag offline, am PC entweder offline oder mein NAT wechselt in den roten Bereich (ohne das ich wohlgemerkt etwas ändere, von meiner Seite her sind alle nötigen Ports frei, selbst die Firewalls habe ich deaktiviert.)

Obendrein berichten hunderte User in den TDU-Foren von identischen Problemen und darüber hinaus von korrumpierten Savegames, wobei dutzende Spielstunden grundlos im Datennirvana verschwinden.

Deshalb eine nachgeschobene Warnung an potentielle Käufer: Wartet noch ein paar Wochen, im aktuellen Zustand ist TDU 2 bestensfalls reif für den Schrottplatz und funktioniert schlicht nicht so wie es soll.


----------



## Mothman (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



PCG_Vader schrieb:


> ... und darüber hinaus von korrumpierten Savegames, wobei dutzende Spielstunden grundlos im Datennirvana verschwinden.


Das absolute TODESURTEIL für ein Online-Spiel.   

Hab am Release-Tag gespielt und da hatte ich keine Server/Savegame-Probleme. Und seitdem hab ichs nicht mehr gestartet.


----------



## KLUBBINGMAN (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Dieser "Testbericht" ist wohl mit das schlechteste was ich in den letzten Jahren in der Computerspiel-Branche glesen habe. Ich weis nicht was der Schreiberling getestet hat, aber TDU2 war es bestimmt nicht. Wahrscheinlich hat er bisher nur Need4Speed oder Mario-Kart testen dürfen. Oder gab es einen großen Scheck von EA???

Mein Tipp an die Leser: lasst euch von dem haltlosen Geblubber nicht beirren und überzeugt euch selbst von der Qualität des Games. Ihr werdet es sicher nicht bereuhen. Wer TDU1 mag wird auch hier 100% Spaß haben.


----------



## Vlogan (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

also seit heute morgen also ca. 14.02.2011 / 10:00 auf der Xbox 360 läuft alles gut sogar die news und lvl ups von freunden wurden angezeigt / multiplayer rennen funktionierten einwandfrei .

was nicht geht ist halt immernoch der Klub .

 und BTW  

WoW als MMO ist auf veraltet mit grafik und co. also tut net so als ob tdu2 ein einzefall wäre......bei WoW juckt auch keinen menschen die grafik .....


----------



## Enisra (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



KLUBBINGMAN schrieb:


> Dieser "Testbericht" ist wohl mit das schlechteste was ich in den letzten Jahren in der Computerspiel-Branche glesen habe. Ich weis nicht was der Schreiberling getestet hat, aber TDU2 war es bestimmt nicht. Wahrscheinlich hat er bisher nur Need4Speed oder Mario-Kart testen dürfen. Oder gab es einen großen Scheck von EA???
> 
> Mein Tipp an die Leser: lasst euch von dem haltlosen Geblubber nicht beirren und überzeugt euch selbst von der Qualität des Games. Ihr werdet es sicher nicht bereuhen. Wer TDU1 mag wird auch hier 100% Spaß haben.


äh ja
genau, alle Bestochen, *ALLE*, das ist eine Verschwörung!   
Schlaule, les mal andere Test, aber vorsicht, die machen das Spiel auch nieder
Daher mein Tipp, wenn alle schreiben dass das Spiel nicht so prall ist, könnte vielleicht was dran sein

Und auch für dich die Aufforderung: Besser machen, Lesertest schreiben


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



PCG_Vader schrieb:


> Eine Frage an all die Menschen, die es seit dutzenden Stunden online spielen und so toll finden: Wie spielt ihr online ohne laufende Server? Ich bekomme weder auf PC, noch auf den beiden Konsolen eine vernünftige Vebrindung zustande, die Server sind auf PS3 schon den ganzen Tag offline, am PC entweder offline oder mein NAT wechselt in den roten Bereich (ohne das ich wohlgemerkt etwas ändere, von meiner Seite her sind alle nötigen Ports frei, selbst die Firewalls habe ich deaktiviert.)
> 
> Obendrein berichten hunderte User in den TDU-Foren von identischen Problemen und darüber hinaus von korrumpierten Savegames, wobei dutzende Spielstunden grundlos im Datennirvana verschwinden.
> 
> Deshalb eine nachgeschobene Warnung an potentielle Käufer: Wartet noch ein paar Wochen, im aktuellen Zustand ist TDU 2 bestensfalls reif für den Schrottplatz und funktioniert schlicht nicht so wie es soll.


Ich glaube die Savegames sind nur auf der Xbox360 in Gefahr, laut TDU2-Forum.

Die Server wurden gestern komplett runtergefahren, um Updates zu fahren. Heute Abend ging bei mir alles wieder bestens. Bis auf die Clubs funktioniert auf PC alles.

Habe jetzt nochmal 2 Stunden mehr gespielt und bin immernoch glücklich...allein der Alfa Brera lässt sich bescheiden fahren habe ich gerade gemerkt.   Aber mein Audi TTs rockt!

EDIT: Okay, das Savegame-Problem gibt es doch auch auf dem PC laut Forum!


----------



## FlorianStangl (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Ohne den Troll füttern zu wollen, aber wer sich extra anmeldet, um - ohne Argumente - einen Test mit einer schlechten Wertung miesmachen zu wollen, könnte bei einem Publisher oder einer von diesem beauftragten Agentur stammen ^^


----------



## brezor (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Ich konnte schon 2 Besitzer von TDU davon überzeugen, sich TDU2 erstmal aus der Videothek auszuleihen und anzutesten bevor sie dafür 50 Euro über die Ladentheke schieben. Und was bleibt noch zu sagen? Beide haben das gemacht und verzichten jetzt auf den Kauf von TDU2. Es wäre schön, wenn mehr Konsumenten die Hersteller/Publisher so abstrafen würden.

- Steuerung: Lenkräder werden schlecht / garnicht unterstützt; oft nur digitale Steuerung und kein FFB
- Grafik: optisch auf dem Stand von 2005, hinsichtlich der Hardwareanforderung auf dem Stand von 2011
- Fahrverhalten: nicht nachvollziehbar
- Onlinemodus: nicht verfügbar

Wenig funktioniert also und wenn dann nicht so, wie es soll oder wie es im Jahre 2011 sein sollte bei einem Vollpreis-PC-Spiel. Toll natürlich die ganzen "Social-Features" ... Diese mögen auch ihre Berechtigung haben, aber letztlich handelt es sich immer noch um ein Rennspiel und das Fahren sollte im Vordergrund stehen. Ob nun zwischen zwei Rennen mein Auto von einer grobpixeligen Erna gewaschen wird ist ziemlich egal.


----------



## Tim01 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Wenn ich das alles so lese hier, man sollte auch immer mal eins Bedenken so sahen mal Spiele aus.
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2jLrNYzyr8&feature=related**
Also soll man nicht immer so großspurig sein.*


----------



## ololololol (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Auf meine Kritik, der Test zu TDU 2 bestünde nur daraus, erwartbare Mängel des ersten Teils aufzuzählen - und sonst nichts! - kam ja nur eine relativ patzige Antwort des Autors. 
Gegen eine schlechte Wertung habe ich übrigens nichts. Auch nichts gegen eine gute. Ich habe das Spiel noch nicht gespielt. Nur enthielt der Test einfach null nützliche Information. Wie man es besser machen kann (ja, besser heißt nicht, eine Lobeshymne zu verfassen, sondern etwas über das Spiel zu schreiben, was sich nicht jeder schon vor Jahren bei der Ankündigung hat denken können!), kann man unter anderem hier sehen: http://de.ign.com/articles/reviews/8224/Test-Drive-Unlimited-2-Test
Eine tolle Wertung gab es da auch nicht. Die Schwächen wurden angesprochen. Aber es war nicht der einzige Inhalt des Tests, die Schwachpunkte aus Teil 1, die man erneut erwarten konnte, aufzulisten und dann 68% drunter zu schreiben.

Ich hoffe, dass das bei Tests in Zukunft nicht mehr vorkommt.


----------



## Galford (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



ololololol schrieb:


> Wie man es besser machen kann (ja, besser heißt nicht, eine Lobeshymne zu verfassen, sondern etwas über das Spiel zu schreiben, was sich nicht jeder schon vor Jahren bei der Ankündigung hat denken können!), kann man unter anderem hier sehen: http://de.ign.com/articles/rev...



Wie findest du dann diese Review hier?


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



Galford schrieb:


> ololololol schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie man es besser machen kann (ja, besser heißt nicht, eine Lobeshymne zu verfassen, sondern etwas über das Spiel zu schreiben, was sich nicht jeder schon vor Jahren bei der Ankündigung hat denken können!), kann man unter anderem hier sehen: http://de.ign.com/articles/rev...
> ...


Ein ordentlicher Test meiner Meinung nach, aber nicht mehr. Der Autor wirkt am Ende seines Textes doch arg von seinen negativen Aspekten dominiert und ist mit 50% doch weitab von einer objektiven Spielspaß-Wertung.

Klar, die Polizei hätte man sich in TDU2 auch sparen können und die deute Synchro ist miserabel. Aber sich da jeweils eine halbe Seite drüebr auszulassen ist übertrieben.
Die Gummiband-KI und das Beamen ist mir in meiner PC-Version noch nicht aufgefallen und das bemängelte "lange Reisen" ist nach wie vor ein FEATURE. 

Den Online-Part so runter zu machen ist auch nicht notwendig. Klar, Eden sagt: guckt auf den Multiplayer-Part und genau der funktioniert nicht anständig, da offensichtlich hauptsächlich auf einer Xbox getestet wurde.
Auf meinem PC lief der bislang problemlos, vom ersten Moment an hatte ich andere Fahrer auf der Insel und konnte Sofort-Rennen bestreiten und seit Montag Abend gingen auch die anderen Rennen. Das Casino wird vom Tester gar nicht erwähnt !!!

Also: nach euphorischem Beginn im Test hat sich der Autor wohl nur von den letzten zwei Seiten bei der Bewertung beeinflussen lassen.


----------



## Exar-K (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



ololololol schrieb:


> Wie man es besser machen kann (ja, besser heißt nicht, eine Lobeshymne zu verfassen, sondern etwas über das Spiel zu schreiben, was sich nicht jeder schon vor Jahren bei der Ankündigung hat denken können!), kann man unter anderem hier sehen: http://de.ign.com/articles/reviews/8224/Test-Drive-Unlimited-2-Test


Die deutsche IGN Variante halte ich für, hmm sagen wir mal... überflüssig.
Keine Ahnung wozu die überhaupt ins Leben gerufen wurde, aber ich lese weiterhin lieber das englischsprachige Original. Deutlich mehr und interessantere Artikel und die fähigeren Schreiberlinge.

PS: TDU 2 haben sie natürlich auch getestet.

http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/115/1150587p1.html


----------



## Minimann (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Ich kann nur sagen das das spiel einfach nur geil ist ich verstehe nicht wie manche das spiel schlecht reden nur wegen server probleme und anderen buks ich kann nur eins sagen der 1. teil wahr ein reinfall aber der 2. teil ist einfach gut gelungen es macht spass ist nicht langweilig. und ich hoffe auch wie andere das die server probleme behoben werden aber deswegen rede ich dieses spiel nicht schlecht.
ps: und entwickler sind auch nur menschen. und ATARI MACHT WEITER SO.


----------



## Minimann (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



Tim01 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das alles so lese hier, man sollte auch immer mal eins Bedenken so sahen mal Spiele aus.
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2jLrNYzyr8&feature=related**
> Also soll man nicht immer so großspurig sein.*


   Da hast du vollkommen recht


----------



## Minimann (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



brezor schrieb:


> Und ich konnte 7 freunden davon überzeugen das spiel zu kaufen du kannst nicht alle menschen über die gleiche schublade schieben jeder hat einen anderen geschmack wenn jeder ein geschmack wie du haben würde gäbe es keine spiele weil es immer punkte gibt und fehler ind der spiele welt also an alle hört auf euch zu beschweren und vergleicht die spiele nicht mit anderen
> ps: nicht Böhse oder direkt persöhnlich gemeint


----------



## think1 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Wenn Christoph Peter auch den Multiplayertest macht kündige ich mein Abo.
Und bitte länger als 2 Stunden Spielen. Fahrhilfe auf Hardcore und mit Lenkrad testen. 

Danke

Der Test tut mir ja in der Seele weh...


----------



## Galford (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



think1 schrieb:


> Wenn Christoph Peter auch den Multiplayertest macht kündige ich mein Abo.


Wie jetzt, kennst du den Herrn Schuster privat? Seid ihr auf "du und du". Oder dachtest du "Peter" sei sein Nachname? Schlecht recherchiert? Vielleicht kennt ihr euch von einem Atari-Event?



Es gibt Webseiten, die eine große Anzahl von Wertungen div. internationaler Webseiten / Magazinen sammeln und auflisten. Ich habe extra drei davon ausgewählt, um mir nicht vorwerfen lassen zu müssen, ich hätte mir die passende Webseiten ausgesucht. Die Wertungen die dort aufgelistet sind sprechen für sich selber, und konnten weder von mir noch von jemand anderen manipuliert werden (vielleicht von Gott):

Die Links führen jeweils zur PC-, PS3- Und XBox360 Version. Hinter der Plattformangabe in Klammer, die *Durchschnitts*wertung der Presse, auf dem Stand vom (Update) 24.02.2011, 16:03.

Metacritic.com:
PC (*67*/100)
http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/test-drive-unlimited-2 
PS3 (*70*/100)
http://www.metacritic.com/game/playstation-3/test-drive-unlimited-2 
Xbox360 (*69*/100)
http://www.metacritic.com/game/xbox-360/test-drive-unlimited-2 

Gamerankings.com:
PC (*67*
http://www.gamerankings.com/pc/990994-test-drive-unlimited-2/index.html 
PS3 (*69,09*
http://www.gamerankings.com/ps3/990993-test-drive-unlimited-2/index.html 
Xbox360 (*67,94*
http://www.gamerankings.com/xbox360/990995-test-drive-unlimited-2/index.html 

Gamestats.com
PC (*7.0*)
http://www.gamestats.com/objects/018/018322/index.html 
PS3 (*7.1*)
http://www.gamestats.com/objects/018/018326/index.html 
Xbox360 (*6.8*)
http://www.gamestats.com/objects/018/018327/index.html 


Nicht jede deutsche Webseite / Magazin hat schon ein Review online, aber hier mal eine Wertungsübersicht der bisherigen Reviews:

PC Games - *68* (Singleplayer)
Gamestar - *68
*Gamepro - *70* (PS3, Xbox360)
4Players - PC: *50*, PS3: *47*, Xbox360: *48
*Gamersplus.de - Singleplayer *62*, Multiplayer *84
*IGN DE - *7.5* (PS3, Xbox360, PC)
Gamesaktuell.de - *8/10
*Gamersglobal.de - *6.5* von 10
Gameswelt.de - PC: *68*, Xbox360/PS3: *74
*Eurogamer.de - *7/10
*Gamona.de - *73

*
Die größten Magazine/Webseiten der USA werten:

IGN US - *5.5* (PS3, Xbox360 und PC)
Gamespot.com - *7.0* (Xbox360)
Gameinformer.com - *8.5* (PC, PS3, Xbox360)
Gametrailers.com - *6.4
*Die Reviews von 1UP und Joystiq stehen ebenfalls noch aus.


Wie man sieht, liegt der Wertungsschnitt für alle 3 Plattformen im Bereich um die 70. Die PC Games wertet mit 68 (Singleplayer) also etwas niedriger. 
Jeder kann sich davon selbst überzeugen, welche Wertungen TDU2 bekommen hat.

Es schein aber eine weltweite Verschwöhrung zu sein!

Edit: 
@ Minimann
Schön das du dich extra heute angemeldet hast, aber es gibt eine Editierfunktion, und man braucht nicht 3x untereinander zu posten. Nur als Tipp. Wirklich nicht böse gemeint. Und das Zitieren solltest du auch noch lernen.


----------



## Enisra (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



Galford schrieb:


> think1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn Christoph Peter auch den Multiplayertest macht kündige ich mein Abo.
> ...


naja
ich würde nicht viel erwarten
Die Nörgler sind bei dem Test hier besonders Lern und Argumentresisten, immerhin antwortet keiner auf die die darauf hinweisen, dass die Tests alle so schlecht sind und die 68% auch grade mal in der Normalen Abweichung liegen


----------



## NCC-1701E (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Das Spiel ist so was von unrealistisch, schlimmer geht es gar nicht mehr...
zB.: bei den Lizenzen  da läuft die Zeit schon lange los  ob wohl man selber noch nicht ein mal vom Fleck gekommen ist trotz durchgelatschtem Gaspedal oder da soll man eine Prüfung absolvieren mit nem Fahrzeug  was nur am  durchdrehen oder am ist nur Donuts drehen.es ist einfach beschämenswert.....


----------



## think1 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



Galford schrieb:


> think1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn Christoph Peter auch den Multiplayertest macht kündige ich mein Abo.
> ...


Ich finde den Test einfach nur respektlos den Entwicklern und den Spielern gegenüber die dieses Spiel sehr schätzen.
Es ist im moment mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel. Ich denke es geht vielen so. Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit so gut wie immer keine Probleme mit den Wertungen der Redaktion. Aber dass grade dieses Spiel, dass das erste seit jahren ist, dass mich richtig in seinen Bann zieht hier zerrissen wird wie der letzte Abschaum geht mir einfach zu weit. Es geht sogar so weit dass ich mein Abo kündigen würde.

Die andern Seiten sind mir egal. Ich habe PCG immer vertraut.
Gamestar empfiehlt: NFS:HP anstatt von TDU 2. Das veranschaulicht schon dass der Tester das Spiel nicht versteht.
Dem Tester der PCG fehlt auch das nötige Verständis und der Willen sich auf so ein Spiel einzulassen. 
Das Spiel ist im Wesen viel mehr Wert als ein NFS oder ein Dirt. Es ist ein Spiel für Autoliebhaber und nich für actionsüchtige Draufgänger. Es gibt begehbare Autohäuser, man kann den Blinker setzen die Fensterscheiben und das Verdeck runterfahren. Es gibt ein Casino mit Roulette und Pokerturnieren. Einen Herausforderungseditor bei dem man sich selbst Rennen erstellen kann die auch von andern Online gefahren werden können.
 Verschiedene Tageszeiten und Wetter. Es gibt keine Ladezeiten! Und das auf 2 wunderschönen Inseln. Die Fahrphysik der höheren klassen macht einfach nur Spaß. Mit nem Aston Martin, SLS, Ascari oder Ferrari in einer frei befahrbaren Welt rumzujuckeln ist einfach ein Traum. Die Fahrphysik kommt natürlich nich an die der guten Sims wie GTR ran aber sie ist logisch und Klassen besser als die von NFS:HP oder Burnout Paradise, einige Klassen.

Ich forder nich dass das Spiel ne 90er Wertung bekommt. Ich möchte dass das Spiel den nötigen Respekt bekommt den es verdient.


----------



## Enisra (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



think1 schrieb:


> Die andern Seiten sind mir egal. Ich habe PCG immer vertraut.


ähm
ja ne, aber wenn alle so Testen, könnte was dran sein, dass das Spiel einfach nicht gut ist
Und immerhin ist das ein Magazin deren Sinn es ist Spiele so zu bewerten wie sie sind und nicht wie es ein paar gerne hätten

Und mal ehrlich, deine Punkte, wie das man blinken kann, machts nun auch nicht besser wenn die Strecken langweilig sind


----------



## Galford (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



think1 schrieb:


> Ich forder nich dass das Spiel ne 90er Wertung bekommt. Ich möchte dass das Spiel den nötigen Respekt bekommt den es verdient.



Wie gesagt, ich lasse die Wertungen der weltweiten Presse komplett für sich stehen. Wer sich nicht darum scherrt, soll es sein lassen. Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass das Spiel nicht den nötigen Respekt erhalten hat, dann zieh eben deine Konsequenzen daraus. Es gibt keine 100% objektiven Reviews - aber auch deine Ansichten muss man nicht teilen. Komisch das deine eigene Vorstellung von Respekt (und damit meine ich nicht nur das Thema "Schuster"), auch kaum über TDU2 hinausgehen. Ich entschuldige mich, dass ich zuvor etwas schroff war, aber damit lasse ich es dann auch gut sein.

Aber du hast auch zuvor gefordert, dass der Herr Schuster NICHT den Multiplayer-Test zu TDU2 macht. Wo kommen wir denn da hin wenn bei jedem Test, der irgendwie / irgendwo auf Wiederstand stößt, gleich ein anderer Redakteur gefordert wird? Ich war auch nicht mit jedem Testartikel der PC Games einverstanden, aber wenn du einen anderen Redakteur bekommst, will ich auch einen Nachtest von min. ein oder zwei Spielen. Oder ist das ein exklusives Recht der TDU2 Anhänger?


----------



## PCG_Vader (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



think1 schrieb:


> Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit so gut wie immer keine Probleme mit den Wertungen der Redaktion. Aber dass grade dieses Spiel, dass das erste seit jahren ist, dass mich richtig in seinen Bann zieht hier zerrissen wird wie der letzte Abschaum geht mir einfach zu weit. Es geht sogar so weit dass ich mein Abo kündigen würde.



Aufgrund einer einzigen Wertung ein Abo zu kündigen, halte ich zwar für etwas bedenklich, aber okay, das wäre deine Entscheidung.

Dennoch möchte ich dich bitten, mal deine aktuelle Ausgabe zu öffnen und die Wertungsdefinitionen zu lesen. Zwischen 60 und 70 stehen da Worte wie "gute Spiele mit Schwächen in einzelnen Disziplinen" und "Wen die Thematik interessiert, für den kommen diese Titel infrage".

Das bildet doch ziemlich genau TDU 2 ab, wie ich finde. Gott bewahre, eine 68 heißt doch nicht, das ein Spiel auf einer Stufe mit AIDS und Hungersnot steht! Sondern das es eben Schwächen hat und nur einem ausgesuchten Kreis an Spielern gefällt. Und das TDU 2 Schwächen hat, kannst selbst du als glühender Fan wohl kaum verneinen, oder?



think1 schrieb:


> Gamestar empfiehlt: NFS:HP anstatt von TDU 2. Das veranschaulicht schon dass der Tester das Spiel nicht versteht.
> Dem Tester der PCG fehlt auch das nötige Verständis und der Willen sich auf so ein Spiel einzulassen.


Falls es dich beruhigt, ich würde dir um Himmels Willen niemals Hot Pursuit statt TDU empfehlen. Das wäre ja, wie "Diese Pizza von Anbieter A schmeckt mittelmäßig, iss stattdessen lieber Hersteller Bs leckere Eiscrème"  
Gegen das Fehlen von Verständnis und "Auf das Spiel einlassen" muss ich mich aber wehren. Ich mag das Spielprinzip des Cruisens, wie in anderen Posts schon erwähnt, sehr gerne und war auch durchaus mehr als bereit mich auf eine einzigartige Spielerfahrung einzulassen. Leider (ich muss tatsächlich leider sagen, denn ich hatte mich persönlich sehr auf das Spiel gefreut) hat mich nicht etwa das Konzept enttäuscht, sondern die Umsetzung.   



think1 schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist im Wesen viel mehr Wert als ein NFS oder ein Dirt. Es ist ein Spiel für Autoliebhaber und nich für actionsüchtige Draufgänger. Es gibt begehbare Autohäuser, man kann den Blinker setzen die Fensterscheiben und das Verdeck runterfahren. Es gibt ein Casino mit Roulette und Pokerturnieren. Einen Herausforderungseditor bei dem man sich selbst Rennen erstellen kann die auch von andern Online gefahren werden können.
> Verschiedene Tageszeiten und Wetter. Es gibt keine Ladezeiten! Und das auf 2 wunderschönen Inseln. Die Fahrphysik der höheren klassen macht einfach nur Spaß. Mit nem Aston Martin, SLS, Ascari oder Ferrari in einer frei befahrbaren Welt rumzujuckeln ist einfach ein Traum. Die Fahrphysik kommt natürlich nich an die der guten Sims wie GTR ran aber sie ist logisch und Klassen besser als die von NFS:HP oder Burnout Paradise, einige Klassen.


Einem Spiel mehr "Wert" als einem anderen zuzusprechen, halte ich für gewagt - zumal du selbst hier Äpfel mit Birnen und sogar Ananas vergleichst. Ein Fehler, den du zuvor bei anderen Menschen noch mit Recht bemängelt hast.
Und gerade als Autoliebhaber mag mir TDU 2 einfach nicht gefallen. Die Modelle sind teilweise unglaublich grob geraten (spontan fällt mir ein Jaguar der Classic-Klasse ein - ein wunderschöner Oldtimer, der in TDU 2 aussieht wie ein hässlicher Klumpen aus der letzten Konsolengeneration), die Qualität schwankt hier zwischen einzelnen Fabrikaten unheimlich. Selbiges gilt auch für die Cockpits, die teils schick (68er Mustang!), teils grau und grob ausfallen.

Die beiden Inseln als "wunderschön" zu bezeichnen, halte ich dagegen für arg durch die rosa Brille betrachtet. Die Umgebungen wirken grob und detailarm, im Landesinneren sind viele Landstrich schlicht trist und öde, in der Ferne (und vor allem im Rückspiegel!) ploppen sichtbar Objekte auf und ab. Da sieht ein Burnout Paradise mit seinen drei Jahren auf dem Buckel noch besser aus - natürlich ein völlig anderes Spiel, aber in Bezug auf die offene Spielwelt mit Tag-Nacht-Wechsel und ohne Ladezeiten durchaus vergleichbar.

Was das Fahrverhalten angeht, bin ich absolut anderer Meinung. Ich erwarte weder Hardcore-Arcade à la NfS, noch Super-Sim à la Gran Turismo 5 oder GTR 2. Ich erwarte eine spaßige Mischform, dir mir TDU 2 aber nicht bietet. Die Autos fühlen sich schwammig an, ich habe kein Gefühl echter Kontrolle. Teilweise liegen die Wagen selbst auf der höchsten Einstellung wie Bretter auf der Straße und wuchten sich durch die Kurven wie ein 40-Tonner, während andere Biester (Pagani Zonda!) selbst auf der simpelsten Fahreinstellung unkontrolliert Dreher verursachen und sich im Fall eines Ausbrechens kaum wieder abfangen lassen.



think1 schrieb:


> Ich forder nich dass das Spiel ne 90er Wertung bekommt. Ich möchte dass das Spiel den nötigen Respekt bekommt den es verdient.


Verdient ein Entwickler, der nach fünf Jahren Entwicklungszeit ein nur marginal verändertes Spiel herausbringt wirklich so viel Respekt? Vor allem wenn er seine bewundernswert treue Fangemeinde mit einem derart katastrophalen Start, zweifelhaftem Geschäftsgebahren (das Spiel läuft zwar nicht, aber Hauptsache Launch-DLC am Start!) und miesem Kundensupport gängelt?
Tut mir Leid, aber mein Augenmerk als Kritiker gilt in erster Linie den Menschen, die für dieses Produkt je nach Plattform und Anbieter zwischen 40€ und 70€ ihres hart verdienten Geldes ausgeben und im Gegenzug ein vernünftiges Spiel und ungetrübten Spaß erwarten dürfen!

Abgesehen davon finde ich es bemerkenswert (wenn auch nicht in positiver Weise), wie du wiederholt Respekt für "dein" Spiel einforderst - ihn aber zugleich anderen Personen, Institutionen und Titeln verwehrst.

Sieh dies bitte nicht als persönlichen Angriff - sondern als Denkanstoß! Als Denkanstoß, das andere Spiele in deinen Augen vielleicht weniger "Wert" besitzen - aber dafür von anderen Menschen (die dir sicher nicht unähnlich sind  ) vielleicht umso mehr geliebt und geachtet werden. Das dir vielleicht ein Spiel unfassbar viel Freude bereitet - aber es deswegen nicht automatisch überragend sein muss.
Ich hatte schon mit so manchem 60er Titel mehr Spaß als mit einem 80er und wir haben uns hier in der Redaktion nicht nur einmal wegen Wertungen fast geprügelt. Aber am Ende des Tages entscheiden über eine Wertung eben möglichst objektive Gesichtspunkte und Kriterien - während über das Lieblingsspiel und den privaten Spaß allein der individuelle Geschmack entscheidet.


----------



## think1 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



PCG_Vader schrieb:


> Verdient ein Entwickler, der nach fünf Jahren Entwicklungszeit ein nur marginal verändertes Spiel herausbringt wirklich so viel Respekt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PCG_Vader (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



think1 schrieb:


> Aber ich reg mich jetzt auch nich mehr auf^^ finds auf jeden nett von dir dass du Stellung genommen hast.



Ehrensache 

Ich kann es gut nachvollziehen, wenn leidenschaftliche TDU-Fans mit diesem Test nicht konform gehen, Meinungen und Sichtweisen sind ebenmanchmal verschieden. Aber ich möchte nicht den Anschein erwecken, ich hätte es mir hier einfach gemacht und dieses Urteil leichtfertig gefällt.
Ich bin im Nachhinein mit dem Test auch nicht ganz zufrieden. Das Problem war dabei, dass es sich im Original eben um einen Print-Test handelt und auf 2 Seiten nur eine bestimmte Menge an Inhalt unterzubringen ist. Deshalb musste ich Prioritäten setzen und konnte Punkte teils nicht so ausführlich belegen, wie ich das im Nachheinein vielleicht hätte tun sollen. Daher auch meine sehr ausführlichen und wiederholten Erklärungen hier im Forum.

Hinter den Wertungen (mittlerweile steht ja auch der Konsolentest online) stehe ich allerdings zu 100% und solange Eden Games die Probleme nicht in den Griff bekommt, würde ich diese Note auch jederzeit wieder zücken.


----------



## Goehlman (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Also ich hab 40€ ausgegeben, hab TDU1 trotz seiner Schwächen geliebt und bin Fan der Serie. Aber was hier abgeht, ich muss echt sagen PC Games, Hut ab, ich kann das so nur unterschreiben. Das Spiel ist Crap. Es hat noch an Substanz verloren, dafür aber im Umfang zugelegt. Zum ersten hat das Spiel essenzielle Sachen weggelassen, die für Fahrspaß sorgen, z.B die verstellbaren Sitze aus Teil1, der Sound hat sich früher bei offenem Fenster drastisch verändert, so kleine Sachen eben. Dafür hab ich jetzt Blinker ...WTF DUDE? Ich bin jetzt 20cm hinter der Windschutzscheibe angetackert aber ich kann blinken???? SEIT IHR VOM FISCH BESPUCKT? Ibiza ist mir Wurst, aber wo bitte is meine MV AGUSTA?
Atari:"Motorräder im DLC" Denken die echt ich gehe arbeiten, damit ich mir noch Eis für nen defekten Kühlschrank kaufe? 
Kein einziger Lamborghini... (Lambo hat wohl nach dem misslungenen Teil1 die Lizenzgebühren erhöht wie ich gehört habe) Ich (und viele andere im TDU Forum) können den gewonnenen pinken Mustang nicht verkaufen... Ich bin ein Mann, ich will keinen pinken Mustang zwischen meinem F308 und dem Lotus stehen haben! Denken die denn nicht nach, wie das auf den Spieler wirkt??? JA: FRUSTRIEREND!!!

Das Spiel wird kein Hit. Das die finanziell am Ende sind hat seinen Grund. Teure Ware, keine Qualität, Besserung aussichtslos. Die ziehen das konsequent durch das die Spieler nur die potenziellen Geldbörsen sind. "Schnell lasst sie denken, das Spiel ist der Hammer dann bekommen wir das Geld schon wieder rein..." Arglistige Täuschung nennt man das! Versucht nur euer halbfertigen Mist an die Ahnungslosen zu verschachern, mit DLCs noch mehr Geld einzutreiben und vergesst, was früher Spiele ausgemacht hat. Ideenreichtum, Umsetzung und vor allem die Fans... Ich bin, Gott bewahre, kein Rassist, aber nach FarCry2, SilentHunter5, und TDU war TDU2 mein letztes "Made in France" Game.


----------



## Matrix776 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Als sehr großer Rennspielfan verfolge ich die Entwicklung dieses Genres seit ca. 18 Jahren intensiv, kenne so ziemlich alle "wichtigen" Simulations- und Arcadetitel nicht nur vom Lesen. Dieser Test ist m.E. eine Unverschämtheit, er wird TDU2 nicht annähernd gerecht! Kein Problem mit einem mäßigen Testergebnis, solange solide argumentiert wird und solange man das Gefühl hat, dass der Tester dem Spiel fair und neutral gegenübersteht. Dieses Gefühl habe ich bei Herrn Schuster in keiner Weise! Er disqualifiziert sich selbst wegen der VIEL ZU EINSEITIGEN, UNFAIREN und UNSACHLICHEN Beleuchtung dieses Spiels! 

Dass irgendetwas mit der Seriösität dieses Tests nicht so ganz stimmen kann, zeigt sich bereits in der völlig überzogenen "scharfen" Wortwahl in der Überschrift: "Enttäuschend auf GANZER LINIE"??? Das ist ja geradezu absurd, TDU2 ist ganz sicher kein TOTALausfall! 

Vorhandene Kritikpunkte, nicht ausgeschöpftes Potential angesichts mehrerer Jahre Entwicklungszeit hin oder her: Auch ein dem Spiel gegenüber NEGATIV eingestellter Tester (was dieser natürlich aufs Schärfste bestreitet, schon klar...) sollte fairerweise zur Kenntnis nehmen können, dass TDU2 immerhin praktisch sämtliche Qualitäten von TDU1 vorweisen kann, nun satte zwei Inseln enthält, definitiv mehr Spieltiefe bietet, facettenreicher ist und auch grafisch immerhin verbessert wurde. 

Aha, Atari hat also "die Prioritäten VÖLLIG FALSCH gesetzt"??? Wirklich? Oder besteht vielleicht die Möglichkeit, dass es der Tester war, der die Test-Prioritäten falsch gesetzt hat. 

Unbestreitbare Schwächen des Spiels werden EINSEITIG herausgestellt und teilweise völlig ÜBERBEWERTET. MASSGEBLICHE Stärken hingegen, die - wie ich behaupte - für den weit überwiegenden Teil der Anhängerschaft eines solchen Spielkonzeptes ganz deutlich im Vordergrund stehen und die ganz wesentlich zu Spielspass, Faszination und der (für viele im Vergleich zu anderen Rennspielen herausragenden) Langzeitmotivation von TDU beitragen, werden praktisch IGNORIERT! 

Aber ist auch zu erwarten, wenn das Spiel es mit einem Tester zu tun hat, der allen Ernstes die Tatsache, dass man "...dutzende Kilometer durch die unattraktive Pampa gurken" muss, "um zum nächsten Rennevent zu gelangen" kritisiert. Da kann Herr Schuster im Nachhinein ("Ich mag das Spielprinzip des Cruisens"), behaupten was er will. "Unattraktive Pampa"? Sehr böswillig diesem Spiel gegenüber, wie ich finde!

An der Stelle auch zum Statement des Herrn Stangl (Chefredakteur Redaktion online) zu dessen Kommentar auf Seite 3 zu diesem Test, welcher mich ziemlich entsetzt:

Nein, TDU2 will sich KEINE "Nische bauen" dürfen. Eigentlich nicht zu bestreitender Fakt ist nun einmal, dass TDU, ob man es mag oder nicht, in seiner Gesamtheit VÖLLIG ANDERS KONZIPIERT ist als alle anderen Racer, sich von diesen ELEMENTAR unterscheidet!
Daher kann es eigentlich NICHT "erstmal egal" sein, "was Ziel des Spiels ist". Wie arrogant! Es wendet sich mit seiner ANDEREN PRIORITÄTENSETZUNG an eine ANDERE ZIELGRUPPE als an die, die im Kern wirklich nur racen wollen, Bestzeiten jagen wollen, den Adrenalinausstoß im Rennen suchen. Wenn diese Tatsachen in Testberichten derart ignoriert werden, dann wundern schlechte Bewertungen für TDU2 in keiner Weise. Wenn das Fazit des Tests ausgerechnet bei TDU beginnt mit "Rennsport bedeutet normalerweise Adrenalinausstoß und volle Konzentration...", sagt das alles. Nichts verstanden...

Es liegt in der Natur der Sache, dass bei anderen Rennspielen auch z.B. die Fragen, wie stark denn nun die KI ist, wie gut/ausgeprägt das Schadensmodell ist etc. einen etwas anderen Stellenwert haben, als in TDU. 

Herr Stangl, es geht NICHT darum, dass das Spiel so bewertet werden soll, "wie es die Entwickler vorsehen", sondern vielmehr darum, einer im Vergleich zu anderen Rennspielen tatsächlich völlig abweichenden Prioritätensetzung des Spiels, die TDU bei einer extrem großen Anhängerschaft gerade so beliebt macht, irgendwo auch adäquat Rechnung zu tragen! Fakt ist, dass das in diesem Test nicht stattfindet!

Fakt ist, dass die vom Tester herausgestellten Rennveranstaltungen nur einen Teil beim Verweilen in der TDU-Welt ausmachen. TDU hat 2006 überwiegend gute bis sehr gute Bewertungen erhalten, nicht ohne Grund. Spielspaß und Faszination dieses Spielprinzips fallen jetzt mit TDU2 nicht plötzlich in den Keller, nur weil u.a. die erhoffte technische (grafische) Weiterentwicklung - zugegeben auch für mich etwas - hinter den Erwartungen zurück blieb. Aber seien wir mal ehrlich: Es ist nicht so, dass Spiele 2010/2011 grafisch in völlig anderen Sphären agieren, als in 2006. 

An der Stelle ausführlicher zum Thema Grafik: 
Und getestet wurde auch wirklich die PC-Version!? Abgesehen von der grundsätzlich viel besseren Grafikqualität des PC geht dort die grafische Qualität auch von TDU2 nicht "in die Knie", sobald in Spielsituationen etwas mehr Rechenleistung gefragt ist (z.B. Fahrt durch Ortschaften - auf dem PC wird dann nichts "matschig" bzw. "verschwommen"). 
Auch hier ist es die extreme Wortwahl, die den Tester m.E. disqualifiziert. Einmal mehr wird nicht adäquat differenziert! Den PC betreffend von "völlig veralteter Technik" zu sprechen, halte ich - nicht nur angesichts der riesigen Spielewelt - für eine Frechheit! 
Ich spiele das Spiel auf einem 94er Toshiba-TV in Full-HD-Auflösung, sitze direkt davor. Sicher die Grafik zählt nicht zu den allerbesten dieses Genres, glänzt nicht mit allen modernen Grafik-Features, ist aber sehr zweckmäßig, absolut hochauflösend, bietet prima Weitblick (richtig, es fällt z.B. negativ auf, dass Objekte am Horizont sehr unschön "aufpoppen", z.B. Wälder), bietet sehr wohl viele Details. Wenn nicht bei dieser RIESIGEN WELT in TDU2, bei welchem anderen Rennspiel kann denn dann überhaupt noch von Abwechselung gesprochen werden? 

Thema Steuerung: Ein TDU ist keine Simulation, ein TDU muss aber natürlich gut spielbar sein - und das ist es definitiv. Fakt ist vor allem, dass sich die Steuerung von TDU2 im direkten Vergleich zum Vorgänger sehr wohl stark verbessert hat (die Autos wiegen jetzt auch etwas). Die vom Tester behauptete "schwammige" Steuerung (die hatte leider TDU1 in sehr negativ ausgeprägter Form) kann ich in TDU2 beim besten Willen nicht erkennen (spiele mit Lenkrad) Alles ist relativ, viele andere "ernsthafte" Racer, die sich selbst gar als Simulation bezeichnen, kochen hier ebenfalls nur mit Wasser. 

"Fehlender Spielspaß" im Allgemeinen? "Rennen machen keinen Spass??? Sehr subjektive, fragwürdige Einschätzungen. Ob die in TDU an vielen unterschiedlichen Orten in einer riesigen Welt neben vielen anderen Dingen - AUCH - möglichen Rennveranstaltungen z.B. langweiliger sind, als in vielen anderen Rennspielen mit den dortigen, z.T. sehr sterilen, immergleichen Strecken, sei dahingestellt. TDU, so sehen es sicherlich SEHR viele, dreht dann erst richtig auf und entfaltet für viele seine Langzeitmotivation, läd immer und immer wieder zum cruisen und vielen anderen Dingen ein. 

Herr Stangel, zu Ihrem völlig überflüssigen Kommentar in Sachen einmalige Registierung: Auch ich habe mich extra registiert, um hier kommentieren zu können, gehöre keiner Interessengruppe an. Sollen andere jetzt z.B. behaupten, dass Sie als Chefredakteur der PCG-Online und (korrigieren Sie mich, wenn ich etwas falsches schreibe) JAHRELANGER PRESSESPRECHER VON EA vielleicht noch immer einer bestimmten Interessengruppe angehören? Und Ihnen unterstellen, dass vielleicht an diesem extrem negativen Test von TDU2 irgendetwas auch deshalb nicht stimmen könnte, weil das bekanntlich von EA stammende Konkurrenzprodukt NFS Shift2 nächsten Monat erscheint? Letzteres wird ja von der PCG (vom Tester von TDU2) schon jetzt in den Himmel gelobt (9/10). 

Es hat schon Beigeschmack, dass hier ein derart oberflächlicher Single-Player-Test mit einer solchen Negativwertung unbedingt sofort nach Release raus musste, wo es sich doch um ein MOOR-Game handelt. Sehr "unfair" gegenüber diesem Spiel! Zwar wird im Test einleitend entsprechend sensibilisiert, aber wie ist es denn letztlich? Die 68 bleibt hängen! 

Mann muss bei weitem nicht alles so sehen wie ich, man kann aber ganz sicher zumindest auch eine etwas andere Brille aufhaben, als der mit Tunnelblick gesegnete Tester, sorry.


----------



## Matrix776 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Kurzer Nachtrag zu meinem vorangegangenen Kommentar, der darin enthaltene nachfolgende Absatz muss vollständig wie folgt lauten (die fettgedruckte Passagen fehlten oben): 

"Fehlender Spielspaß" im Allgemeinen? "Rennen machen keinen Spass??? Sehr subjektive, fragwürdige Einschätzungen. Ob die in TDU an vielen unterschiedlichen Orten in einer riesigen Welt neben vielen anderen Dingen - AUCH - möglichen Rennveranstaltungen z.B. langweiliger sind, als in vielen anderen Rennspielen mit den dortigen, z.T. sehr sterilen, immergleichen Strecken, sei dahingestellt. *Für mich persönlich sind z.B. die ewig selben Rennen in GT5 im Single-Player-Modus um Geld scheffeln gegen die grottenschlechte KI schnell todlangweilig geworden - der Todesstoß für ein Rennspiel (Online-Modus hier aussen vor gelassen). *TDU, so sehen es sicherlich SEHR viele, dreht dann erst richtig auf und entfaltet für viele seine Langzeitmotivation, läd immer und immer wieder zum cruisen und vielen anderen Dingen ein, *wenn bei anderen Racern längst die Luft raus ist! *


----------



## Goehlman (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Wie gesagt, auch wenn du das so schreibst, das Spiel ist ein lieblos produzierter "Hier-Spieler-Friss-oder-stirb"-Titel. Einfach kein Herz in dem Spiel...


----------



## adejokaz (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



Goehlman schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, auch wenn du das so schreibst, das Spiel ist ein lieblos produzierter "Hier-Spieler-Friss-oder-stirb"-Titel. Einfach kein Herz in dem Spiel...


   echt nich !


----------



## adejokaz (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



Matrix776 schrieb:


> Als sehr großer Rennspielfan verfolge ich die Entwicklung dieses Genres seit ca. 18 Jahren intensiv, kenne so ziemlich alle "wichtigen" Simulations- und Arcadetitel nicht nur vom Le...


   ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu!!
ich habe ca4 freunde die sich das spiel auch gekauft haben und alle würden dem spiel min. 84% geben
ich auch das einzige was nervt sind ein paar bugs(kann durch patch behoben werden), und der ab und zu schwankende schwierigkeitsgrad.

wie du bereits erwähnt hattest darf man tdu2 nicht als adrenalin game werten wer tdu2 testen und bewerten
will sollte sich auskennen und nicht einfach nur labern...
das ist so wie wenn ich CoD bewerten will und Oblivion erwarte nur weil es da autos gibt ist es noch lange kein NfS aber trotzdem ein sehr gutes game mit eben dem langzeitspaß für den es sich lohnt 45€ auszugeben!

Desweiteren spielt man tdu auch wegen der vielen autos die man sich im richtigen leben nicht leisten kann
bei anderen rennspielen kann man diese nicht in dem sinne fahren wie in tdu mit einer freibegehbaren welt und einer nicht unbedingt "öden Pampa" --> man muss es nur zu schätzen wissen!
AMEN


----------



## Matrix776 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Ich wollte es eigentlich bei meinem - zugegeben sehr langen - vorangegangenen Statement zum Test belassen. Hier aber doch noch einige ergänzende Anmerkungen, die ich (wenn ich mir hier schon eine solch ausführliche Kommentar-Arie leiste) aus Gründen der Vollständigkeit ebenfalls noch loswerden will. Danach bin ich still, versprochen 

Vieles im Umgang mit TDU2 ist wirklich bezeichnend...

Der nach wie vor abrufbare Test der PCG vom TDU1 (Wertung 81 %, übrigens LESERWERTUNG SEINERZEIT 92  enthielt 2007 z.B. folgende Passagen:

"...Nachdem Sie die ersten Stunden überstanden und sich sowohl von der wundervollen Grafik als auch vom Sound beeindrucken haben lassen, geht es ans Eingemachte. Die anfänglichen Begeisterungsstürme weichen einer Böe, später einer Flaute, ehe die Begeisterung erneut in einem Tornado mündet..." 

Das Fazit lautete: "...Und trotz dieser Schwäche ist Test Drive Unlimited ein Rennspiel, das lange Zeit an den Monitor fesselt, grafisch überzeugt und das Genre durch die Online-Funktion gnadenlos in Richtung Zukunft treibt. Alle neuen Rennspiele müssen sich ab jetzt mit Test Drive Unlimited messen."
Die Wertung vom 81 Prozent gab's für TDU1 übrigens, OBWOHL (!) der Einzelspielermodus als "schnell öde" bezeichnet wurde! 

Die Grafik war 2007 lt. PCG also nicht nur schön oder sehr schön - sie war sogar WUNDERVOLL! Die sonstigen Feststellungen des Testers seinerzeit sind ebenfalls bezeichnend!! 

"...das Genre durch die Online-Funktion gnadenlos in Richtung Zukunft treibt" hies es also u.a. Interessant - und deshalb wurde seitens der PCG jetzt ja auch ein sofortiger Single-Player-Test als richtig angesehen! Völlig richtig und fair, dass bei der PCG seinerzeit EIN Test stattfand, der bitte schön auch den Online-Part und somit auch die Schwerpunktsetzung des Spiels angemessen berücksichtigte!

Und aktuell ist lt. PCG das Spiel plötzlich "technisch VÖLLIG veraltet", eine "Enttäuschung auf GANZER Linie". Sorry, das passt alles so NIE UND NIMMER zusammen - das muss eigentlich jedem Vollidioten klar sein!! Das soll mir mal irgendeiner alles PLAUSIBEL erklären! 

Ich wiedehole mich: Es ist keinesfalls so, dass andere 2010 entwickelte Spiele in völlig anderen technischen und grafischen Sphären agieren, als ein 2007 getestetes Spiel. Und der Tester von TDU2, Herr Schuster, gesteht aktuell sogar immerhin zu, dass Teil 2 "besser" aussieht als sein Vorgänger.

Hier nur nebenbei bemerkt: Gerade wenn man so wie ich PC, PS3 und XBOX360 sein Eigen nennt und z.B. die grafische Umsetzung von Spielen wie RD Grid, NFS Shift, TDU, Midnight Club dort erlebt hat mit der teils extrem zermatschten und groben, z.T. "gezoomten Pseudo- HD-Grafik", ohne Kantenglättung etc., dann kann man die - grafisch nicht in jeder Hinsicht überzeugende - PC-Umsetzung von TDU2 durchaus sogar als reine Offenbarung oder auch - ums mal auf den Punkt zu bringen - als deutlich besser im direkten Vergleich empfinden. Wie gut sieht eigentlich das hoch gelobte Forza 3 aus auf XBOX360 (dort abschreckendstes Streckenbeispiel m.E.: Maple Valley)? Sicher, man soll nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Ich wollte nur damit zum Ausdruck bringen: Dieses "technisch VÖLLIG veraltet" ist sehr relativ. 

Dass ich TDU2 grafisch nicht in den Himmel heben will, wurde bereits in meinem ersten Kommentar deutlich - aber wer fair bleibt, muss zugestehen, dass TDU2 nicht nur objektiv besser aussieht, sondern in Teilen sogar SEHR VIEL besser als der Vorgänger - Letzteres gilt insbesondere für den Asphalt (dazu gleich noch weiter unten), der - nachweislich - viel realistischer aussieht, als die "Flickschusterei" von Teil 1. 

Wer das bestreitet, soll sich endlich mal selbst ein anständiges Bild machen. Und hier komme ich zu einem wichtigen Punkt: Man sollte natürlich in der Lage sein, auch die RICHTIGEN Abstimmungs-Einstellungen von 3D-Grafikkarte, den Einstellungen im Spiel und ggf. am TV zu finden, damit das Spiel gut aussieht (mein Full-HD-TV bietet z.B. ZAHLREICHE Grafikoptionen und Voreinstellungsmöglichkeiten, die ebenfalls MASSIVEN Einfluss auf die Bildqualität von TDU2 haben, dies nur am Rande, hätte ich nie so erwartet). Diese Abstimmung kann bei TDU2 durchaus ZEIT benötigen, gerade wenn das PC-System nicht das allerneuste ist. Aber wem erzähle ich das, PS-Freaks mögen mir verzeihen, ich will hier niemanden "belehren"... 

An der Stelle, weil oberpeinlich: Wie schwierig sich selbst vermeintliche Experten eines deutschlandweit bekannten, angesehenen Spiele-Magazines offenbar mit der Kenntnis grafischer Einstellungsmöglichkeiten von TDU2 tun, kann jeder online nachlesen (einfach mal googeln nach "Technik-Check: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Systemanforderungen und Grafik-Vergleich" vom 11.02.2011). 

Unter dem Punkt "Texturfilterqualität" heisst es dort: "Was genau die Option Texturfilterqualität bewirkt ist nicht ersichtlich…"  Hallo??? Aber sicher! Dumm, dass ausgerechnet die im Spiel unter  "Texturfilterqualität" getroffene richtige Mindest-Einstellung MAßGEBLICH daran beteiligt ist, ob TDU2 gut (=hochauflösende Textur), mittel, oder eher schlecht (=Texturbrei) aussieht, denn mit dieser Option wird die Darstellung des Asphaltes im Spiel positiv oder negativ beeinflusst. Es ist m.E. die Wichtigste im Spiel und hat große Auswirkungen auf die optische Gesamtwahrnehmung von TDU2 (und auch maßgeblich auf die Performance) - von gestochen scharf und sehr real wirkend bis hin zu sich nach wenigen Metern auflösendem Grafikmatsch in der untersten Einstellung ist hier alles möglich! 

Aber was will man auch dazu noch sagen, wenn das Testen der "Texturfilterqualität" in diesem Magazin ausgerechnet auf einem Privatgrundstück mit unbefestigtem Boden stattfindet und das Fahrzeug DIREKT vor der Wand eines großen Hauses parkt.... (siehe dortiges Foto).

Angesichts solch elementarer Unkenntnis - und dem sich plötzlich aufdrängenden Gedanken, dass vielleicht versehentlich der ganze Test des Spiels in der unteren Texturfiltereinstellung absolviert wurde - wundert es keineswegs, dass TDU2 dort nur eine "durchschnittliche" Grafik attestiert bekam. Einfach nur PEINLICH!! Und zumindest ein weiteres Besipiel dafür, wie etwas oberflächlich teilweise mit TDU2 umgegangen wird. 

Noch ein Vorurteil mit Blick auf korrekte Einstellungen: Es ist eben NICHT so, dass TDU ein regelrechter Hardware-Fresser ist und nur auf den allerneusten PC gut läuft! Mein PC ist ein zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr aktueller Intel Core 2 Duo, nur 2 GB Ram, AMD(ATI)-Radeon 4850. Mit dem richtigen Einstellungskompromiss (Radeon 3D-Settings "High Performance", im Spiel 1920x1080p, AA 2X, darunter alles auf "mittel") läuft das Spiel unterm Strich fast immer butterweich (!) und sieht bereits mit diesen mittleren Qualitäts-Einstellungen sogar richtig gut aus! Und zwar, wenn ich direkt vor dem 94er HD-TV sitze.

Geschwindigkeitsgefühl: M.E. sehr gut, jedenfalls in (richtig) schnellen Autos! Ich besitze alle anderen aktuellen, sogenannten Konkurrenzprodukte ja auch. Diese versprühen z.B. keinesfalls mehr "Adrenalin" in dieser wichtigen Hinsicht, versprochen! 

Sound: M.E. insgesamt deutlich verbessert gegenüber TDU1! Man nehme - exemplarisch - nur mal den Enzo, spiele mit dem Gas, peitsche mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit über die Autobahn oder an der Küste entlang (man wird fast süchtig, geht jedenfalls mir so - bereits DIESES Feeling ist für mich persönlich bereits ein Grund, TDU2 immer wieder mal zu spielen - OHNE Rennen fahren zu wollen, Herr Schuster) und vergleiche dessen phantastischen - agressiven - Sound mal mit dem Sound im Vorgänger. Es sind Welten. 

@Geohlman:

Deine Meinung ist natürlich zu respektieren. Und völlig richtig, die von dir aufgezählten Kritikpunkte, u.a. keine verstellbaren Sitze mehr (sehr schade!), neues Blinkerfeature (überflüssig und etwas Banane) etc. sind völlig korrekt. Sehr heftig insbesondere, dass keine Motorräder mehr dabei sind. Letztere werden (wie wahrscheinlich auch die Lambos) später als DLC kommen. Die immer ausgeprägtere Tendenz des zusätzlichen "Absahnens" mit zusätzlichem DLC ist sehr ärgerlich und betrifft nicht nur ATARI, hier also ATARI oder gar TDU2 einseitig an den Pranger zu stellen, wäre sehr scheinheilig. 
Mir würden sogar noch viel mehr kleinere "Ärgerlichkeiten" einfallen (z.B. "SimCity-Part", Frisörsalon, Schönheits-OPs (heftig!) -  was soll der "Mist", geht mir persönlich ZU weit). 
Aber: Ich bin der eindeutigen Ansicht, dass z.B. die o.g. Kritikpunkte KEINESFALLS dazu führen, dass deshalb von falscher Prioritätensetzung von TDU2 geredet werden kann. Denn unterm Strich sind PRAKTISCH SÄMTLICHE Spielelemente, die die Motivation von TDU1 ausmachten, nach wie vor enthalten - wer das Gegenteil behauptet, lügt! Und eine ganze Welt, die das Game spielerisch weiterbringt, kam hinzu! 
Und aus diesen Gründen und vor allem aufgrund der Heftigkeit, wie du dich jetzt über TDU2 auslässt ("...ist Crap", "arglistige Täuschung", "halbfertiger Mist", "keine Qualität, Besserung aussichtslos" - bleib mal auf dem Teppich bitte!) kaufe ich dir deine Behauptung, du seist Fan der Serie und du hättest "TDU1 trotz seiner Schwächen geliebt" (GELIEBT sogar?) überhaupt nicht ab.


----------



## think1 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

TDU 2 ist ein fantastisches Spiel. Ich hoffe der Test schreckt nicht zu viele Leser ab. Wäre schade wenn sie wegen diesem bescheuerten Test nicht in den Genuss von dieser genialen Spielwelt kommen würden. Alle Kollegen von mir die es sich gekauft haben sind komplett süchtig!! Hier mal ein Screen von meiner grade erworbenen Terasse und 2 sich freuenden Kollegen!!

http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/7408/2011022100004.jpg

xD


----------



## GotGame (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

TDU 2 ist echt schlecht das Spiel will ich nicht mal geschenkt haben ...und jeder der das Spiel mit mehr als 60% bewertet versucht sich nur den Kauf zu rechtfertigen!

Der wahre TEST:

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfo/Allgemein/21523/Test_Drive_Unlimited_2.html


----------



## Vordack (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*



GotGame schrieb:


> TDU 2 ist echt schlecht das Spiel will ich nicht mal geschenkt haben ...und jeder der das Spiel mit mehr als 60% bewertet versucht sich nur den Kauf zu rechtfertigen!



Ach, Du bist wirklich der Auffassung daß Menschen nicht unterschiedliche Meinungen haben dürfen? Armseelig...

Ich spiele es zum Beispiel wirklich gerne, finde es echt cool in der Gegend rumzubrausen, mir bringen die Rennen Spaß und die Autos finde ich auch cool. Sogar die Steuerung finde ich annehmbar und je nach Schierigkeitsgrad rangiert sie von Einfach bis echt hart. Und die Grafik ist echt cool für so eine große Spielwelt.

Das viele Leute das Spiel als scheisse bewerten weil es noch in den Startschwierigkeiten eines MMOs steckt, das viele Leute einfach viel zu hohe Erwartungen hatten, das viele Leute einfach was komplett anderes erwartet haben, das kann nicht sein?

Ich und viele Leute die ich kenne sagen 100%ig das TDU2 sehr viel Spaß macht und ein sehr gutes Spiel ist, es nur noch etwas Zeit braucht damit man es uneingeschränkt geniessen kann.


----------



## hightake (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Hui hier wird ja immer noch diskutiert, recht so.
Für TDU 2 gibt es eine einfache Formel.

100% = Spielspaß
  75% = Grafik
  75% = Sound
  90% = Fahrverhalten
_________________
 -10%  Bugs
_________________
_________________
 83,5 % = Gesamt
(Für mich allerdings gefühlte 90+)


----------



## MasterBig (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

ich kann nicht speichern, bei mir kommt jedesmal "speichern fehlgeschlagen" / hab den PC auch schon neu aufgesetzt! (war aber nicht wegen diesen Probelm) / kennt wer denn Fehler ?


----------



## kpro (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Der erste Teil von TDU hat mich damals wahrlich begeistert. Die frei befahrbare Welt in Kombination
mit einer großen Auswahl an Oldtimern und Exoten war und ist heute wie damals ein echtes Highlight.

Ich hatte sehr lange Spaß an TDU und war nun umso gespannter auf Teil 2 - an den ich ziemlich hohe Erwartungen
gestellt habe...


Ein Auf und Ab der Gefühle...

Gleich zum Einstieg musste ich mich über die nicht überspringbaren Cutscenes ärgern, die ja nur eine
ohnehin sehr aufgesetzt wirkende Story vermitteln. Dann, hocherfreut endlich das Steuer des Ferrari 
California's in die Hand nehmen zu dürfen, wurde meine Euphorie gleich wieder vom typischen, und dem
California ganz und gar nicht gerecht werdenden, TDU-Motorenkrächzen getrübt. 

Der Innenraum des Wagens jedoch wirkte liebevoll gestaltet und originalgetreu. Die Veloursleder-Texturen
geben dem Interieur wirklich ein tolles und authentisches Aussehen - die Atmosphäre im Cockpit ist
um Welten dichter als noch im ersten Teil. So kam auch die Freude wieder.

Bis auf die Modelle von Bugatti, bei denen der Sound stimmt, zieht sich dieses "Sound-Problem" durch
alle Serien.

Zur Spielwelt und dem Umfang:

Autosortiment : 1- (Das Fehlen von Lamborghini ist sehr schade)!

Man hätte sich - das mag jetzt hoch gegriffen sein - ein Vorbild an der GTA-Reihe nehmen sollen.
Ein wenig Leben in den Städten, wie z.B. Fußgänger die sich unterhalten, spazieren und in Cafés sitzen sowie etwas liebevoller gestaltete Deko-PKW hätten dem ganzen eine viel besser und dichtere Atmosphäre
gegeben. Denn ganz ehrlich glaube ich, dass nicht nur ich ab und an einfach mit meinem Lieblingswagen,  fernab aller Missionen, sinnlose Spritztouren über die Insel mache und die Gedanken  ein wenig in Urlaub schicke.
Das hätte wahrhaft mehr Spaß gemacht wenn das Spiel eine lebendigere Umgebung hätte.

Allgemein denke ich dass TDU 2 ein gehöriger Schuss GTA-Flair gut getan hätte!

Zu den Missionen und der Story:

Naja, nichts besonderes... Größtenteils langweilig weil die Gegner entweder absolut schlecht oder
grandios fahren, und einem nach einiger Zeit die Lust an den sich immer wiederholenden Mustern
der Turniere und Fahrschulen vergehen.

Auch bei der Story hätten die Entwickler - wenn sie dann schon eine Story im Spiel haben wollen - 
sich ein Vorbild an GTA nehmen können.

Fazit:

Durchwachsen, 68% vollkommen gerechtfertigt und fair. Das Spiel versüßt einem doch so manchen regnerischen freien Tag und ist dafür absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (1. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Habe das Spiel gekauft und ich muss dem Test leider vollkommen zustimmen.

Zudem KEIN TrackIR Support.
KEINE möglichkeit in der Cockpit perspektive die sicht zu verändern.
KEIN Hardcore Modus.

Die vielfalt an Autos hält sich im vergleich zum ersten Teil auch arg in grenzen, 100 mag zwar viel klingen aber wenn sich das auf 11 Klassen von Autos verteilt (Classic 4,3, Off Road 4, 3, Asphalt 7 - 1 ...hab ich was vergessen?) ...dann sieht das ganze schon etwas anders aus.

Ibiza, ich weiß nicht ich finde die Insel irgendwie langweilig. Oahu war cool im ersten teil, Sonne, Strand, Meer, riesen Wälder, riesen Städte und High Ways auf denen man richtig Gaß geben konnte ohne Angst vor der nächsten kurve haben zu müssen... naja so in etwa jedenfalls.

In Ibiza.... regnet es laufend, es ist ständig dunkel, ich fühl mich als ob ich von der Arbeit nachhause fahren würde, fehlt nur noch Stau und verschmierte Scheiben vom Regen... diese "Urlaubs feeling" ist einfach nicht mehr da.

Es mag realistischer sein wenn es regnet und Tag Nacht wechsel mag auch cool sein, aber in TDU1 war die dauer Sonne doch irgendwie schön, zudem ist man immer mit nem schönen blinkendem Auto rumgefahren und hat keine schrammen und runterhängende Stoßstangen gehabt nur weil wieder so ein dummes Crashkiddie im Multiplayer meint mir voll reinfahren zu müssen. Jetzt ärgern die mich auch noch doppelt da mein F.R.I.M. multiplikator auf 0 zurück fällt wenn mich einer anrempelt.

Bei der Verwaltung der Autos fehlt eine Verkaufen Option, nur wenn meine Garage voll ist darf ich ein altes Auto verkaufen im tausch. Habe ich aber gerade einen 2 millionen teuren Bugatti gekauft und merke das mich die Veyrons im Multiplayer ständig abziehen und habe noch 3 Stellplätze frei... dann steh ich dumm da.

Diesen fürchterlichen Rosa Mustang den man im Duell gegen "Miami Harris" gewinnt wird man auch nie mehr los (es muss irgendwo eine heimliche Wette zwischen Rennspiel herstellern laufen wer dem Spieler die hässlichsten Paintjobs hinschmeißen kann. Ladys and Gentlemen we have a Winner!).

Die Cockpitperspektiven von den Autos sind einfach nur schlecht, wenn das Lenkrad den Tacho verdeckt, das GPS nur zur hälfte im Bild ist und die Spiegel unnütz sind da sie vom User Interface verdeckt werden... dann ist das einfach schlampig hingeklatscht worden ohne jemanden der mal 5 minuten drüber nachgedacht hat ob der Spieler vielleicht die geschwinidgkei vom Tacho ablesen können will.


Jetzt können wir nur noch auf Patches und DLC hoffen und nach dem Fiasko das TDU1 war in der hinsicht sind meine erwartungen hier sehr niedrig.

Wer Roulette, Poker und Glücksspiel Automaten liebt kann sich in der zwischenzeit mit dem Casino DLC vergnügen, ich bin ehrlich der Meinung das in TDU2 mehr liebe zum Detail in diesen 10€ Casino DLC gesteckt wurde als in das Rennspiel selber. Ich kann im Casino sogar mehr Spieler gleichzeitig sehen als auf der Strecke!

Zum Spielspaß:
Langweilig im Singleplayer, immer der KI mit >10 Sekunden vorsprung wegfahren ist einfach langweilig.
Frustrierend im Multiplayer, Crashkids im Freeride mode, Cheater in jedem Leaderboard, Clubs sind immernoch abgeschaltet und wenn man mal ein Quickrace machen will... dann landet man mit seinem A6 Auto in einem B3 rennen wo man nichtmal teilnehmen kann.


Ach ja und Geld verdient man auch keins mehr wenn man mit den Singleplayer rennen durch ist, bei rennen die einem 10.000$ bringen Autos zu kaufen die 2000000$ kosten sind im Idealfall immernoch 200 Rennen, ich kanns den Moneycheatern nichtmal übel nehmen wenn sie mit 999999999$ per Knopfdruck rumrennen aber wozu dann noch spielen wenn man sich einfach alles kaufen kann?


Fazit:
typisch ATARI ...All Titles Are Released Incomplete


----------



## kRustY88 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie*

Ich hab den schmarn gleich wieder deinstalliert die 16 gb was das game braucht kann ich sinnvoller gebrauchen,

Grafik: Grässlich
Fahrphysik: Grauenhaft
Die Story und zwischenszenen nerven.

Wer wert auf diese sachen legt sollte sich das auf keinen fall holen.
Nix für NFS Fans oder Simulatoren Fans


----------



## sensite (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mir das Spiel zwar für meine XBox360 gekauft,da diese Version inhaltlich allerdings identisch mit der PC-Version ist,kann ich ja dennoch meine Meinung abgeben.

Was die Grafik betrifft bin ich auf der einen Seite zwar enttäuscht,allerdings muss man auch sehen,dass es noch nie eine solch große Spielwelt gegeben hat und außerdem finde ich ganz ehrlich,dass sie besser aussieht als die des Spiels MidnightClub:L.A.
Die Fahrphysik ist meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt schlecht,schließlich ist dieses Spiel ja an sich arcradelastig.

Für mich ist dieses Spiel zwar kein Meisterwerk,aber es ist auch kein NO-GO!


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab's mir vor ein paar Tagen als Steam-Angebot gegönnt und habe mir gedacht: Auch wenn es nicht perfekt ist, schlechter als der erste Teil wird es sicher auch nicht sein. IM PRINZIP ist es das auch nicht, auch wenn ich diese unglaublich dämlichen Zwischensequenzen, die wie eine "hippe" Zusammenstellung aus Szenen von "MTV - Ich bin reich und will es allen zeigen, denn ich bin wegen meinem Geld viel besser als ihr" und "Die Sims" wirken, ziemlich nervig finde. Die Autos gefallen mir, mit der Grafik bin ich zufrieden, allerdings komme ich mit der Steuerung, im Gegensatz zum ersten Teil, überhaupt nicht mehr klar. Die Lenkung reagiert einfach viel zu empfindlich mit meinem Gamepad, selbst wenn ich die Empfindlichkeit ganz runter drehe in den Optionen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es ein Bug ist oder Absicht, dass man vielleicht wieder mal nur mit dem X-Box 360 Controller richtig fahren darf, aber das Fahren macht so leider keinen Spaß. Da kann ich ja gleich mit Tastatur (einmal drücken = sofort voller Lenkeinschlag) fahren, was fast noch besser geht, da man damit schneller reagieren und korrigieren kann. Einen X-Box 360 Controller werde ich mir auch nicht kaufen, da ich mit dessen asymetrischer Verteilung der Analogsticks nicht klarkomme.

Waren zum Glück nur ein paar Euro, ärgerlich ist es trotzdem ein wenig, auch wenn das Spiel an sich keinen schlechten Eindruck macht.

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich übrigens auch bei Dirt 3, das sämtliche analogen Lenkeingaben einfach als 0% oder 100% interpretiert, unabhängig davon, wie weit ich den Analogstick in eine Richtung bewege.


----------



## Fairplayed (10. Januar 2012)

Nachdem ich nun als alter Rennspieler über 6 Stunden vergeblich versucht habe, die Steuerung akzeptabel einzustellen, gebe ich es nun auf! Trotz PC mit einem Leistungsindex von 5 bekomme ich in keiner Einstellung die Verzögerung des Ansprechens der Lenkung in den Griff und dies ist einfach nicht akzeptabel!


----------

